# The OCT/MT Challenge Progress Pix!



## tt8 (Jun 1, 2008)

*Hi OCT/MT Ladies,*
This thread is for us to post our check-in pix. **If any newbies or other parties have any questions please visit the official challenge thread and ask them there.** This thread is specifically for challenge members to share and easily reference our progress without going through all the posts on the challenge page. Good Luck!



*OCT/MT Challenge 1st Check-In*: *JUNE 1, 2008*


----------



## mturner0516 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great growth! I've been watching this challenge! Bumping!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 1, 2008)

Here's mine after 15 weeks.


----------



## morehairplease (Jun 1, 2008)

Wow, great growth ladies!


----------



## tyrablu (Jun 1, 2008)

Great growth ladies. I bought a bottle of OCT, I think its about time I started using it


----------



## KAT25 (Jun 1, 2008)

Great Growth... guess I will be getting on the bandwagon


----------



## tt8 (Jun 1, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Here's mine after 15 weeks.


*Congrats DSD!!! That's awesome growth. I'm so excited. I just measured and my full APL is BSL on my torso! We're on our way.*


----------



## ayoung (Jun 1, 2008)

Are u kidding me???!!! :droolings
OMG, that is awesome tt8!! I hope i'm where u are at 2/3 months!! 

Great growth AND retention!



tt8 said:


>


----------



## Aggie (Jun 1, 2008)

Any pics I have is pretty much in my siggy since I just started using my MT 2 weeks ago but that doesn't mean that I can't come in support my sistas. Wow tt8 and dontspeakdefeat, nice progress so far. 

Congratulations to everyone who has had good growth success so far.


----------



## sexyeyes3616 (Jun 1, 2008)

I am glad you started this thread any more ladies have progress pics?


----------



## SexySin985 (Jun 1, 2008)

b u m p i n g

b u m p i n g 

b u m p i n g


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 1, 2008)

omg tt8, i hope i can get there. now i feel bad for not joining this challenge 

erplexed


----------



## tt8 (Jun 1, 2008)

ayoung1981 said:


> Are u kidding me???!!! :droolings
> OMG, that is awesome tt8!! I hope i'm where u are at 2/3 months!!
> Great growth AND retention!





Aggie said:


> Any pics I have is pretty much in my siggy since I just started using my MT 2 weeks ago but that doesn't mean that I can't come in support my sistas. *Wow tt8 and dontspeakdefeat, nice progress so far. *
> Congratulations to everyone who has had good growth success so far.





lilsparkle825 said:


> omg tt8, i hope i can get there. now i feel bad for not joining this challenge
> 
> erplexed


*THANK YOU GUYS SOOO MUCH! This is my first pic that I've taken since joining that shows a growth spurt. I'm so excited!!! Thank GOD It's coming back.*


----------



## belleama (Jun 1, 2008)

I only started using OCT last month but here are my pics...

I finally got a full corrective relaxer to make everything more even. The new pics are right after my relaxer so they show my length much better. Of those I took one and DD took one. You can see the length much better in the one she took but DH stretched my hair today while he was visiting  and the longest peice is only two inches from BSL. OMG OMG OMG!! I'm excited. 

Anyway, I'm in synch with everyone else now. So happy growing everyone!!


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 1, 2008)

great growing guys. i wont post pics or measure until my next relaxer.


----------



## 2inspireU (Jun 1, 2008)

Congratulations on the AWESOME progress tt8 and dontspeakdefeat(BTW, I love your screen name)! 

I want to know if both of you are applying OCT daily without washing it out? I love cowashing and have continued to do so while using OCT. If you two don't wash it out, then I am going to stop.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jun 1, 2008)

2inspireU said:


> Congratulations on the AWESOME progress tt8 and dontspeakdefeat(BTW, I love your screen name)!
> 
> I want to know if both of you are applying OCT daily without washing it out? I love cowashing and have continued to do so while using OCT. If you two don't wash it out, then I am going to stop.


Thanks everyone.

Thank you. I wash mine out after about 10 minutes. I don't use it daily. I use it about 3 times per week.


----------



## Ms.Nigeria (Jun 2, 2008)

stuff is serious. Great growth


----------



## Dubois007 (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats on your progress ladies!


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 2, 2008)

Oooh, I'll have to see if I can find any good ones! The front of my hair (which I started out measuring by) hasn't gotten much longer, but the back, (which I don't have many pics of cuz my hair has to be strongly convinced to 'hang') has......  I'll see what I have from March, though. 

TT8 - oh my gods, girl!!!! AMAZING progress - simply stunning! 
DSD - I'm in awe, all over again!


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 2, 2008)

Whoops, DP!


----------



## AfroKink (Jun 2, 2008)

bump! anymore pics?

Lys


----------



## belleama (Jun 3, 2008)

MissAlyssa said:


> bump! anymore pics?
> 
> Lys


 
Uh yeah this thread is a bit depressing.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 3, 2008)

erplexed  

I know, I wish I could add mine - shrinkage makes it most unimpressive, though. *sigh*


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 3, 2008)

I posted mine in the orig thread last night. I started transitioning at the end of Jan, and in April did a mini chop from APL to above shoulder. Brown Shirt = mini chop.

Since then - I've been using MT for approx 5 wks ( I took a week off when I was on Vacation)


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 3, 2008)




----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 4, 2008)

I'll post my pictures near the end of June. By then it will be 4 months for me


----------



## Ediese (Jun 4, 2008)

I thought this thread would have a hundred pages by now since the original thread has 250+ pages. I would love to see everyone else's progress. 

Anway, this is all I have. The rest of my hair is in hiding. Hopefully, it's growing a lot too.


----------



## belleama (Jun 4, 2008)

Congrats on the great growth you guys!!


----------



## january noir (Jun 4, 2008)

I don't have a 3/14 starting pic.  I took a pic 2 weeks ago, but haven't posted.   I will use that pic as my starting and post results when I get my next relaxer.   I will be 7 weeks post relaxer tomorrow and am going for a 12 week stretch if I can.

GREAT PROGRESS to tt8 & dontspeakdefeat and others who've shared pics!


----------



## jaded_faerie (Jun 4, 2008)

great progress ediese!!!


----------



## Platinum (Jun 4, 2008)

Great progress Ladies!


----------



## tt8 (Jun 4, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I'll post my pictures near the end of June. *By then it will be 4 months for me*


*But check in was June 1 girl cause we are checking in* *every 3 months.*



Ediese said:


> *I thought this thread would have a hundred pages by now since the original thread has 250+ pages. I would love to see everyone else's progress. *Anway, this is all I have. The rest of my hair is in hiding. Hopefully, it's growing a lot too.


*Yeah, I'm disappointed I started this thread cause I thought it would be so many updates pix that putting them in the original thread would have been too much. And pow bang boom, nuthin. Thanks for those who did update. Good Luck for the next 3 months!:crossfingers:!!*


----------



## november wind (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesomely awesome progress, ladies!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 4, 2008)

I am speechless. OMG!!!!! I am sooooo tempted...LOL Congratulations ladies!


----------



## NinasLongAmbition (Jun 5, 2008)

umm..yeah what happened to all the believers? But thanks to u bullies I ordered MT and when it arrives I'll post a starting pic and update my progress every 2 weeks. MT users can I continue to cowash every day?


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 5, 2008)

This is my progress thus far. I actually started using OCT on March 18th, but I followed the directions by waiting 'til March 25th to apply again. From that day up until April 25th I was using every 3 days. I recently started using it MT every day only on my scalp. It has not touched my hair!! I do have some OCT left, but I'm feeling and seeing more of an intense difference in my hair 

I've experienced soreness, itching,   , but it has been worth it. I did not use it at all during the week of May 18th-24th. I was trying another product out, but immediately went back to the good stuff.

So, here I am  Sorry it took me so long to respond. My career advisor has been kickin' my butt in this job search of mine, but hopefully I can relocate to another city and make the money I am worth, and send OCT and MT rounds to all my peeps here


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jun 5, 2008)

Here's a lightly flat ironed pic

ETA: Ok, that was grammatically incorrect. The pic isn't flat ironed... my _hair_ is lightly flatironed. Sorry, I was an English major!


----------



## january noir (Jun 5, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Yeah, I'm disappointed I started this thread cause I thought it would be so many updates pix that putting them in the original thread would have been too much. And pow bang boom, nuthin. Thanks for those who did update. Good Luck for the next 3 months!:crossfingers:!!*


 
Don't be disappointed tt8 
More and more of us will post here I am sure.

I'm negligent. I didn't post because I didn't take a starting pic (I'm lazy with pictures).

My hair has grown, but mostly in the back where it always grows. The true test for me will be the front and sides of my hair. Those areas never gain length...

We love you!


----------



## sareca (Jun 5, 2008)




----------



## Ganjababy (Jun 5, 2008)

Great progess ladies!!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 5, 2008)

I decided to post early. I have been using the Ovation 14 weeks.


This pic was taken Feb 18th, 2 weeks before I started the Ovation





June 5th


----------



## january noir (Jun 5, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I decided to post early. I have been using the Ovation 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> This pic was taken Feb 18th, 2 weeks before I started the Ovation
> ...


 WOW!


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 5, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I decided to post early. I have been using the Ovation 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> This pic was taken Feb 18th, 2 weeks before I started the Ovation
> ...



Wow! Looks like you were getting about an inch a month - that's really good, Brittany!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Wow! Looks like you were getting about an inch a month - that's really good, Brittany!


 
Thanks. I love this stuff!!


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 5, 2008)

january noir said:


> WOW!




Yeah I made the same face and said "[email protected][email protected]!?$!?#$!#%?#%?^&$"


----------



## mnemosyne (Jun 5, 2008)

I'll try and take some pictures tonight and post them tomorrow.


----------



## KPH (Jun 5, 2008)

i'm sorry i don't have a camera ( i know, pitiful right?) but believe me, i have had a close to 2 full inches of growth and the hair is this wonderful thicker softer texture.  I'm sorry ladies.


----------



## onyxdreams (Jun 5, 2008)

oh goodness Brittany my mouth dropped open when i saw your recent pic>That is amazing,I pray i have the same resolutes


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jun 5, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I decided to post early. I have been using the Ovation 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> This pic was taken Feb 18th, 2 weeks before I started the Ovation
> ...


this is amazing.


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jun 5, 2008)

Great progress ladies!! Here are my pics

The ruler shows the letters are an inch in height pic were taken 3/16









Here is my May 11th progress pics 






ETA: I havent taken any June pics tho since Im not wearing my hair straight this summer. But Ill be ready for the next set of pics in aug or sept


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 5, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Great progress ladies!! Here are my pics
> 
> The ruler shows the letters are an inch in height pic were taken 3/16
> 
> ...


 

OMG. You can clearly see the growth by the letters on your shirt. What did you use? I am getting ready to order some. ASAP. It seems like you ladies are getting an inch a month


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jun 5, 2008)

tsmith said:


> OMG. You can clearly see the growth by the letters on your shirt. What did you use? I am getting ready to order some. ASAP. It seems like you ladies are getting an inch a month


Hey Tsmith I was using OCT on my scalp only 4 or 5 days a week. I apply it at night and rub it in. I was still washing my hair once a week.

Now after that May pic I am using Mega Tek on my scalp since I have been using it on my hair for over a year now to see if there is any difference its too soon to tell  yet tho..


----------



## Aquafina (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW Ladies! Great growth. Can't wait to get my MT


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 5, 2008)

MissMadam,

Your growth is AMAZING!!!

Wow


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 5, 2008)

I started the MT at the end of April. Here is my starting pic:




This was taken about 5 minutes ago:




I think I got an inch in about a month!!!   Q


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 5, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> I think I got an inch in about a month!!!   Q



Yes thats an inch!!



brittanynic16 said:


> I decided to post early. I have been using the Ovation 14 weeks.
> 
> 
> This pic was taken Feb 18th, 2 weeks before I started the Ovation
> ...



*Falls off chair*

OMG. How long do you stretch your relaxers and how do you handle the newgrowth?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 5, 2008)

OMG Congrats to all the ladies who have had such tremendous growth with OCT and MT. I can't wait to post my results in the next round since I just started this challenge.

tt8, when is the next pics update due anyway?


----------



## ayoung (Jun 5, 2008)

WOW! I am sooo encouraged 
Been using 3 weeks and I can't WAIT to see what I have goin on at the next update!!


----------



## january noir (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow: to all the ladies posting so far! This is amazing!!!!


----------



## frankie (Jun 5, 2008)

:wow:Amazing growth! Off to find out how I can be down...


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 5, 2008)

onyxdreams said:


> oh goodness Brittany my mouth dropped open when i saw your recent pic>That is amazing,I pray i have the same resolutes


 
Thanks. I can hardly believe it myself. I am sure you will. It seems to be working very well for everyone.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 5, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> Yes thats an inch!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I don't have a relaxer. I have a Brazilian keratin treatment. I have the treatment at home. I had to redo it every month.


----------



## GeorginaSparks (Jun 5, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I don't have a relaxer. I have a Brazilian keratin treatment. I have the treatment at home. I had to redo it every month.



ok.....is this the treatment thats $300 or so?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 5, 2008)

sunbasque said:


> ok.....is this the treatment thats $300 or so?


 
If you get it done in the salon the answer is yes. But, I do my treatment myself.


----------



## belleama (Jun 6, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> If you get it done in the salon the answer is yes. But, I do my treatment myself.


 
Where can I get info on this treatment?


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 6, 2008)

belleama said:


> Where can I get info on this treatment?


 
I use the Global line but there are many many out there.

http://www.bestkeratin.com/


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 6, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Hey Tsmith I was using OCT on my scalp only 4 or 5 days a week. I apply it at night and rub it in. I was still washing my hair once a week.
> 
> Now after that May pic I am using Mega Tek on my scalp since I have been using it on my hair for over a year now to see if there is any difference its too soon to tell yet tho..


 

Thanks for responding. How was/is your progress with MT? Did you get good growth with it? Any shedding? Okay, I'll fallback on the questions

TIA


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 6, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> I started the MT at the end of April. Here is my starting pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
SAY WHATTTTT?????? Do anyone know which MT everyone is using? Is it the Rebuilder?


----------



## Empress Yahudah (Jun 6, 2008)

> jamaicalovely
> MissMadam,
> 
> Your growth is AMAZING!!!
> ...


Thank U!!


> tsmith
> Thanks for responding. How was/is your progress with MT? Did you get good growth with it? Any shedding? Okay, I'll fallback on the questions
> 
> TIA


U can ask me as many questions as u want ..I dont mind at all
I have been using the MT for only 2 or 3 weeks now and I havent been wearing my hair straight so its hard to tell. I dont have any shedding with MT if anything I see less hair when wash time comes. With OCT I had some shedding the first 2 or 3 weeks but it subsided.


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jun 6, 2008)

tsmith said:


> SAY WHATTTTT?????? Do anyone know which MT everyone is using? Is it the Rebuilder?



I am using the rebuilder. I mixed mine with this castor oil lotion and apply to my scalp every other day after a wash or cowash.  Q


----------



## tt8 (Jun 6, 2008)

january noir said:


> Don't be disappointed tt8
> More and more of us will post here I am sure.
> 
> I'm negligent. I didn't post because I didn't take a starting pic (I'm lazy with pictures).
> ...


*Thanks so much january noir/silver fox girl !!!! I'm so happy for everyone. This growth is amazing from all the ladies who've posted thus far. I can't wait to see how the results next post after this summer spurt. 
* 


Aggie said:


> OMG Congrats to all the ladies who have had such tremendous growth with OCT and MT. I can't wait to post my results in the next round since I just started this challenge.
> tt8, when is the next pics update due anyway?


*The next check-in is September 1. It's perfect cause its right after the summer growth spurt that many of us have.
*


----------



## Aggie (Jun 6, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Thanks so much january noir/silver fox girl !!!! I'm so happy for everyone. This growth is amazing from all the ladies who've posted thus far. I can't wait to see how the results next post after this summer spurt. *
> 
> 
> *The next check-in is September 1. It's perfect cause its right after the summer growth spurt that many of us have.*


 
Thanks honey. I can't wait for my time to post my progress pics in September. I have 1 and a quarter bottles of MT left and I think I'm going straight on my OCT when they're finished. I'm eager to start my OCT.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 6, 2008)

_Amazing photos! I'm ordering pronto.Hopefully by Christmas I can do this..._


----------



## Sui Topi (Jun 6, 2008)

Oh my goodness.........I need to get outta this thread...I'm too broke to look at this


----------



## Dubois007 (Jun 6, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> Yeah I made the same face and said "[email protected][email protected]!?$!?#$!#%?#%?^&$"


 
Exactly what I said


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jun 6, 2008)

frankie said:


> :wow:Amazing growth! Off to find out how I can be down...



Me too. I hadn't been paying attention to this at all until now. After seeing the pics, I want some too. Shoot....


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 8, 2008)

*I posted this same post in the OCT sticky thread also.

*


LondonDiva said:


> OK ladies I'm sorry to be a tease. But I relaxed yesterday and just this minute finished flat ironing my hair. And in 2 months I can see a huge difference since my hair cut in my siggy.
> 
> I would post pics but I'm literally heading to the airport in a couple hours and, but I will def post some when I get back. This stuff is AMAZING  I really hope I am not dreaming. I can't even take my MT with me as I'm a bridesmaid in Dallas next week and I can't afford to have 2 textures in the wedding pics , plus battling with potential humidity with 4b new growth and texlaxed hair so no MT for 10 days for me. I'm losing a quarter inch on that alone...
> 
> ...



*Aiight I'm back and managed to upload these damn pics from my holiday....

*These pics are *exactly 2 calendar** months apart*.  I used either MT rejuvenator or MT rebuilder (which ever was closest to hand at the time) applied on the scalp daily and washed my hair once a week.  No matter how many times I write this people still PM me asking me how often I use it and how. I use it on the scalp like you would a hair grease.  The MT rebuilder I added a lil castor oil to combat the dryness the rejuvenator didn’t need any extra moisture.

  Both pics were after a fresh touch up.  The first pic was after a touch up and hair cut.  (1st pic March, 2nd Pic May)


I was on vacation in NY and Dallas (both were hot n humid) and post relaxer (2nd pic) I didn’t use MT at all.  I came back on Tuesday and started using it again, after 2 days on freshly touched up hair straight at the scalp after 2 days later, I felt the smallest on new growth kicking in again. If anyone want to doubt that, then go ahead, the proof is in the pics this stuff works and is no reversion.  I partied every night for 10 days in a humid climate and anything that would have sweated out would have, nothing, nada. And from the growth I got in 2 months post haircut it’s safe to say I am no longer a skeptic and believe 10000000% in this product and that I’ll never need to buy another growth aid in my life. I am officially a slow hair grower ¼ inch a month if I’m lucky, this stuff has propelled my growth well over 100%.  No OCT for me, the woman couldn’t even get back to me on the long a$$ e-mail I wrote, plus for half the price and the same results I’ll stick with the rebuilder. All my hair rests comfortably behind my shoulders now, the cut was grazing just on or past my shoulders 2 months ago and my post cut ponytail was pitiful but healthy 

  I’ll be touching up again before I hit Vegas for the convention so another 2 months or so to go till the next one.

*I now I feel I can join JustKiya and Sareca in the pic testimonial stakes that are worthy.*


----------



## Moonxyz (Jun 8, 2008)

congrats girl!

I 've had MT for a month now but I' ve been slacking 

You just got me remotivated again


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Jun 8, 2008)

great growth ladies

 LD

Great growth, it looks thicker too


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 8, 2008)

_Amazing growth London Diva!_


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 8, 2008)

MissMadaam said:


> Thank U!!
> 
> U can ask me as many questions as u want ..I dont mind at all
> I have been using the MT for only 2 or 3 weeks now and I havent been wearing my hair straight so its hard to tell. I dont have any shedding with MT if anything I see less hair when wash time comes. With OCT I had some shedding the first 2 or 3 weeks but it subsided.


 
Thanks again MissMadaam


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 8, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> I am using the rebuilder. I mixed mine with this castor oil lotion and apply to my scalp every other day after a wash or cowash. Q


 

Thanks Q.....


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 8, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> *I posted this same post in the OCT sticky thread also.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
OMG I'm a believer and I'm going to order the biggest bottle I can findI also have BT but I'm going to just use that on my girls it's good stuff too but I want to see what MT does by it's dammy Ooooo Weeeeee, Imma be Midback before December I aint even got the stuff yet and I'm Mega-dreaming


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 8, 2008)

Moonxyz said:


> congrats girl!
> 
> I 've had MT for a month now but I' ve been slacking
> 
> You just got me remotivated again



Thanks, and get back to Mt'ing, every week that passes is a potential 1/4 inch of swanging hair.



Blaque*Angel said:


> great growth ladies
> 
> LD
> 
> Great growth, it looks thicker too



Thanks.  It just maybe thicker too.  Only time will tell.  The new growth was definitely a mutha!  I didn't think my long standing Affirm would take to it. 



Mz.Shug said:


> _Amazing growth London Diva!_



Thanks Mz Shug



tsmith said:


> OMG I'm a believer and I'm going to order the biggest bottle I can findI also have BT but I'm going to just use that on my girls it's good stuff too but I want to see what MT does by it's dammy Ooooo Weeeeee, Imma be Midback before December I aint even got the stuff yet and I'm Mega-dreaming



Trust me after this 16oz bottle I'm ordering the gallon size.That should keep me going till 2009. After this I really don't believe there's any difference between OCT and MT Except the 100% price difference


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 8, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> *I now I feel I can join JustKiya and Sareca in the pic testimonial stakes that are worthy.*



    :wow:  

A-freaking-mazing, LD!!!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 8, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> :wow:
> 
> A-freaking-mazing, LD!!!



Thank ya Miss Kiya.  You are indeed the one that inspired me to keep using this stuff after your pics.

I just wanted to be just like JustKiya


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 8, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Thank ya Miss Kiya.  You are indeed the one that inspired me to keep using this stuff after your pics.
> 
> I just wanted to be just like JustKiya



 Thank _*you*_, hunny!!  

I've been actually mulling over pressing my hair just so that I can see the length changes. I can TELL it's getting longer - how it feels, how it hangs when wet, etc - but no picture I have taken shows it - damn variable shrinkage. 
*twitchs* 
I might have to get DH involved in the picture taking........


----------



## Platinum (Jun 8, 2008)

Wow! LD, that's some awesome growth. Amazing! I may have to try that especially for my nape.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 8, 2008)

Platinum said:


> Wow! LD, that's some awesome growth. Amazing! I may have to try that especially for my nape.



And it will work there. Bush was not even the word for that area. The fastest growing and the thickest too.
And I have no fear in trimming or cutting again as this stuff grows yor hair back with the quickness.


----------



## OneInAMillion (Jun 8, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> And it will work there. Bush was not even the word for that area. The fastest growing and the thickest too.
> And I have no fear in trimming or cutting again as this stuff grows yor hair back with the quickness.



See I wasn't even going to mess with this stuff because I was convinced nothing would grow my hair faster.

Now you've got me itching to give it one more try.  LondonDiva, that's really some amazing progress in just two-three months?  WOW.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 8, 2008)

OneInAMillion said:


> See I wasn't even going to mess with this stuff because I was convinced nothing would grow my hair faster.
> 
> Now you've got me itching to give it one more try.  LondonDiva, that's really some amazing progress in just two-three months?  WOW.



Yep in 2 straight months approx. I've used em all.  BT, MN, MTG they all worked but this is the fastest.


----------



## CharUK (Jun 8, 2008)

Amazing growth!! You know I'm off to find some! LOL. Just fantastic. Well done


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 8, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Thank ya Miss Kiya.  You are indeed the one that inspired me to keep using this stuff after your pics.
> 
> I just wanted to be just like JustKiya




LondonDiva,

Your growth is amazing.   MT needs to hire you as a spokewoman for their company.


----------



## long2short2_? (Jun 9, 2008)

London Diva, you have made a believer out of me. I currently use BT, but im going to buy and use MT after the summer. Congrats on your growth!


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 9, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Yep in 2 straight months approx. I've used em all. BT, MN, MTG they all worked but this is the fastest.


 

Okay now all I gotta say is Whoa! That is some mega growth! It looks beautiful, so what was your regimen please share.


----------



## belleama (Jun 9, 2008)

Chameleonchick said:


> Okay now all I gotta say is Whoa! That is some mega growth! It looks beautiful, so what was your regimen please share.


 
 



LondonDiva said:


> *I posted this same post in the OCT sticky thread also.*
> <snip>
> These pics are *exactly 2 calendar** months apart*. I used either MT rejuvenator or MT rebuilder (which ever was closest to hand at the time) applied on the scalp daily and washed my hair once a week. *No matter how many times I write this people still PM me asking me how often I use it and how*. I use it on the scalp like you would a hair grease. The MT rebuilder I added a lil castor oil to combat the dryness the rejuvenator didn’t need any extra moisture.


----------



## mnemosyne (Jun 9, 2008)

sorry this took so long... had my cord and camera in different places all weekend. 

Here's 1/30 with like 5 months of new growth:






Here's 3/15 right before I started MT (and a month after my last relaxer):





here's 4/5:





Here's 6/5:







here's progress t from 4/23:




closeup:





here's the progress t pics from 6/5:

unstretched: 





closeup:





stretched:






closeup


----------



## darkangel25 (Jun 9, 2008)

Great thread. 



belleama said:


>


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jun 9, 2008)

all i can say is WOW.  I just took my OCT and put it in a bottle so i can start putting some on my parts(i have a weave).. 

And after seeing the growth LD has from MT i ordered a bottle of MT because i know my OCT is going to be running out soon and I refuse to pay the price again when i can get the same growth from MT for less amount.


----------



## mnemosyne (Jun 9, 2008)

bluediamond0829 said:


> all i can say is WOW.  I just took my OCT and put it in a bottle so i can start putting some on my parts(i have a weave)..
> 
> And after seeing the growth LD has from MT i ordered a bottle of MT because i know my OCT is going to be running out soon and I refuse to pay the price again when i can get the same growth from MT for less amount.




It's nice that the MT is an option. I love using it now that I've got the SAA/Castor Oil mix i put into it down.


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 9, 2008)

belleama said:


>


 

Thanks. LOL. I saw that after I posted it, I really should learn to read everything instead of skimming.


----------



## LaNecia (Jun 9, 2008)

Not a ton of progress but here's my thirty day measurement from April 30th to May 30th. Using it daily, CO washing on average every other day.


----------



## Marley87 (Jun 9, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Hi OCT/MT Ladies,*
> This thread is for us to post our check-in pix. **If any newbies or other parties have any questions please visit the official challenge thread and ask them there.** This thread is specifically for challenge members to share and easily reference our progress without going through all the posts on the challenge page. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> ...


 

  Great progress!!!


----------



## lane (Jun 9, 2008)

Just posting growth picture from April 2008 to June 2008. I hope you can see the growth. I realize that I'm horrible at the whole picture thing.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 9, 2008)

_^WOW amazing growth!_


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 9, 2008)

lane said:


> Just posting growth picture from April 2008 to June 2008. I hope you can see the growth. I realize that I'm horrible at the whole picture thing.



it is definitely thicker and longer. good goin!


----------



## Spidergul (Jun 10, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Oh my goodness.........I need to get outta this thread...I'm too broke to look at this



What she said....after pulling debit card from wallet, getting ready to purchase Mega Tek....erplexed


----------



## Spidergul (Jun 10, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> *I posted this same post in the OCT sticky thread also.
> 
> *
> 
> ...



OK LD you've done it.  I will be buying Mega Tek toot sweet.


----------



## zora (Jun 10, 2008)

Nice progress!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 10, 2008)

Have anyone gotten MT cheaper online. I'm getting ready to pay $30 (shipping included) from www.valleyvet.com. Is that too much?

ETA: NVM I went to the original thread and found a discount code with easypetstore


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 10, 2008)

tsmith said:


> Have anyone gotten MT cheaper online. I'm getting ready to pay $30 (shipping included) from www.valleyvet.com. Is that too much?



That sounds like about normal. I think the cheapest ever was 24 bucks, including shipping?


----------



## bluediamond0829 (Jun 10, 2008)

tsmith said:


> Have anyone gotten MT cheaper online. I'm getting ready to pay $30 (shipping included) from www.valleyvet.com. Is that too much?
> 
> ETA: NVM I went to the original thread and found a discount code with easypetstore



yea i just brought some for 24.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2008)

tsmith said:


> Have anyone gotten MT cheaper online. I'm getting ready to pay $30 (shipping included) from www.valleyvet.com. Is that too much?
> 
> NVM I went to the original thread and found a discount code with easypetstore


 
This is where I buy mine from. They have great customer service and quick delivery IMO. 

ETA: I will order from them again because they all the Eqyss products I like, the Survivor Detangler, the Cell Rebuilder, the Rehydrant Spray, the Premier Botanical Shampoo and the Creme Rinse. Ordering with them is easy as they have the whole Eqyss line we use here. A lot of places seem to only have afew of the items and that was pi%$$in' me off because ordering from so many different sites made shipping costs ridiculously high for me. 

I think shipping is free if you spend $60 or more if I'm not mistaken and this is okay for me because I use a lot of the different products in this line. HTH.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That sounds like about normal. I think the cheapest ever was 24 bucks, including shipping?


 

Yea, I just ordered from pet's something. I got the link with a $5 discount code from the original thread. I paid $24.95 Thanks bluediamond and Aggie, yes, shipping is free if you order $60 and I know what you mean about having to order from different places, shooot shipping rates is a ****. Eventually, I'll try some of the other products. I'm eyeing that avacado mist:/{{{hugs}}}


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 10, 2008)

Spidergul said:


> OK LD you've done it.  I will be buying Mega Tek toot sweet.



Girl go on and get it.  I've been MT'ing for the past week daily, those ripples have hit the surface big time, I think I'll be on a double 2 month whammy come Jul/August.


----------



## Mz.Shug (Jun 10, 2008)

_You're hair is lovely LD. I can't wait to see your progress pics at the next check in! I placed my order on Sat. no telling when it will get here but I can't wait to see how i do! Grow baby, grow!_


----------



## Faith (Jun 10, 2008)

I bought a bottle for $16 from the mid West a couple year's ago.  LEt me try and find their link.

ETA: Here you go, http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/

Question ....anybody have any reviews on the avocado mist?  Is it moisturizing?  Still looking for a daily braid spray.  Oh and how does it compare to the rehydrant spray?


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2008)

Faith said:


> I bought a bottle for $16 from the mid West a couple year's ago. LEt me try and find their link.
> 
> ETA: Here you go, http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/
> 
> ...


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 10, 2008)

Faith said:


> I bought a bottle for $16 from the mid West a couple year's ago.  LEt me try and find their link.
> 
> ETA: Here you go, http://www.hopesbraids.com/Eqyss/
> 
> Question ....anybody have any *reviews on the avocado mist?  Is it moisturizing?  Still looking for a daily braid spray.  Oh and how does it compare to the rehydrant spray?*



Yeah, I'm going to have to agree with Aggie - it smells HEAVENLY, but my hair just does NOT approve - I think it's too much protein...  
The rehydrant spray, on the other hand, it lovely. If I could ever give up on the homemade sprays, I might use just this. Hrm. Now that I think about it, I might take it to work as my midday spritz.


----------



## Aggie (Jun 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Yeah, I'm going to have to agree with Aggie - it smells HEAVENLY, but my hair just does NOT approve - I think it's too much protein...
> The rehydrant spray, on the other hand, it lovely. If I could ever give up on the homemade sprays, I might use just this. Hrm. Now that I think about it, I might take it to work as my midday spritz.


 
JK, Ima luvin' that new avatar pic a lot honey. You look like a pretty, sexy mama jamma.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 10, 2008)

Aggie said:


> JK, Ima luvin' that new avatar pic a lot honey. You look like a pretty, sexy mama jamma.



 Thank you!! It's summer time, and I'm feeling the sun!


----------



## tt8 (Jun 11, 2008)

VWVixxen said:


>


*
CONGRATS VW!! That's great progress* 



Marley87 said:


> Great progress!!!


*Thanks Marley. I can't wait till it make it thicker.*



lane said:


> Just posting growth picture from April 2008 to June 2008. I hope you can see the growth. I realize that I'm horrible at the whole picture thing.


*Lane I see the thickness. I hope it works on me like that*



LondonDiva said:


>


*Hey LD Welcome back! I know you bragged at the wedding about that growth (I would)*



mnemosyne said:


> Here's 3/15 right before I started MT (and a month after my last relaxer):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Wowzers! Do you need to be using MT??? I'm trying to get to where you are now.*



Queeny20 said:


> I started the MT at the end of April. Here is my starting pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Sis this is great growth girl! Can i believe it. You're gonna be at your goal by your bday. Keep it up
* 


Ediese said:


> Anway, this is all I have. The rest of my hair is in hiding. Hopefully, it's growing a lot too.


*
Congrats Ediese! That's some new growffff* 


sareca said:


>


*And our Matriarch...Congrats Sareca*



brittanynic16 said:


> This pic was taken Feb 18th, 2 weeks before I started the Ovation
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Congrats Brit!!!!*


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 11, 2008)

WOW!
Great job ladies..!


----------



## yodie (Jun 11, 2008)

Congrats ladies.  You all have gotten some great growth.  It's been two months for me also, but I'm wearing my hair twisted, underneath my half wig.

I don't plan on pressing my hair until October.  
I just hope I'm shoulder length by then.


----------



## mnemosyne (Jun 11, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Wowzers! Do you need to be using MT??? I'm trying to get to where you are now.*




Hell Yes!! Till it's down ma butt... well, not really. But at least till it's waist length!


----------



## tt8 (Jun 11, 2008)

mnemosyne said:


> Hell Yes!! Till it's down ma butt... well, not really. But at least till it's waist length!


*Get it girl! I'm hoping by January 09 to be full APL. Lord Please!!!!!*


----------



## A856 (Jun 11, 2008)

Sui Topi said:


> Oh my goodness.........*I need to get outta this thread...I'm too broke to look at this*


 
Ok so this is me all the way......but i think imma have to break down and purchase the MT...it seems as if there's no BIG difference between the two....so to make it easier on my wallet i'll get the MT.


But wait...is there a difference between the two?? meaning is one stronger or more effective than the other??

sorry if this has already been asked before


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 11, 2008)

This DAMN MT is messing my cornrows up! I got them done LESS THAN A WEEK AGO and every day when I get up my parts look smaller than they were the day before! 

Seriously..it looks like all the braids got wider and I can see light shining through the spaces underneath them!


----------



## Golden (Jun 11, 2008)

Aggie said:


> JK, Ima luvin' that new avatar pic a lot honey. You look like a pretty, sexy mama jamma.


I agree & your skin has such a beautiful glow


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 11, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Hey LD Welcome back! I know you bragged at the wedding about that growth (I would)*



Thanks TT8. It was the bride's (my friend's) day, so I had to play down the divaness just a tad


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 11, 2008)

A-Yannie said:


> Ok so this is me all the way......but i think imma have to break down and purchase the MT...it seems as if there's no BIG difference between the two....so to make it easier on my wallet i'll get the MT.
> 
> 
> But wait...is there a difference between the two?? meaning is one stronger or more effective than the other??
> ...



Here is JustKiya's blog on the ingredient breakdown
http://www.nappydelphia.com/2008/03/horse-vs-human-who-comes-out-on-top.html

MT Rebuilder came out the best is what we concluded, my hair seems to think so, I don't think I would have gotten it any longer after 2 months on OCT. Cheapest too.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 11, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> This DAMN MT is messing my cornrows up! I got them done LESS THAN A WEEK AGO and every day when I get up my parts look smaller than they were the day before!
> 
> Seriously..it looks like all the braids got wider and I can see light shining through the spaces underneath them!



That's why I'm not bothering with any fancy styles. I use it every day, no fail. and  I'm guessing I get 1/4 or close to that per week. Being a coarse 4B hair type the bushiness shows through quickly. Taming it becomes harder over time. Next week I'm wearing twists and re-doing them every week because I can't take this for the next 8 weeks.

Good Luck with those cornrows girls. But look at it this way IT'S WORKING and you're getting your money's worth from the product.


----------



## winnettag (Jun 11, 2008)

mnemosyne said:


> sorry this took so long... had my cord and camera in different places all weekend.
> 
> Here's 1/30 with like 5 months of new growth:
> 
> ...


 

Wow!  That's great progress!  I'm going to give my ayurveda products a few months to work their magic before I try some Mega Tek!


----------



## mnemosyne (Jun 12, 2008)

winnettag said:


> Wow!  That's great progress!  I'm going to give my ayurveda products a few months to work their magic before I try some Mega Tek!




Good luck! I was on the ayurveda kick until I broke out in hives after my last henna attempt.


----------



## socurlyqt (Jun 13, 2008)

Bumping for more update pics...

* I get my MT in the mail TODAY***


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 14, 2008)

Mz.Shug said:


> _You're hair is lovely LD. I can't wait to see your progress pics at the next check in! I placed my order on Sat. no telling when it will get here but I can't wait to see how i do! Grow baby, grow!_


 
Thanks.  Believe me I can't wait to check in again toward the end of July.
Good luck with the hair growth.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 14, 2008)

I've got the check-out screen right in front of me.  You ladies have pushed me over the edge. I wonder if I want to reach my goal of FULL APL this year...I hope by September I'll be closer. I CAN'T WAIT!! ALL of your progress shots are amazing. I can't wait to contribute!
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Luscious850 (Jun 19, 2008)

my mt just came in the mail today. i cant wait to be able to post my progress in here. hopefully i reach my goal of full apl before the end of the year


----------



## pureebony (Jun 20, 2008)

Any more progress ladies?!?


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jun 20, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *Hi OCT/MT Ladies,*
> This thread is for us to post our check-in pix. **If any newbies or other parties have any questions please visit the official challenge thread and ask them there.** This thread is specifically for challenge members to share and easily reference our progress without going through all the posts on the challenge page. Good Luck!
> 
> 
> ...


 Fantastic Growth, this is BlackRose from Fotki, ill upload photos of my start and progress soon!


----------



## IntelligenceisBeautiful (Jun 20, 2008)

Ladies your growth is AWESOME and then some.  I have some questions

where can I get OCT and Megatek?
What's your method?  do you apply these two together everyday?
may I continue to cowash daily?


----------



## xxBlackRosexx (Jun 20, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> :wow:
> 
> A-freaking-mazing, LD!!!


 

Fantastic progress !!! CONGRATS..


----------



## tapioca_pudding (Jun 20, 2008)

IntelligenceisBeautiful said:


> Ladies your growth is AWESOME and then some. I have some questions
> 
> where can I get OCT and Megatek?
> What's your method? do you apply these two together everyday?
> may I continue to cowash daily?


http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=204301

This thread answers all of your questions.   Most of the answers are in the first post.


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 20, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> That's why I'm not bothering with any fancy styles. I use it every day, no fail. and I'm guessing I get 1/4 or close to that per week. Being a coarse 4B hair type the bushiness shows through quickly. Taming it becomes harder over time. Next week I'm wearing twists and re-doing them every week because I can't take this for the next 8 weeks.
> 
> Good Luck with those cornrows girls. But look at it this way IT'S WORKING and you're getting your money's worth from the product.


 

I think I will be taking them out this weekend after 2 1/2 weeks. So I will probably airdry my stretched hair and maybe flat iron depending on how I feel. I have my Sabino Moisture Block ready to go! If I see significant growth I'll post more pics.


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 22, 2008)

post here nice & wavy!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 22, 2008)

Did you guys start another 90 day challeng?
Count me in!
I just recently started posting again. I had to get away because I wasnt doing my school work like I should. 
I have been sitting here tonight reading this entire challenge and looking at everybodys updates.


OMG. That shyt is the bom...I ordered the Mega Tek. I will be so glad when it gets here. I am still on the fence with the cell therapy but may get it after 30 days on the Mega Tek...we will see what happens.

Congratulations to all of yall you kicked this site up a notch. I am truely sold on this product. 

I am so happy that I can now use something that really works. The only thing that I have ever found that I could see working was MTG and that stuff stinks I used it one time and I was done. I have been trying everything with some good results but not like what you are getting with these products.

Thanks again ladies, you all are doing good. Keep it up.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 22, 2008)

Oops, my bad.  I didn't see this thread at all.  That's what I get for staying in "other forums"...lol

Here are mine: As of June 20th...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 22, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> post here nice & wavy!


 
Girl, I just saw this thread...thanks for bumping it up for me


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 22, 2008)

Gosh...this thread is a LHCF Hair of Fame...for real!!!

Everyone is getting great results...congratulations!

OP, your pics are awesome...keep it up!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 22, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *But check in was June 1 girl cause we are checking in* *every 3 months.*
> 
> 
> *
> ...


 
Sorry girl.  I had shoulder surgery on June 4 and have been out of commission since then to do anything with my hair, as far as getting it straightened and any pics.  If it wasn't for my granddaughter, I wouldn't have taken the pic I took yesterday.  I did go to the salon to get it done, so the last pic is from a week ago Saturday.  My hair is still straight, amazingly.  All I use on the length of my hair is  Elasta Mango Butter and some olive oil on the ends.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 22, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I think I will be taking them out this weekend after 2 1/2 weeks. So I will probably airdry my stretched hair and maybe flat iron depending on how I feel. I have my Sabino Moisture Block ready to go! If I see significant growth I'll post more pics.



How did it go, did you notice a difference with your hair?


----------



## cicilypayne (Jun 22, 2008)

amazing pics


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 22, 2008)

how much is this megatek?


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 22, 2008)

Val said:


> how much is this megatek?


 
$24.15, shipping included. You want the link?

ETA: Oh hayl, I'll brb, going to find the link....

http://www.easypetstore.com/Mega-Tek...pr-151702.html


----------



## Sanndy (Jun 22, 2008)

i just started using MN combo, Ill continue until my hair gets
 to the piont where i can get on this path. 

Congrats to everyone who achieved thier goal lenghts!

Good luck to all on thier quest!!!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 22, 2008)

Sanndy said:


> i just started using MN combo, Ill continue until my hair gets
> to the piont where i can get on this path.
> 
> Congrats to everyone who achieved thier goal lenghts!
> ...


 

Ummm, have you seen the progress pics? You need to scratch that MN and get some MT or OCT The growth is amazing. I'm just saying. JMO


----------



## FemmeCreole (Jun 22, 2008)

tsmith said:


> $24.15, shipping included. You want the link?
> 
> ETA: Oh hayl, I'll brb, going to find the link....
> 
> http://www.easypetstore.com/Mega-Tek...pr-151702.html


oh that's not a bad price at all. I thought it was expensive like the OCT

you got the link yet?


----------



## SelfStyled (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oops, my bad. I didn't see this thread at all. That's what I get for staying in "other forums"...lol
> 
> Here are mine: As of June 20th...


 

Lord have mercy! Amazing!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 22, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Lord have mercy! Amazing!


 
Yes, it is All that growth in 2 months


----------



## 2grlsandme (Jun 22, 2008)

this is my starting point pic.  6-08


----------



## FlawedBeauty (Jun 22, 2008)

wowsers!!! whats the timeline on these two pics??  ur hair looks great!!!!!



Nice & Wavy said:


> Oops, my bad. I didn't see this thread at all. That's what I get for staying in "other forums"...lol
> 
> Here are mine: As of June 20th...


----------



## january noir (Jun 22, 2008)

2grlsandme said:


> this is my starting point pic. 6-08


 
Welcome!   Did you receive my response to your PM?
Your hair looks great already!


----------



## cieramichele (Jun 22, 2008)

january noir said:


> Welcome!   Did you receive my response to your PM?
> Your hair looks great already!



I want to see YOUR progress next mam.


----------



## january noir (Jun 22, 2008)

cieramichele said:


> I want to see YOUR progress next mam.


 
  I just posted my "late" starting pics on the original thread yesterday.  
I had promised Aggie I would.   You can see them in my fotki as well (my pw is in my profile).

In case you see the pics, keep in mind that the pics you do see are *after* I had 3 inches cut that left my hair just resting at the top of my shoulders.

I really wish I had taken pics, but I was so depressed about it that I did not.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Jun 22, 2008)

I have a question:

*If MT and OCT are essentially the same, then why are some ladies ditching MT for OCT? Just curious.*

I have MT and OCT and was mixing them for awhile, but decided to just use MT because it's cheaper and works the same. I still may continue with the Color Therapy Shampoo because I really like it, but not purchase the Creme Rinse again.

Therefore, I am just going to use MT and the CTS.


----------



## tt8 (Jun 22, 2008)

*I had to cut about 2 inches off my hair when I got a retouch on June 18. I switched to MT so here is my re-start pix!




wish me luck! 
*


----------



## january noir (Jun 22, 2008)

tt8 said:


> *I had to cut about 2 inches off my hair when I got a retouch on June 18. I switched to MT so here is my re-start pix!*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 
Your hair* still* looks great; actually the cut may have been a good thing.  It will be even more lush and full when it grows back.   GROW ON GIRL!


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 22, 2008)

I finally came into this thread to see what all the excitement is about. All I can is WOW........WOW....... You ladies are making some awesome progress.

If I was not using Ayurvedic powders and oils, I would try the OCT/MT.

Is there anyone here incorporating the two (Ayurvedic and OCT/MT) and getting great results?


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 22, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> I finally came into this thread to see what all the excitement is about. All I can is WOW........WOW....... You ladies are making some awesome progress.
> 
> If I was not using Ayurvedic powders and oils, I would try the OCT/MT.
> 
> Is there anyone here incorporating the two (Ayurvedic and OCT/MT) and getting great results?



Ugh just ugh

Hide your siggy, you're making me jealous. All that damn hair. 

I'm just playing...it's beautiful!


----------



## Soliel185 (Jun 22, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> How did it go, did you notice a difference with your hair?


 

I haven't noticed a difference in length because I haven't combed my hair yet! The braidout from taking out my cornrows looked so cute I've been rocking that for the last 2 days. However, I did notice that when I was taking out the braids my hair had alot of slip. It felt really moist and it was shiny. Normally I have to use some sort of spritz/water or something to detangle braids sans issues but this time I lost no hair, had no breakage, and noticed no issues.


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 22, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Ugh just ugh
> 
> Hide your siggy, you're making me jealous. All that damn hair.
> 
> I'm just playing...it's beautiful!


 
Thank you LondonDiva, I am amazed at the progress that you have made using MT. You have beautiful hair too. 

Keep doing you thing!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 22, 2008)

FlawedBeauty said:


> wowsers!!! whats the timeline on these two pics?? ur hair looks great!!!!!


 
1st pic is from April...2nd pic was from last night.

Thank you so much!


----------



## LondonDiva (Jun 23, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Thank you LondonDiva, I am amazed at the progress that you have made using MT. You have beautiful hair too.
> 
> Keep doing you thing!!!!!


 
Thank you AngelDoll


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 23, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Thank you LondonDiva, *I am amazed at the progress that you have made using MT*. You have beautiful hair too.
> 
> Keep doing you thing!!!!!


 
ITA!
That growth is amazing and between LD, Nice and Wavy and the others who have used this product, I am going to give it a try. 
Her hair looks thick, healthy and bootiful.


----------



## vivEz daNs lamouR (Jun 23, 2008)

Checking in! 

I broke down last night and ordered OCT after seeing Nice & Wavy's post of progress. I'll probably use it as a leave-in and cowash daily. I hope this works out!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jun 23, 2008)

AngelDoll said:


> Thank you LondonDiva, I am amazed at the progress that you have made using MT. You have beautiful hair too.
> 
> Keep doing you thing!!!!!


 

Oh and sweetie your hair is off the hook! Long, natural and bootiful....*another hair idol!*


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jun 26, 2008)

I posted this in the reg MT/OCT challenge thread before I realized this thread was set up for this purpose of photo updates. (sorry TT8 the original was locked down)


_Dec 07........................ March 08........................ June 08_











The March through June results were as a result of MT


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 26, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> I posted this in the reg MT/OCT challenge thread before I realized this thread was set up for this purpose of photo updates. (sorry TT8 the original was locked down)
> 
> 
> _Dec 07........................ March 08........................ June 08_
> ...



GAWGEOUS results!!! It's amazing how you can SEE the increase in growth rate - stuff is STELLAR!


----------



## It~Can~Grow (Jun 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> GAWGEOUS results!!! It's amazing how you can SEE the increase in growth rate - stuff is STELLAR!


 
Who would have thought it makes a difference keeping that stuff off your shoulder, too.  I remember I used to have all kinds of hair strands caught in my sweater, on the chair in the office, on the bathroom floor...

Also, when I wash twice a week, after my hair has been in hiding I have fewer hairs in the strainer each time.

Yes this stuff works _(well, you knew that )_


----------



## AngelDoll (Jun 26, 2008)

StellaB said:


> Oh and sweetie your hair is off the hook! Long, natural and bootiful....*another hair idol!*


 
Thank you StellaB and good luck!!!



It~Can~Grow said:


> I posted this in the reg MT/OCT challenge thread before I realized this thread was set up for this purpose of photo updates. (sorry TT8 the original was locked down)
> 
> 
> _Dec 07........................ March 08........................ June 08_
> ...


 
Isn't it great when you can actually see the progress that you have made?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jun 27, 2008)

It~Can~Grow said:


> I posted this in the reg MT/OCT challenge thread before I realized this thread was set up for this purpose of photo updates. (sorry TT8 the original was locked down)
> 
> 
> _Dec 07........................ March 08........................ June 08_
> ...


 
WOW!!!!  Your hair grew alot girl....congratulations on your growth!!!


----------



## LuyshuZ (Jun 27, 2008)

AMAZING GROWTH EVERYONE!!! I can't wait until my MT gets here I just ordered today.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 27, 2008)

So ladies,   

Do you think you're getting, 1/2, 1 inch per month?  How does it compare to what you normally get w/o growth aids?

I've been getting 3/4 to 1 inch per month since Dec/Jan by staying in weaves, various regimens/techiques, and vitamins.  

Just trying to gage what to expect from MT.


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 27, 2008)

I was growing for almost 2 years before I started MT, and averaged out, I was getting about 1/4 to 1/3 inch a month. When I use MT consistently, I get 3/4 to an inch a month.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 27, 2008)

Can I post my starting pic in here when I do my touch up in 2 weeks? I know TT8 don't like when you mess up her program


----------



## JustKiya (Jun 27, 2008)

She did say it was for us to keep track of our progress easier, and the starting pic is a very important part of keeping track of progress, so I'd say yeah, post it here! 

Just quote yourself when you update.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jun 28, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> She did say it was for us to keep track of our progress easier, and the starting pic is a very important part of keeping track of progress, so I'd say yeah, post it here!
> 
> Just quote yourself when you update.


 
Thank youuuuuuuu


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jun 28, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> So ladies,
> 
> Do you think you're getting, 1/2, 1 inch per month?  How does it compare to what you normally get w/o growth aids?
> 
> ...



bumpin for more responses.  Thanks Kiya!!!!


----------



## glam- (Jun 29, 2008)

:wow:at all the progress pix in this thread!!!  

I think you all have pushed me over the edge on the Megatek.  Off to purchase some....


----------



## kurlybella (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oops, my bad.  I didn't see this thread at all.  That's what I get for staying in "other forums"...lol
> 
> Here are mine: As of June 20th...




jesus take the wheel!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 1, 2008)

Ladies GREAT Progress!!! 

You've all motivated me to purchase some MT today...I hope that I get awesome results.


----------



## january noir (Jul 1, 2008)

ladylady said:


> jesus take the wheel!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2008)

ladylady said:


> jesus take the wheel!


 


january noir said:


>


 
GIirl JN, I can't let you have all the laugh. ladylady, you made my evening, thanks honey.


----------



## january noir (Jul 1, 2008)

Aggie said:


> GIirl JN, I can't let you have all the laugh. ladylady, you made my evening, thanks honey.


 
Hey Aggie Sugar Momma!  When I saw this I laughed out loud!  If she had a "fainting" smiley next to it, I would have to go to the hospital!

Too cute ladylady!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 1, 2008)

january noir said:


> Hey Aggie Sugar Momma! When I saw this I laughed out loud! *If she had a "fainting" smiley next to it, I would have to go to the hospital!*
> 
> Too cute ladylady!


 
This is true.....


----------



## Luscious850 (Jul 2, 2008)

YAY!! Im so excited I can finally post my pictures.
I just installed my sew in last week and these are my week 1 progress pictures:http://public.fotki.com/Luscious850/my-2008-hair-journey/mega-tek/
pw is itworks.


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 3, 2008)

Bumping....


----------



## sareca (Jul 3, 2008)

for comparison, here's my growth between March and August of 2007.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 3, 2008)

sareca said:


> for comparison, here's my growth between March and August of 2007.



  :wow:  

Just fabulous - thank you for reposting these!!


----------



## sareca (Jul 3, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> :wow:
> 
> Just fabulous - thank you for reposting these!!



You're welcome.   I always wonder if ppl are thinking 'yea, hair grows.'   But that's NOT a normal amount of growth for _me. _


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 3, 2008)

I need to upload my progress pics but I am so lazy 

I guess I better get to it....

I hope to have them by tonight


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi ladies 

Ok, here goes.......

Let me 1st start off by saying that these pics don't really do my testimony justice. If only ya'll could actually see how my head looks.... But anywayz.... 

I got my braids done on June 19:






Please excuse the hanging bra I had to let the tatas breath










Now these were taken on June 25. That's 3 days after I starting using my Mega Tek mixture *which consist of 2 oz. Castor Oil and 3 oz. Mega Tek* (for anyone who wanted to know)
_
Notice the hairline already starting to sprout_










Now these pics were taken today, July 3. It has been exactly 2 weeks since I put my braids in and 11 days of Mega Tekking:











I am happy to report that my hair line is a mess thanks to Mega Tek










11 days worth of growth




















Now for the skeptics out there (it's okay I was a lil skeptic before I started using MT) I know you might be thinking that this is normal slippage or that I dont tie my hair up when I'm sleeping so that's why it looks so rough/raggedy. Well trust me when I say it's none of the above. Just growth! I've been getting my hair braided for as long as I can remember and I get braids at least twice a year.... So I know a thing or two about braids and how to maintain them and keep them looking fresh for as long as possible (cuz I'll be damned if Imma keep paying $130 just for it to look like hot garbage a few weeks later....annnnnyyyyywho). And in all my years of braiding my hair my hair has NEVER looked like this after only 2 WEEKS.

This girl who I work with saw me at work the day I got the braids put in and then she went on vacation and came back on Tuesday and said (out loud in from of other people might I add) Girl, didn't you just get your hair done?! Why does it look toe' up already?!!

My plan was to keep these braids in for 6 months and re-braid my hair line every 2 months but now I dunno what Imma do. Mega Tek just changed the whole game for me 

PS Sorry for all the pics. I know it's a lot


----------



## ksk_xs (Jul 3, 2008)

Ok so my starting pic is in my siggy


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 3, 2008)

Great growth, sareca!!!  And so thick too



sareca said:


> for comparison, here's my growth between March and August of 2007.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 3, 2008)

Wow....you got some great pics.  I'm glad that you did..it's important I see to keep some great pics on hand for such a time as this!

Your growth is amazing....keep up the great work and stay consistant...you will see even more growth!

Blessings.



SexySin985 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Ok, here goes.......
> 
> ...


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 3, 2008)

I have more progress!!!

June 7th





July 3rd after 1 inch trim(a week ago)


----------



## vlucious (Jul 4, 2008)

*pulls out visa*


----------



## Extremus (Jul 4, 2008)

Unfortunately, I don't have great progress  Maybe I'll just wait to relax or wait a lil longer to see some serious growth

Probably was b/c of breakage due to thin ends???  idk.

Neway. 

June 3------July 3








June 3------July 3


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 4, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have great progress  Maybe I'll just wait to relax or wait a lil longer to see some serious growth
> 
> Probably was b/c of breakage due to thin ends???  idk.
> 
> ...



I can't see your pics???? erplexed


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 4, 2008)

I have updates!

I started OCT at the beginning of May and this is was taken toward the end of June. I got about 1.5 inches maybe more (I didnt measure). My back was arched funny in the first pic so its hard to see the difference but I'm happy. Just wanted to share.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 4, 2008)

prettyfaceANB said:


> I have updates!
> 
> I started OCT at the beginning of May and this is was taken toward the end of June. I got about 1.5 inches maybe more (I didnt measure). My back was arched funny in the first pic so its hard to see the difference but I'm happy. Just wanted to share.


 
...you grow girl!!!

Keep it up...you are doing good!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 4, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I have more progress!!!
> 
> June 7th
> 
> ...


 
:trampolin:trampolin...wow, how did I miss this pic?  Your hair not only grew, but got thicker too!!!

Grow on, girl...grow on!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 4, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> :trampolin:trampolin...wow, how did I miss this pic? Your hair not only grew, but got thicker too!!!
> 
> Grow on, girl...grow on!


 
I love this stuff. i won't be puting it down until I get to my goal!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 4, 2008)

SexySin985 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Ok, here goes.......
> 
> ...



I can definitely see a difference - isn't it so exciting?? 



brittanynic16 said:


> I have more progress!!!
> 
> June 7th
> 
> ...



:wow: Definitely thicker & longer!! And so quickly! 



prettyfaceANB said:


> I have updates!
> 
> I started OCT at the beginning of May and this is was taken toward the end of June. I got about 1.5 inches maybe more (I didnt measure). My back was arched funny in the first pic so its hard to see the difference but I'm happy. Just wanted to share.



Once again, longer, but even more definitely thicker. So lovely!


----------



## BeautifulFlower (Jul 4, 2008)

I needed notice thickness until you all said something. THANKS. 4 fours are better than 2, huh? 



JustKiya said:


> I can definitely see a difference - isn't it so exciting??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


Nice & Wavy said:


> :trampolin:trampolin...wow, how did I miss this pic? Your hair not only grew, but got thicker too!!!
> 
> Grow on, girl...grow on!


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 4, 2008)

vlucious said:


> *pulls out visa*


 
I know right! Got my Bank Of America card in my hand right now searching for websites to get the best deal. Already got my reggie somewhat planned for it too.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 4, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> I know right! Got my Bank Of America card in my hand right now searching for websites to get the best deal. Already got my reggie somewhat planned for it too.


 
I have a couple of sites for you to check out MB for the MT:-

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/search_r...91473A5453F9C82CD16E64A4C76&Gift=false&GiftID=

http://www.stagecoachwest.com/products.asp?TextSearch=eqyss&txtSearch=y&mx=10

http://www.valleyvet.com/ct_search_results.html


----------



## Extremus (Jul 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I can't see your pics???? erplexed



what about now?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 5, 2008)

E_Williams20 said:


> what about now?


'

 I can see them now - it doesn't look much longer, but it looks thicker - like underlayers are catching up in length with the longest layer, if that makes sense???


----------



## SexySin985 (Jul 6, 2008)

I am still MT'ing and getting EXCELLENT results

B U M P I N G for more results and updates


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jul 6, 2008)

I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo. 


*Comparison-first pic taken June 14th/second taken July 5th*





*Side comparison-first pic taken June 12th/second take July 5th*


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice, Checkqueen!!!!


----------



## january noir (Jul 6, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo.
> 
> 
> *Comparison-first pic taken June 14th/second taken July 5th*
> ...


 
Your hair is thriving!  Nice.


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 6, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo.
> 
> 
> *Comparison-first pic taken June 14th/second taken July 5th*
> ...


 

Wow this is crazy growth, I cant wait to do my comparison shot in about a month or so!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you for this thread.  I said it before and I'll say it again. OCT/MT is the only growth aid where I've seen photographic evidence of increased hair growth and thickness for a lot of people.  Good job, ladies!  I can't wait to see what you guys have in six months, a year, etc.  I am subscribing and I will be asking for updates!


----------



## Extremus (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> '
> 
> I can see them now - it doesn't look much longer, but it looks thicker - like underlayers are catching up in length with the longest layer, i*f that makes sense???*



yea


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 7, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo.


 
This is some really good growth for 3 weeks. It looks like you pretty much got an inch in about 3 weeks. I'll take that.


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 7, 2008)

I started using MT 6/16 when I was about 9 weeks post. I relaxed my hair July 3rd and was super excited to see the growth BUT now I'm able to accurately check my progress now. I can't wait to show my progress in September Ladies your hair is gorgeous and it's growing so fast. I wonder why? HHG. I can't wait to post pics soon!


----------



## MzOptimistic (Jul 7, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo.
> 
> 
> *Comparison-first pic taken June 14th/second taken July 5th*
> ...


 
In my best flava flav voice...WOWWWWWWW!!!!!! oOOOOweeee, that's some good growth Miss Lady! How are you using your MT? Are you mixing any oils with it? Using garlic supplements or garlic shampoo/conditioners? Thanks in advance...


----------



## jojo70 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!! I am amazed at all the growth you ladies are experiencing.

I am thinking about joining the challenge and I was going to buy the Ovation Cell therapy and use it in conjunction with a garlic conditioner.  Does anyone have any comments to make on the OCT because I noticed that most people are using Mega tek.

Also do I have to use the ovation shampoo and conditioner or is the cell therapy enough? If not what shampoos would you guys recommend?

Thanks.


----------



## tt8 (Jul 7, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo.
> 
> 
> *Comparison-first pic taken June 14th/second taken July 5th*
> ...


Good googly-moogly. Congrats on your growth!!! I can't wait till September. I switched to MT. So far so good.


----------



## michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

Great Thread!
I cant wait to Post my Pics!
Great Growth ladies


----------



## SoSweet08 (Jul 7, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo.
> 
> 
> *Comparison-first pic taken June 14th/second taken July 5th*
> ...


 

Wow great results...hmm i'll be eyeing this thread now.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo.
> 
> 
> *Comparison-first pic taken June 14th/second taken July 5th*
> ...


 


Like we say in the Bahamas:

well monkey take sick!!!
CheekQueen, your growth is off the charts gurl. I am so happy to see you've taken off with Mega Tek, HUH? Lovely sweetie, just lovely.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 7, 2008)

jojo70 said:


> Wow!! I am amazed at all the growth you ladies are experiencing.
> 
> I am thinking about joining the challenge and I was going to buy the Ovation Cell therapy and use it in conjunction with a garlic conditioner. Does anyone have any comments to make on the OCT because I noticed that most people are using Mega tek.
> 
> ...


 
I know that January Noir is using the entire set and getting great results. She says they work really well together. I have the entire set of MT and OCT but I am only using my MT for now and will eventually be moving onto my OCT set. I don't think Sareca was using the complete OCT set and she was still getting great results. If you do use another poo, make sure it is a moisturizing poo and alternate with the garlic poo, okay?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 7, 2008)

I have new pictures. 

I hate layers though. They are so hard to grow out!!

May 13 to July 7th about 7 weeks


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 7, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I have new pictures.
> 
> I hate layers though. They are so hard to grow out!!
> 
> May 13 to July 7th about 7 weeks


 

Your hair is really growing fast....looking good.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I have new pictures.
> 
> I hate layers though. They are so hard to grow out!!
> 
> May 13 to July 7th about 7 weeks



 Less than two months!?!? That's stellar, DSD!!!!!!!  This stuff so rocks! 

So, are you going to grow the layers out?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Less than two months!?!? That's stellar, DSD!!!!!!!  This stuff so rocks!
> 
> So, are you going to grow the layers out?


Thanks. I am trying so hard to not cut my hair. I really want to grow out these layers. They are getting on my nerves.


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I have new pictures.
> 
> I hate layers though. They are so hard to grow out!!
> 
> May 13 to July 7th about 7 weeks


 
What chu say!!!!   WOW.  Looking real good, real good. 
The growth and fullness is amazing.   Dontspeakdefeat do you recommend this product to your customers?   Are they using it? Are they hoisting you up in the air singing your praises? 

Shoot.   I can't wait until September 1.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Thanks. *I am trying so hard to not cut my hair.* I really want to grow out these layers. They are getting on my nerves.



*gives her the sideeye* 

Now, stop it!! Weave it back up, girl!!! Back awaaaay from the scissors slowly!!




january noir said:


> What chu say!!!! WOW. Looking real good, real good.
> The growth and fullness is amazing. Dontspeakdefeat do you recommend this product to your customers? Are they using it? *Are they hoisting you up in the air singing your praises?*
> 
> Shoot. I can't wait until September 1.



  

We need another episode of Viva Ovacion! by tt8!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> What chu say!!!!   WOW.  Looking real good, real good.
> The growth and fullness is amazing.   Dontspeakdefeat do you recommend this product to your customers?   Are they using it? Are they hoisting you up in the air singing your praises?
> 
> Shoot.   I can't wait until September 1.


Thanks! I'm on the weave challenge so the only thing my customers see is long curly hair.  No hair praises here probably not until I take it down so they can see my real hair.

 I have told a few customers about it but when they find out the prices they change their minds!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *gives her the sideeye*
> 
> Now, stop it!! Weave it back up, girl!!! Back awaaaay from the scissors slowly!!
> 
> ...


I'll do just that!! I need rehabilitation.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 7, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Thanks! I'm on the weave challenge so the only thing my customers see is long curly hair.  No hair praises here probably not until I take it down so they can see my real hair.
> 
> I have told a few customers about it but when *they find out the prices they change their minds!!*



Once they see your hair - girl, you could become a distributor!!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 7, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Once they see your hair - girl, you could become a distributor!!!


I know, huh???


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 7, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> I have new pictures.
> 
> I hate layers though. They are so hard to grow out!!
> 
> May 13 to July 7th about 7 weeks


Wow DSD!!!!! Terrific!.  I love OCT.  Finally a product that does what it says it will do.


----------



## january noir (Jul 7, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Thanks! I'm on the weave challenge so the only thing my customers see is long curly hair.  No hair praises here probably not until I take it down so they can see my real hair.
> 
> I have told a few customers about it but when they find out the prices they change their minds!!


They are going to be MMMADDDD as hornets when they find out that's a _*small price*_ to pay for amazing condition and length. 



JustKiya said:


> Once they see your hair - girl, you could become a distributor!!!


Wouldn't that be nice?!


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

Whoa, DSD!!!! That is some awesome growth!!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 7, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo.
> 
> 
> *Comparison-first pic taken June 14th/second taken July 5th*
> ...




I'm watching your progress girlie!!! I've been gauging your growth by your tat too !!! Terrific growth and Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 7, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> I have been using MT for 2 weeks everyday. There is a 3 week difference with my progress pics. I am gauging my growth by my tattoo.
> 
> 
> *Comparison-first pic taken June 14th/second taken July 5th*
> ...


 
GREAT BALLS OF FIRE!!!  Girl, your hair not only has grown, look how thick it's gotten.  Congratulations....keep up the great work!


----------



## berry87 (Jul 7, 2008)

Wow!  Great Progress Ladies!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh my goodness....your hair has grown and has gotten alot thicker!!!

Originally Posted by *dontspeakdefeat* 

 
_I have new pictures. 

I hate layers though. They are so hard to grow out!!

May 13 to July 7th about 7 weeks



_


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 7, 2008)

january noir said:


> They are going to be MMMADDDD as hornets when they find out that's a _*small price*_ to pay for amazing condition and length.


I know, right!?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 7, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh my goodness....your hair has grown and has gotten alot thicker!!!
> 
> Originally Posted by *dontspeakdefeat*
> 
> ...


Thanks. I hope that it retains the thickness. That will help me stay away from the scissors for sure!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 7, 2008)

DSD, you killing me with your pics.    

Goin gurl!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 7, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> DSD, you killing me with your pics.
> 
> Goin gurl!


Have you jumped on the bandwagon yet?!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 7, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Have you jumped on the bandwagon yet?!!



Hell yeah!  

MT all the way.   It will be a full week on Wednesday.    Hubby is tired of me adding products under the cabinet. 

I waiting to see the results when I take down my weave in a few weeks.

Hope to catch up with you one day!


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

So it has been about 25 days, ladies and I see some progress with MT. My edges are growing in slowly but I'm very pleased!


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 8, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> So it has been about 25 days, ladies and I see some progress with MT. My edges are growing in slowly but I'm very pleased!


 

Now if THAT doesn't prove it nothing will...

That's remarkable progress.  


What is your reggie?????


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

ShiShiPooPoo said:


> Now if THAT doesn't prove it nothing will...
> 
> That's remarkable progress.
> 
> ...



Thanks ShiShi!!

I use garlic poo/CON poo, followed by a moisturizing dc 2x a week. I apply NTM and then place MT on my scalp only every night. I then seal with EVOO and castor oil.


----------



## january noir (Jul 8, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> So it has been about 25 days, ladies and I see some progress with MT. My edges are growing in slowly but I'm very pleased!


 
WOW!  Sis!!!  Nice Growing!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 8, 2008)

Wow, DSD and Caribgirl! Those are amazing results! I hope to have that kind of success with MT. Keep up the good work.

((Reaching for my bottle of MT now))


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 8, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> So it has been about 25 days, ladies and I see some progress with MT. My edges are growing in slowly but I'm very pleased!



Simply amazing! :wow: 

If I hadn't just finished mega'sagging, I would certainly be grabbing my bottle _*right now!*_


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

january noir said:


> WOW!  Sis!!!  Nice Growing!


Thanks, sis! Learning from you!!



Platinum said:


> Wow, DSD and Caribgirl! Those are amazing results! I hope to have that kind of success with MT. Keep up the good work.
> 
> ((Reaching for my bottle of MT now))



Thanks! You will do very well and I can't wait to see your progress!


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 8, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Simply amazing! :wow:
> 
> If I hadn't just finished mega'sagging, I would certainly be grabbing my bottle _*right now!*_



Thanks, that's how I always feel when someone posts their mt/oct updates!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 8, 2008)

Caribgirl! That's AMAZING growth! Wow!

My order went thru and I hope I get it soon.  
Aren't you ladies scared you'll rinse it out and accidentally getting it on your face and growing a mustache? LOL j/k


----------



## Extremus (Jul 9, 2008)

wooooowwww! 

very nice progress! 



caribgirl said:


> So it has been about 25 days, ladies and I see some progress with MT. My edges are growing in slowly but I'm very pleased!


----------



## Luvableboo (Jul 9, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Caribgirl! That's AMAZING growth! Wow!
> 
> My order went thru and I hope I get it soon.
> Aren't you ladies scared you'll rinse it out and accidentally getting it on your face and growing a mustache? LOL j/k




Hey that is what wax is for!!!! I am more afraid of my eyebrows than anything.


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

BostonMaria said:


> Caribgirl! That's AMAZING growth! Wow!
> 
> My order went thru and I hope I get it soon.
> Aren't you ladies scared you'll rinse it out and accidentally getting it on your face and growing a mustache? LOL j/k



-Thanks, girl!! Can't wait to see your progress- with or without the 'stache !!



E_Williams20 said:


> wooooowwww!
> 
> very nice progress!



Thanks, E! Always love to see your progress updates !!!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 9, 2008)

It's nice to see all of you ladies having such great results.

Cheekqueen - Nice progress, you hair is looking great.

DSD - Your hair is getting longer & thicker.

Caribgirl - Wow, look at your hair almost reaching brastrap.



*Well Done Ladies*​


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 9, 2008)

These pictures are so amazing.  I have all the stuff I need and these pictures really encourage me to get my stuff out everynight and get cracking. I can't wait to post my pictures.  I am getting great results as well.   finally a product that is for real that really works and you can see the results. Its a keeper.


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 9, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> I love this stuff. i won't be puting it down until I get to my goal!


Me too.  I am in it to win it.  let me stop with these boring lines.  Its really working. I can really see the changes in everyone hair in such a short time, the weird part is most of us brought this stuff like over a year ago and probably ended up shelving it. Now we find out we had gold hiding in our bins after all.  I was just talking about that last night to my sister. she was asking why was I putting the MT on my scalp and massaging it in.  I said because it makes my hair really strong.  She already has long hair and so she would think I was nuts. Plus I am not ready to share with anyone yet I will to someone I think would actually benefit and actually use it.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 9, 2008)

caribgirl, your hair looks amazing!!!  That's it, I'm off the fence and will be (unofficially) joining the challenge as well!  Let's hope I get good results as well.  

Question --- are people using the CELL rebuilder or COAT rebuilder.  Before anyone suggests the search button, I did try looking but it's hard sifting through the hundreds of pages and my order is pending.  But I wanted to double check before I confirmed.  Thanks a lot!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW....WEEEEEEEE!!!!  Girl, your hair has grown alot...keep up the great work, caribgirl!!!



caribgirl said:


> So it has been about 25 days, ladies and I see some progress with MT. My edges are growing in slowly but I'm very pleased!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm using the Cell Rebuilder



LaPetiteCoquette said:


> caribgirl, your hair looks amazing!!! That's it, I'm off the fence and will be (unofficially) joining the challenge as well! Let's hope I get good results as well.
> 
> Question --- are people using the CELL rebuilder or COAT rebuilder. Before anyone suggests the search button, I did try looking but it's hard sifting through the hundreds of pages and my order is pending. But I wanted to double check before I confirmed. Thanks a lot!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I'm using the Cell Rebuilder



But you're using OCT, not MT, right?  I think most ppl using Megatek are using the COAT but I want to make sure before I place my order.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> But you're using OCT, not MT, right? I think most ppl using Megatek are using the COAT but I want to make sure before I place my order.


 
I use OCT and MT...I alternate them every other day (ie: I will use OCT on Monday night, and then on Wednesday, use MT)  Mostly everyone is using the Cell Rebuilder, not the Coat


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I use OCT and MT...I alternate them every other day (ie: I will use OCT on Monday night, and then on Wednesday, use MT)  Mostly everyone is using the Cell Rebuilder, not the Coat


 How can you tell? The bottle with the blue writing says Coat. 

Can those using MT  Cell Rebuilder post a picture of the bottle, please?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> How can you tell? The bottle with the blue writing says Coat.
> 
> Can those using MT Cell Rebuilder post a picture of the bottle, please?


 
Here's the cell rebuilder:















Here's the coat rebuilder:


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here's the cell rebuilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Thank you I was gonna be like dang 2 weeks down the drain.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

Bint Yusef said:


> Thank you I was gonna be like dang 2 weeks down the drain.


 
You are welcome, sis.  Listen...how has it been going for the last 2 weeks using it?  Do you feel a difference in your hair at all...?  Not necessarily length...but the feel, thickness, etc.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I use OCT and MT...I alternate them every other day (ie: I will use OCT on Monday night, and then on Wednesday, use MT)  Mostly everyone is using the Cell Rebuilder, not the Coat



Oh great, thanks Nice & Wavy.  I will place my order now.  Gracias!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Oh great, thanks Nice & Wavy. I will place my order now. Gracias!


 
You're welcome LaPetiteCoquette!


----------



## PinkPebbles (Jul 9, 2008)

Caribgirl - Absolutely Amazing...you have definitely motivated me to step it up!





caribgirl said:


> So it has been about 25 days, ladies and I see some progress with MT. My edges are growing in slowly but I'm very pleased!


----------



## CurliDiva (Jul 9, 2008)

WOW, everyone is getting so great results from these products!

This is only my 2nd week using Mega Tek Cell rebuider, but I can feel major growth already.  I'm so excited!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone!!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Jul 9, 2008)

Never have I seen so many ladies with such awesome progress. This stuff is da "TRUTH"


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Never have I seen so many ladies with such awesome progress. This stuff is da "TRUTH"


 
You don't lie girl...it surely is and I'm glad to be apart of it....


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 9, 2008)

dontspeakdefeat said:


> Never have I seen so many ladies with such awesome progress. This stuff is da "TRUTH"



That's what I always said.  I've been a lurker for many years, so even though I'm a newbie I know the deal.  I've NEVER seen such widespread success for any growth aid.  That's the truth!


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jul 9, 2008)

Honestly, my blue bottle says COAT rebuilder, and I've been using it faithfully since I got it and my NG is totally out of control and NOT co-operating with me and my stretch.  At ALL....  My bottle is black w/ blue letters, it says Equine Coat Rebuilder and instructs to use on the horses mane and tail as well as any bald patches.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 9, 2008)

And I think my bottle _just_ says Rebuilder - and has a blue box with 'Coat' in it and another blue box with 'Hoof' in it on the bottle. 

Eqyss has changed their labels more times than any one company should, I swear!!!  

I think that sticking with the blue writing _*might*_ be your best bet....


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 9, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> And I think my bottle _just_ says Rebuilder - and has a blue box with 'Coat' in it and another blue box with 'Hoof' in it on the bottle.
> 
> Eqyss has changed their labels more times than any one company should, I swear!!!
> 
> I think that sticking with the blue writing _*might*_ be your best bet....


 That is exactly what mine says. I bought it from one of the links in the main post so I am sure its the right one now.



Nice & Wavy said:


> You are welcome, sis.  Listen...how has it been going for the last 2 weeks using it?  Do you feel a difference in your hair at all...?  Not necessarily length...but the feel, thickness, etc.


 I honestly cant tell. Im going to figure out a good system for measure this weekend. I think the dye option might be the best and then take pics.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 9, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> And I think my bottle _just_ says Rebuilder - and has a blue box with 'Coat' in it and another blue box with 'Hoof' in it on the bottle.
> 
> Eqyss has changed their labels more times than any one company should, I swear!!!
> 
> I think that sticking with the blue writing _*might*_ be your best bet....



This is what I'm going to do.  This woman from Eqyss is e-arguing with me that they're the same thing.  So I finally told her to just send me the blue bottle -- whatever it is.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

foxieroxienyc said:


> Honestly, my blue bottle says COAT rebuilder, and I've been using it faithfully since I got it and my NG is totally out of control and NOT co-operating with me and my stretch. At ALL.... My bottle is black w/ blue letters, it says Equine Coat Rebuilder and instructs to use on the horses mane and tail as well as any bald patches.


 
That's interesting.  I got the pictures of the bottles directly from the Equiss site..hmmm.

Oh, well...I guess you can't go wrong with whatever you use with them, right?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> And I think my bottle _just_ says Rebuilder - and has a blue box with 'Coat' in it and another blue box with 'Hoof' in it on the bottle.
> 
> Eqyss has changed their labels more times than any one company should, I swear!!!
> 
> ...


 
Wow...aint that the truth.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> This is what I'm going to do. This woman from Eqyss is e-arguing with me that they're the same thing. So I finally told her to just send me the blue bottle -- whatever it is.


 
Oh, well...it must be the same!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

> I honestly cant tell. Im going to figure out a good system for measure this weekend. I think the dye option might be the best and then take pics.


[/QUOTE]

Ok...I understand!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 9, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Oh, well...it must be the same!



Yeah from what I gather the blue one is the equine version and the purple one is the pet version.  The blue one for some label's it says "cell" and for others it does not.  But I like JustKiya's advice, just go for the blue bottle.  

The lady at Eqyss prob. hates me b/c she had originally packed the purple and I made her repack the blue one for me.  Oh well, I guess I'm paying my money so I need to be specific with what I want, right?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 9, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Yeah from what I gather the blue one is the equine version and the purple one is the pet version.  The blue one for some label's it says "cell" and for others it does not.  But I like JustKiya's advice, just go for the blue bottle.
> 
> The lady at Eqyss prob. hates me b/c she had originally packed the purple and I made her repack the blue one for me.  Oh well, *I guess I'm paying my money so I need to be specific with what I want, right?*



  

Girl, that's my theme song.  All day, erry day!  If I'm giving you my money, I'm getting what I want for it, not what you think I want - why the _deuces_ would I spend money for something I _*don't*_ want??


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 9, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Girl, that's my theme song.  All day, erry day!  If I'm giving you my money, I'm getting what I want for it, not what you think I want - why the _deuces_ would I spend money for something I _*don't*_ want??



Right!!  Homegirl was e-arguing with me b/c she didn't want to repack it   Oh well ... I mean it may be the same, but I def. want to try what most of you have been using.  

Thanks Nice & Wavy and JustKiya for the clarification!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Yeah from what I gather the blue one is the equine version and the purple one is the pet version. The blue one for some label's it says "cell" and for others it does not. But I like JustKiya's advice, just go for the blue bottle.
> 
> The lady at Eqyss prob. hates me b/c she had originally packed the purple and I made her repack the blue one for me. Oh well, I guess I'm paying my money so I need to be specific with what I want, right?


 
Ok...I have the blue one


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 9, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> Right!! Homegirl was e-arguing with me b/c she didn't want to repack it  Oh well ... I mean it may be the same, but I def. want to try what most of you have been using.
> 
> Thanks Nice & Wavy and JustKiya for the clarification!


 
You did the right thing....

You are welcome...anytime!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 9, 2008)

january noir said:


> WOW! Sis!!! Nice Growing!


 

Wow thicker and longer I see, I'm impressed CG. Keep it up honey.


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 9, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Caribgirl - Wow, look at your hair almost reaching brastrap.



I'm so excited!!!! Thanks, Jet!!


LaPetiteCoquette said:


> caribgirl, your hair looks amazing!!!  That's it, I'm off the fence and will be (unofficially) joining the challenge as well!  Let's hope I get good results as well.
> 
> Question --- are people using the CELL rebuilder or COAT rebuilder.  Before anyone suggests the search button, I did try looking but it's hard sifting through the hundreds of pages and my order is pending.  But I wanted to double check before I confirmed.  Thanks a lot!



Thanks LaPetite!! Join the challenge and the lovely ladies there and myself will help you all the way !!!

I sent u a pm as well!


Nice & Wavy said:


> WOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW....WEEEEEEEE!!!!  Girl, your hair has grown alot...keep up the great work, caribgirl!!!



Girl, I'm trying to be like you!!! 



PinkPebbles said:


> Caribgirl - Absolutely Amazing...you have definitely motivated me to step it up!



Aww, thanks Pink!!!! Please step it up!!! 



Aggie said:


> Wow thicker and longer I see, I'm impressed CG. Keep it up honey.



Thanks very much, Aggie!!


----------



## LuyshuZ (Jul 10, 2008)

Purple?? Blue?? erplexed I have the Black 1 is that the same-ish?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 10, 2008)

LuyshuZ said:


> Purple?? Blue?? erplexed I have the Black 1 is that the same-ish?



The writing on your bottle is black? Is the background pink? That might be the Rejuvenator.....


----------



## LuyshuZ (Jul 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> The writing on your bottle is black? Is the background pink? That might be the Rejuvenator.....


 

Sry I was throwing myself off this is my bottle. Is this the one everyone has?


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 10, 2008)

LuyshuZ said:


> Sry I was throwing myself off this is my bottle. Is this the one everyone has?



Hey! Finally! Someone with the same bottle as me!  Yeah, that's the one I have - where did you order from?


----------



## yodie (Jul 10, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Hey! Finally! Someone with the same bottle as me!  Yeah, that's the one I have - where did you order from?


 
I have this one too.


----------



## january noir (Jul 10, 2008)

yodie said:


> I have this one too.


 
Yep, same as mine.


----------



## Aggie (Jul 10, 2008)

LuyshuZ said:


> Sry I was throwing myself off this is my bottle. Is this the one everyone has?


 
Now that's the same bottle I have too. You are on the right track sweetie.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 10, 2008)

That's the same bottle I have too....


----------



## iasade (Jul 10, 2008)

The pic that shows 3.5 from nape is from june30th. The pic showing 4 inches from nape was taken tonight. I am using MT so it seems I got right at a 1/2 inch in 2 weeks, if I am measuring correctly.  I hope.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 11, 2008)

iasade said:


> The pic that shows 3.5 from nape is from june30th. The pic showing 4 inches from nape was taken tonight. I am using MT so it seems I got right at a 1/2 inch in 2 weeks, if I am measuring correctly. I hope.


 
That's just what it looks like

Keep it up, girlie!!!


----------



## nodisrespect (Jul 11, 2008)

i saw in the megatek challenge thread on another hair board that most people are using the coat rebuilder...


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 11, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> i saw in the megatek challenge thread on another hair board that most people are using the coat rebuilder...


 
They are using the one made for pets...I'm not to sure what the difference is.  I think there is some difference though


----------



## nodisrespect (Jul 11, 2008)

why though... lol... when they could just as easily use the human one? especially since thats what everyone over here is using


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 11, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> why though... lol... when they could just as easily use the human one? especially since thats what everyone over here is using


 
I dunno....good question.  Are you a member there?  Can you ask why..now I'm curious


----------



## foxieroxienyc (Jul 11, 2008)

Yep, I have the one posted here too.  Its really NO JOKE serious stuff, lol.  And safe for human use.  Love my MT!


----------



## nodisrespect (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I dunno....good question.  Are you a member there?  Can you ask why..now I'm curious



youre a member there... youre posting in the thread. go ahead and ask. im not saying anything 

roxie: you're using the coat rebuilder?


----------



## Anew (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Here's the cell rebuilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I think I may have the wrong stuff. my bottle doesn't specify coat or cell rrebuilder, it just says mega tek equine rebuilder thicker fuller longer manes & tails. maybe that's why I don't feel tingles


----------



## KnottyGurl (Jul 11, 2008)

I just talked to Marvin at Eqyss. He said that the old name was "Cell Rebuilder". The new name is just says "Rebuilder" or, to be more specific, if you're buying the horse product "Coat Rebuilder". "Equine Rebuilder" is old but good too. Basically though, it's all the same. I think they're just trying to find the best label to use. Confusing as it is. So the only difference is in labeling and the fact that the product you're getting is probably fresher if it has the new label on it. I have the "Rebuilder" bottles too, so we're good ma.



Anew said:


> I think I may have the wrong stuff. my bottle doesn't specify coat or cell rrebuilder, it just says mega tek equine rebuilder thicker fuller longer manes & tails. maybe that's why I don't feel tingles


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 11, 2008)

Anew said:


> I think I may have the wrong stuff. my bottle doesn't specify coat or cell rrebuilder, it just says *mega tek equine rebuilder thicker fuller longer manes & tails.* maybe that's why I don't feel tingles



I have the same bottle as you do - I really do think it's all the same stuff, they just switch up on labels.....


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 11, 2008)

My bottle of MT came in the mail the other day and i plan on using it today but i'm too lazy to do the length check pics.

That means i gotta flat iron my hair really quick to do a 'before' shot and then i'd wash and rollerset and apply MT starting today.

I don't even like flat ironing...where's my camera....

and *GEECHY*, your siggie...LOL You stupid! I'm mad the horse actually has some bangs.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 11, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I have the same bottle as you do - I really do think it's all the same stuff, they just switch up on labels.....



That's what the lady at Eqyss told me.  It's the same exact thing, they just market it to different segments of the buying public.  That said, I still wanted the one with the blue label.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 11, 2008)

LaPetiteCoquette said:


> That's what the lady at Eqyss told me.  It's the same exact thing, they just market it to different segments of the buying public.  That said, I still wanted the one with the blue label.



 That's the lady you made repack your box, right?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 11, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> youre a member there... youre posting in the thread. go ahead and ask. im not saying anything
> 
> roxie: you're using the coat rebuilder?



I am?  What forum are you talking about?  You can pm me if you want to because I'm not sure..thanks.


----------



## nodisrespect (Jul 11, 2008)

Anew said:


> I think I may have the wrong stuff. my bottle doesn't specify coat or cell rrebuilder, it just says mega tek equine rebuilder thicker fuller longer manes & tails. maybe that's why I don't feel tingles



this is the one i have, my scalp feels hot like its simmering when i use it


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 11, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Tha
> 
> I use garlic poo/CON poo, followed by a moisturizing dc 2x a week. I apply NTM and then place MT on my scalp only every night. I then seal with EVOO and castor oil.


Caribgirl, that is some fantastic results I been using mine.  But I had to stop and order some more just in case.  That is a lot of growth.  Congrats on that one.  I can't wait till I get some mad growth like that.


----------



## Anew (Jul 11, 2008)

okay thanks for the replies ladies. I was gonna say oh well because whatever I have is workingjust the same, lol


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 11, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That's the lady you made repack your box, right?



  Yeah, her ...


----------



## BonnieB (Jul 11, 2008)

Im so excited to read such great reviews that i just placed an order!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 11, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> this is the one i have, my scalp feels hot like its simmering when i use it



Why don't I feel anything?    I mixed with oils and SAA.   I want to feel something so at least I know it's working.  

Guess I won't know until I take down weave.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 11, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Why don't I feel anything?    I mixed with oils and SAA.   I want to feel something so at least I know it's working.
> 
> Guess I won't know until I take down weave.



Sometimes I feel something, and sometimes I don't - I think the best indicator of it working is the additional growth, ya know?


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 11, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Why don't I feel anything? I mixed with oils and SAA. I want to feel something so at least I know it's working.
> 
> Guess I won't know until I take down weave.


 
I don't mix mine with anything and I still don't feel anything.  In the beginning, I used to feel little crawlies on my head..that was weird...but, that doesn't happen anymore.  

Why don't you try a change.  Just use the oil on your scalp and the MT/OCT whatever you're using, and then see if you see a change.... you might have to tweek the way you are using it until you get it just right.  Some of us are having success not using anything in the product and others are get great results mixing...it's all up to you.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 11, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> Im so excited to read such great reviews that i just placed an order!


 
Oh great...I'm excited for you, Angeshrty!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 11, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> I don't mix mine with anything and I still don't feel anything.  In the beginning, I used to feel little crawlies on my head..that was weird...but, that doesn't happen anymore.
> 
> Why don't you try a change.  Just use the oil on your scalp and the MT/OCT whatever you're using, and then see if you see a change.... you might have to tweek the way you are using it until you get it just right.  Some of us are having success not using anything in the product and others are get great results mixing...it's all up to you.



Will try that


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 12, 2008)

*subscribing*


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 12, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Will try that


 
Great.  Let me know if you see some changes!


----------



## nodisrespect (Jul 12, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Why don't I feel anything?    I mixed with oils and SAA.   I want to feel something so at least I know it's working.
> 
> Guess I won't know until I take down weave.



i didnt mix mine with anything. i bet that feeling will go away soon tho, the simmering feeling at least. when i put it on today it wasnt as noticeable.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 12, 2008)

I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.

BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.

Thanks


Attached Thumbnails


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


 
OH MY GOSH! YOU WIN THE PRIZE!!!! I am SO glad i ordered my MT. You ARE an inspiration. 

In nearly 30 days that is a HUGE miraculous difference.

PLEASE give your reggie. How you applied it, how often, etc.

ETA: Wait, you said a week and a half AFTER you started MT. NO way!!


----------



## soonergirl (Jul 12, 2008)

u grow rhapsdy!!!! great progress!!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 12, 2008)

MizzBrown said:


> OH MY GOSH! YOU WIN THE PRIZE!!!! I am SO glad i ordered my MT. You ARE an inspiration.
> 
> In nearly 30 days that is a HUGE miraculous difference.
> 
> ...


 
Hey, Mizz brown, thank you for the compliment. My hair had been growing in that month, but after the MT it was changing, literally, daily. At first I thought I was imagining it & yesterday I finally got brave enough to take the pics & then compare with the pic I had taken last month & I HAD to post.

Ok, please forgive my mix because I am a true mixologist. My DH always says I put so much stuff in there that when I am asked , I am not going to know how to give folks the recipe. I cook the same way.

OK - my mix:

I use Lady Aggie's recipe (except I use my MN mix instead of hers & I didn't have the JBCO so I used regular CO). I also added JustKiya's idea (vit e oil, honeyquat, & SAA & then I added a few ounces of the MoeGro oil recipe I found on the recipe board (I had it already made up so decided to throw it in).

I know, keep it simple, keep it simple. LOL I do believe, however, that no matter the mix, OCT & MT will work. I have seen the proof with others.

I apply to entire scalp every morning. At night, I apply to the balding areas (temple, & edges). I do this twice a day because on other hair growth products most instructions say to apply twice a day - so I just decided to do that).

I also CW 3- 5 times a week, pre pooing overnight with amla and/or Vatika oil. I CW 2x per week with Lady Aggie's CW recipe & the other days with a cheapie conditioner. I DC twice a week, once overnight & once with heat (usually under the steamer) - yeah - I am a true PJ, I bought a steamer. I also baggy every night. I moisturize twice a day with some concoction I am experimenting with.

I do all this because when I lost my hair in March, I was so ashamed & felt so bad. I decided to get proactive when my hair dresser said she had no clue as to what to do. (I have had some medical issues that cause my hair to come out & the texture to change). So I got proactive (actually - obsessive is more accurate), started researching, found LHCF, tried every challenge (unofficially), bought tons of products, tried recipes, etc. - I was/am on a mission. So....here I am

Sorry it took so long, but that's my story.

Thanks, again


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Hey, Mizz brown, thank you for the compliment. My hair had been growing in that month, but after the MT it was changing, literally, daily. At first I thought I was imagining it & yesterday I finally got brave enough to take the pics & then compare with the pic I had taken last month & I HAD to post.
> 
> Ok, please forgive my mix because I am a true mixologist. My DH always says I put so much stuff in there that when I am asked , I am not going to know how to give folks the recipe. I cook the same way.
> 
> ...


 
THANK YOU! I had Just sent you a PM but just ignore it. I got all the info right here!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...




Once again rhapsdyblu, I'm in awe, shock, and amazement!!!! Beautiful, amazing, stunning growth!! I _really_ can't wait to try my boosted MT now!!!!! 

   

You are a _*shining*_ example of the amazing results reading, lurking and learning and _*self-education*_ can provide!!!!


----------



## MiWay (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


 


OMG!!!  You have made WONDERFUL progress!  Congratulations!!!


----------



## Cowgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

Your story has even made me come out of lurk mode.......just to say Congratulations on your hair success.  Keep the faith. 



rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ediese (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


 

WOW!! You have made tremendous progress. I am so happy for you.


----------



## sareca (Jul 12, 2008)

*:wow: rhapsdyblu, congratulation!  *

*You're my hero!  So many people never succeed because they let other people talk them out even trying. *


----------



## ShiShiPooPoo (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


 


  looking good!

I mean I am truly amazed at how good your hair looks within a month.

I am soooo glad you posted your pics...you are an inspiration to so many people who may have lost hope over their situation.

I am looking forward to getting growth like you with my MT!


----------



## Keshieshimmer (Jul 12, 2008)

Wow! just wow! Congrats!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2008)

Rhapsdy, that is amazing! That's some awesome growth! Keep up the good work!


----------



## girlyprincess23 (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


 

WOOOOWWWW!!!!!!!!! that is more than awesome...you go head!!


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...





Oh MY RB,
You are giving so many ladies hope that they CAN regrow troubled areas and that they have MT as an OPTION!!!!! You are gaining growth and self-confidence and I say that any product that can do this for anyone is indeed worth trying!!!!!!!!! I have read your reggie with this product and I applaud you for doing your research and adapting the application to suit your needs!!!

Congrats, sis!!!!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 12, 2008)

sareca said:


> *:wow: rhapsdyblu, congratulation!  *
> 
> *You're my hero! So many people never succeed because they let other people talk them out even trying. *


 
I so agree with you, sareca


----------



## Platinum (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


 

((Reaching for my bottle of MT now )) Rhapsdyblu, I just had to look at the pics again. I'm so happy for you!


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 12, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...




Inspirational and I am so happy for you!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 13, 2008)

Ladies, thank you all for your words of love and encouragement. I was so scared to put these pix out. But now I am feeling so blessed by having done so. Your responses have me in tears. And to know I help to give hope to those who have similar issues as mine just makes me cry.

I am so glad I came out of lurkdom.

So, Ladies, let's keep up the good work and thanks to each and every one of you. I have stalked so many of you guys' fotki's & read and learned and was encouraged. So you have been helping me long before you knew it.
You are my sisters, my heros, my friends.


----------



## yodie (Jul 13, 2008)

Rhapsdyblu,

I am soooo happy for you. Your hair filled in nicely. You go girl!!

I know how elated you must feel. I haven't had hair in my nape area for years. For years, I couldn't wear my hair up because I had kucks in the back and I was too ashamed. NOT ANYMORE! MN was a great starter and now OCT/MT has brought it all home. I can wear my hair up without being ashamed.

I'm celebrating with you.



rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 13, 2008)

Hi girls,

As you know, I currently have a sewn in and its kinda hard to see if I'm getting growth with MT.   The only way to see if I'm getting growth or not with MT is my nape area and side burns.   Well, I've been rubbing MT in nape area at night followed by Hydratherma's Natural Daily Growth Lotion.   In the morning, I only use Surge and Hydratherma Natural Daily Growth Lotion.    

So, over the last couple of days I've been playing with the hair in my nape area b/c I discovered this weird piece of hair that came out of no where.   See pic below.  

Tell me if my eyes are deceiving me, did my hair grow a .5 in ten days?   I want to know so I can make sure I'm recognizing growth accurately.   

I did notice that my hair got a little thicker.  Now, I've been doing the Surge and Hydrotherma growth lotion regimen for a month before starting MT.   But this weird peak did not appear until after I added MT to the regimen.  

What do you think? Is this growth real?  Please be honest. 

[url=http://www.pikistrips.com/clicked/25719692]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Bint Yusef (Jul 13, 2008)

I think you have definitely seen some growth it looks like that part has filled in too.  Congrats.


----------



## kgard7777 (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow jamaicalovely that is awesome and no your eyes are not deceiving you thats GROWTH!!!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 13, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> As you know, I currently have a sewn in and its kinda hard to see if I'm getting growth with MT. The only way to see if I'm getting growth or not with MT is my nape area and side burns. Well, I've been rubbing MT in nape area at night followed by Hydratherma's Natural Daily Growth Lotion. In the morning, I only use Surge and Hydratherma Natural Daily Growth Lotion.
> 
> ...


 
WOW JL, are you kidding me? Even Stevie Wonder can see that your hair has not only grown longer, but thickened up as well. Girl I know you can't wait to take down that sew in, huh? I know I can't wait to see your full progress. Keep us posted honey.


----------



## **Glamourlicious** (Jul 13, 2008)

Pics are really inspiring....


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 13, 2008)

Aggie said:


> WOW JL, are you kidding me? Even Stevie Wonder can see that your hair has not only grown longer, but thickened up as well. Girl I know you can't wait to take down that sew in, huh? I know I can't wait to see your full progress. Keep us posted honey.



ITA!!!!! :wow: :wow: :wow: Girl, that is definitely growth AND thickness you've picked up there!


----------



## jrae (Jul 13, 2008)

JamaicaLovely, very inspiring!  Good growing!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks, Ladies. 

My DH is true picture critic and he said yes.   I still didn't believe him.   What's bothering me is the time frame.    I just can't imagine getting that much growth in 10 days, or to make it simple...a week.

Ya'll know I was wining a few days ago...(in a whiny voice) "I'm not feeling the itchies or tenderness." 

Yes, I can't wait to take down my weave.   I have to take down this week - two weeks early.   But I'm putting right back up that day.   I've expressed in other threads that I'm really loving my Indique curly weave. (hair in avi)  Can't let it go. 

I'll keep you guys posted.


----------



## SelfStyled (Jul 13, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> As you know, I currently have a sewn in and its kinda hard to see if I'm getting growth with MT. The only way to see if I'm getting growth or not with MT is my nape area and side burns. Well, I've been rubbing MT in nape area at night followed by Hydratherma's Natural Daily Growth Lotion. In the morning, I only use Surge and Hydratherma Natural Daily Growth Lotion.
> 
> ...


 
It looks like it has grown and it looks thicker.  I love seeing people's progress on the aides.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 13, 2008)

This is really amazing. Yes! it definitely grew. 



jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> As you know, I currently have a sewn in and its kinda hard to see if I'm getting growth with MT. The only way to see if I'm getting growth or not with MT is my nape area and side burns. Well, I've been rubbing MT in nape area at night followed by Hydratherma's Natural Daily Growth Lotion. In the morning, I only use Surge and Hydratherma Natural Daily Growth Lotion.
> 
> ...


----------



## senimoni (Jul 13, 2008)

JL,

At first I thought your part was different which explained the length (b/c its so obviously longer ) but then I remembered you are in a weave, no doubt about lady....thats serious growth.  So exciting to see esp in the little time you used it.  :runs off to megatek:


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 13, 2008)

And looking at it again (was checking out your part) it looks like the part has filled in some, too!!! And since it looks like you already had NG in the first picture -   - fabulous growth!


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 13, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> As you know, I currently have a sewn in and its kinda hard to see if I'm getting growth with MT.   The only way to see if I'm getting growth or not with MT is my nape area and side burns.   Well, I've been rubbing MT in nape area at night followed by Hydratherma's Natural Daily Growth Lotion.   In the morning, I only use Surge and Hydratherma Natural Daily Growth Lotion.
> 
> ...



Have Mercy!!! This is yet another testament that growth aides do work!!!

JL!!! There can be NO doubt that your nape has grown and gotten thicker!!!!!! I mean, I see your track in the same position in both picturse- even the hair under your track has thickened!!!!

I am so excited for you!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 13, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Have Mercy!!! This is yet another testament that growth aides do work!!!
> 
> JL!!! There can be NO doubt that your nape has grown and gotten thicker!!!!!! I mean, I see your track in the same position in both picturse- even the hair under your track has thickened!!!!
> 
> I am so excited for you!!!!!!! CONGRATS!!!!!


 
Oh wow, Carib I didn't even notice the hair under the track.

My concern was that maybe some hair came out from under the track and gave me the illusion that the hair grew.

But, I guess that's not the case.  

Thanks for the support, ladies.


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 13, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Oh wow, Carib I didn't even notice the hair under the track.
> 
> My concern was that maybe some hair came out from under the track and gave me the illusion that the hair grew.
> 
> ...



Looks great!! Congrats.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 13, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Thanks, Ladies.
> 
> My DH is true picture critic and he said yes. I still didn't believe him. What's bothering me is the time frame. I just can't imagine getting that much growth in 10 days, or to make it simple...a week.
> 
> ...


 

First, let me say that your hair is definitely longer and thicker and your eyes are *NOT* deceiving you.

Secondly, I know just how you feel. I still stare at my pix and cannot believe it's been 2 weeks. So I know why you are asking and needing reassurance. But my dear, the proof is there.

Gurl.... when you take that weave down - slang that hair.

Yeah!!!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 13, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> And looking at it again (was checking out your part) it looks like the part has filled in some, too!!! And since it looks like you already had NG in the first picture -   - fabulous growth!


 
You're right, JK, the part has filled in.  WOW!


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow, good growth Jamaicalovely!


----------



## shorthairdiva09 (Jul 14, 2008)

sunshinebeautiful said:


> Wow, good growth Jamaicalovely!



i agree i have my back shaved and i hope it can grow back cause the lady tahat shaved my hair botched it really bad and hasnt grown back since i was in 6 grade.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 14, 2008)

London Diva,

Your results are so motivating. I can not wait to try the Mega-TeK Rejuvenator. I have beenm using MN and getting great results but my mixture is running low so i definitely am off to make my purchase.

Thanks ladies for all the update pics. 



LondonDiva said:


> *I posted this same post in the OCT sticky thread also.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Platinum (Jul 14, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> As you know, I currently have a sewn in and its kinda hard to see if I'm getting growth with MT. The only way to see if I'm getting growth or not with MT is my nape area and side burns. Well, I've been rubbing MT in nape area at night followed by Hydratherma's Natural Daily Growth Lotion. In the morning, I only use Surge and Hydratherma Natural Daily Growth Lotion.
> 
> ...


 

Wow, JL that's amazing growth! *Reaching for my MT now*


----------



## prettykinks (Jul 14, 2008)

That is awesome JL! Great progress!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 14, 2008)

Quote:
 	 	 		 			 				 					Originally Posted by *jamaicalovely* 

 
_Hi girls,

As you know, I currently have a sewn in and its kinda hard to see if I'm getting growth with MT. The only way to see if I'm getting growth or not with MT is my nape area and side burns. Well, I've been rubbing MT in nape area at night followed by Hydratherma's Natural Daily Growth Lotion. In the morning, I only use Surge and Hydratherma Natural Daily Growth Lotion. 

So, over the last couple of days I've been playing with the hair in my nape area b/c I discovered this weird piece of hair that came out of no where. See pic below. 

Tell me if my eyes are deceiving me, did my hair grow a .5 in ten days? I want to know so I can make sure I'm recognizing growth accurately. 

I did notice that my hair got a little thicker. Now, I've been doing the Surge and Hydrotherma growth lotion regimen for a month before starting MT. But this weird peak did not appear until after I added MT to the regimen. 

What do you think? Is this growth real?  Please be honest. 





Awesome growth, JamaicaLovely!  WOW
_


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

OK...I hope I did this right, but the pic in my siggy (hope it's there) are my senegalese twist.  I just got them done on Friday, 7/11.  Used my MT as soon as I got home.  They are somewhat loose already, and trust me, they were put in rather tight.  I diluted mines with water, and use the color applicator bottle, however, I don't feel the "tingles" yet.


----------



## SW2011 (Jul 14, 2008)

ThatJerseyGirl said:


> OK...I hope I did this right, but the pic in my siggy (hope it's there) are my senegalese twist.  I just got them done on Friday, 7/11.  Used my MT as soon as I got home.  They are somewhat loose already, and trust me, they were put in rather tight.  I diluted mines with water, and use the color applicator bottle, however, I don't feel the "tingles" yet.



I don't see a picture.


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm having some technical difficulties.....


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

I applied the pics, but a box with a red "x"shows up....lemme try this again


----------



## ThatJerseyGirl (Jul 14, 2008)

Think I got it this time....had to call in some 'outside' help.  But these were done on July 11.  Just waiting to see what happens next with growth...will post pics as they become available....


----------



## PanamasOwn (Jul 14, 2008)

GABeauty said:


> I don't see a picture.


 

Ok your hair is H-O-T... look at the thickness, see this is the type of thing that makes me wanna bonelax. I kinda miss my straight hair.


----------



## MizzBrown (Jul 15, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


>


 
LD, My sister asked why she wanted me to take a pic of my hair in my new length progress shirt, so i told her why and then showed her this thread.

She said some ooohhs and awwws, and then we scrolled down to your pics and her response: SHUT YO MOUTH! 

Then she demanded that i give her a scoop of my MT and demanded that I get online and buy her some ASAP and all but cursed me out from holding back this kind of information from her.

Gotta love the progress pics! You turned her out!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 17, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

I was so excited when i placed my order for my Mega-Tek only to find out its on back order (jefferspets.com).mmmm mmm ..I wonder why.. LOL. Well i found another site where it cost 24.95 with free shipping. 

http://www.kvvet.com/KVVet/product_f...CF648B6A586F1C
ALSO, : SAVE $ 5.00/ Use Coupon Code 054

Now hopefully this site has some in stock!


----------



## ebaby (Jul 17, 2008)

New to site  I started using Megatek around a month ago.

Big chop on June12 I tried to resize the pics but I am not good at this! 

I do not use it straight but I add castor oil and about 4 drops of WGO. Maybe that is why I have not had any shedding.

http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc120/thisisit4me/bc6-12-08-1.jpg


hair today July 15th


http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc120/thisisit4me/Jul15naturalhair.jpg


----------



## BostonMaria (Jul 17, 2008)

ebaby, even with the small pictures I can definitely see the difference! Wow!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 17, 2008)

ebaby said:


> New to site I started using Megatek around a month ago.
> 
> Big chop on June12 I tried to resize the pics but I am not good at this!
> 
> ...


 
Wow, great progress. Congratulations. This gives me hope that I won't be so teeny weeny in a month.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## ebaby (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks!  Your pics are inspirational.


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 21, 2008)

eroberson said:


> London Diva,
> 
> Your results are so motivating. I can not wait to try the Mega-TeK Rejuvenator. I have beenm using MN and getting great results but my mixture is running low so i definitely am off to make my purchase.
> 
> Thanks ladies for all the update pics.


 
Glad the pics were of some help 



MizzBrown said:


> LD, My sister asked why she wanted me to take a pic of my hair in my new length progress shirt, so i told her why and then showed her this thread.
> 
> She said some ooohhs and awwws, and then we scrolled down to your pics and her response: SHUT YO MOUTH!
> 
> ...


 
 That will the be the 1st and the last thing I turn a woman out on.


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 21, 2008)

I received my Mega-Tek today!!!!!!!!! Does anyoen know where I can purchase some JBCO? I notied alot of ladies have added that ingredient to their mix.


----------



## jadore03 (Jul 23, 2008)

I would like to say congrats to all the ladies on the growth. I am ordering my MT TODAY! Thanks for the pictures and thanks for making me a believer. Grow on ladies,grow on!!!!


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 23, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> Glad the pics were of some help
> 
> 
> 
> That will the be the 1st and the last thing I turn a woman out on.


 

What was your orginal growth rate before Mega Tek and What is it now?


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jul 24, 2008)

Hello everyone!! Here with updates. 
My first pic is only to show my total progress since my new cut on May 9th. Second pic is before the start of Mega-tek. Third is 2 week progress. Last is 1 month progress. Sorry, I had to stretch my hair I am on no direct heat until Dec.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 24, 2008)

Oh wow! That is great Cheekqueen........




CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Hello everyone!! Here with updates.
> My first pic is only to show my total progress since my new cut on May 9th. Second pic is before the start of Mega-tek. Third is 2 week progress. Last is 1 month progress. Sorry, I had to stretch my hair I am on no direct heat until Dec.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 24, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Hello everyone!! Here with updates.
> My first pic is only to show my total progress since my new cut on May 9th. Second pic is before the start of Mega-tek. Third is 2 week progress. Last is 1 month progress. Sorry, I had to stretch my hair I am on no direct heat until Dec.



Wow cheeckqueen! Going by your tattoo, that looks like more than inch - in a month! - and since you are pulling, it's not as straight as it COULD be - so that could be an inch & a quarter, maybe a half, even. Could you measure your tat? 

 That's fabulous!


----------



## CHEEKQUEEN (Jul 24, 2008)

Thank you ladies! I was so shocked when I saw the recent pic. I didn't tug on my hair hard and I was just itching to go to the salon and get my hair straightened out just to see how much growth I really gained. I will get the hubby to help me measure my tattoo. I may break and flat iron a piece of my hair though....


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Jul 24, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Hello everyone!! Here with updates.
> My first pic is only to show my total progress since my new cut on May 9th. Second pic is before the start of Mega-tek. Third is 2 week progress. Last is 1 month progress. Sorry, I had to stretch my hair I am on no direct heat until Dec.


 
Wonderful, Wonderful progress!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Jul 25, 2008)

Great growth What is your regime?


CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Thank you ladies! I was so shocked when I saw the recent pic. I didn't tug on my hair hard and I was just itching to go to the salon and get my hair straightened out just to see how much growth I really gained. I will get the hubby to help me measure my tattoo. I may break and flat iron a piece of my hair though....


----------



## michaela (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all

here are my progress pics

first pic may 11 2008 second pic july 25 2008


----------



## Luvableboo (Jul 25, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Hi all
> 
> here are my progress pics
> 
> first pic may 11 2008 second pic july 25 2008



 Wow very good growth!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 25, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Hi all
> 
> here are my progress pics
> 
> first pic may 11 2008 second pic july 25 2008



:wow: That's amazing!!! 2 months? How wide is that pink strip on your shirt?


----------



## michaela (Jul 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> :wow: That's amazing!!! 2 months? How wide is that pink strip on your shirt?


 


Thanks

I just Measured  its over 1 inch a little close to 2 inches


----------



## michaela (Jul 25, 2008)

Luvableboo said:


> Wow very good growth!!!


 

thanks! =)


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 25, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Thanks
> 
> I just Measured  its over 1 inch a little close to 2 inches



 That's about what I thought - you're hair gained at LEAST 2 inches then, since when you started it was JUST touching that band, and now it's CLEARLY below the band - that's most impressive. 

You were using a combo of MT & BeeMine, right?


----------



## michaela (Jul 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That's about what I thought - you're hair gained at LEAST 2 inches then, since when you started it was JUST touching that band, and now it's CLEARLY below the band - that's most impressive.
> 
> You were using a combo of MT & BeeMine, right?


 

Yes Ma'am 

 i would use the tek and the next day bee mine.
I wasnt about to give up on them because i Love the smell!
oh i forgot to add sometimes i used Mn Because of Dandruff issues
Ever since i started mn (in april)my dandruff for over 5 years is Gone!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Jul 25, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Hi all
> 
> here are my progress pics
> 
> first pic may 11 2008 second pic july 25 2008


 
Wow now this is some great growth in a short time period!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Jul 25, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Yes Ma'am
> 
> i would use the *tek* and the next day *bee mine.*
> I wasnt about to give up on them because i Love the smell!


 
Oh so you are using both. I have the bee mine and just received the mega tek also, but I am like you I cant give it up because the bee mine kiwi smells  so great and works great too. I was thinking about rotating each day, but I think I will do it each relaxer too see which one is working at the time.


----------



## michaela (Jul 25, 2008)

mrshicks2002 said:


> Oh so you are using both. I have the bee mine and just received the mega tek also, but I am like you I cant give it up because the bee mine kiwi smells  so great and works great too. I was thinking about rotating each day, but I think I will do it each relaxer too see which one is working at the time.


 
Good idea
they both Work Wonderful but its good to see which ones Gives 
Better Results. When i got my Bee mine i remebered how They said to oil your scalp before using megatek so i started the bee mine and the next day i would use the tek!


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jul 25, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Hello everyone!! Here with updates.
> My first pic is only to show my total progress since my new cut on May 9th. Second pic is before the start of Mega-tek. Third is 2 week progress. Last is 1 month progress. Sorry, I had to stretch my hair I am on no direct heat until Dec.


 

Is it just me or I cant view the photos??


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 25, 2008)

*C00KIE* said:


> Is it just me or I cant view the photos??



 Just you. 

Are you at work? Your job might be blocking whoever hosts her pics...


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jul 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Just you.
> 
> Are you at work? Your job might be blocking whoever hosts her pics...


 

yes ma'am i am at work  **in a little baby's sad voice**


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 25, 2008)

*C00KIE* said:


> yes ma'am i am at work  **in a little baby's sad voice**



 Girl, I know the feeling - my job can be real hinkty about fotki, and I've been over here  sometimes.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Jul 25, 2008)

That is so amazing. I cannot belive this product.
You made it even better by taking the before and after picture wearing the same thing for the first and then the follow up picture. 

If this product isn't inspiration I dont know what is.

Congrats!



missprincess011 said:


> Hi all
> 
> here are my progress pics
> 
> first pic may 11 2008 second pic july 25 2008


----------



## Luvableboo (Jul 25, 2008)

No pic but an update nonetheless...
Jan 3 to Apr 28.. 1.25 to 1.5in (unstretched) 16 weeks (that sucks)of new growth..no MT
Relaxed June 9 to better measure progress...
*Restarted MT on June 16 until now ( 5 weeks & 4 days) with about 1.25 in in some places... Yeah!!!!*


I Love you Ladies!   
Trying to relax Sept 8 if this growth continues I will have to do it Early!!!


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 25, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Yes Ma'am
> 
> *i would use the tek and the next day bee mine*.
> I wasnt about to give up on them because i Love the smell!
> ...


 
*Reaaaallly???  Hmmmm ... I've recently become a Bee Mine convert.  I've been resisting the MT/OCT bandwagon for months now.  But I was just talking to someone this morning about possibly jumping on the Tek train and combining the two to really get my edges growing.  So do you have any adverse effects from combining the two?*


----------



## Soliel185 (Jul 25, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *Reaaaallly??? Hmmmm ... I've recently become a Bee Mine convert. I've been resisting the MT/OCT bandwagon for months now. But I was just talking to someone this morning about possibly jumping on the Tek train and combining the two to really get my edges growing. So do you have any adverse effects from combining the two?*


 

I still have some scented BT left, so I would use my MT at night, and a tiny bit of BT in the morning before work just in case there was any residue or build up from the MT. Never had any issues.


----------



## TaraDyan (Jul 25, 2008)

Soliel185 said:


> I still have some scented BT left, so I would use my MT at night, and a tiny bit of BT in the morning before work just in case there was any residue or build up from the MT. Never had any issues.


 
*OK, great.  Thanks for the response.*


----------



## michaela (Jul 25, 2008)

TaraDyan said:


> *Reaaaallly??? Hmmmm ... I've recently become a Bee Mine convert. I've been resisting the MT/OCT bandwagon for months now. But I was just talking to someone this morning about possibly jumping on the Tek train and combining the two to really get my edges growing. So do you have any adverse effects from combining the two?*


 

Sent you a pm


----------



## LaPetiteCoquette (Jul 25, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Hi all
> 
> here are my progress pics
> 
> first pic may 11 2008 second pic july 25 2008



Wow !  More great pics -- I can't wait to officially join and measure after my next relaxer.  I am already using it but can't take good pics b/c my hair is wild now.  Plus I want to get a striped or distinctive tight shirt to wear so I can measure my progress like that.  I like that method.

It grew a lot!


----------



## *C00KIE* (Jul 25, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Girl, I know the feeling - my job can be real hinkty about fotki, and I've been over here  sometimes.


 

LOL. I know right. I will look at it when I go home, maybe not tonight because I have class, I go as soon as I get off work


----------



## jrae (Jul 25, 2008)

Luvableboo said:


> No pic but an update nonetheless...
> Jan 3 to Apr 28.. 1.25 to 1.5in (unstretched) 16 weeks (that sucks)of new growth..no MT
> Relaxed June 9 to better measure progress...
> *Restarted MT on June 16 until now ( 5 weeks & 4 days) with about 1.25 in in some places... Yeah!!!!*



Woah!  That's amazing!  Congrats!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 26, 2008)

Great progress CheekQueen!


----------



## Aggie (Jul 26, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Great progress CheekQueen!



I totally agree.


----------



## genesis132 (Jul 26, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Hello everyone!! Here with updates.
> My first pic is only to show my total progress since my new cut on May 9th. Second pic is before the start of Mega-tek. Third is 2 week progress. Last is 1 month progress. Sorry, I had to stretch my hair I am on no direct heat until Dec.




Simply Amazing! This is one challenge I'm glad to be apart of .


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 26, 2008)

OKAY everyone! i'm pretty excited.
I'm posting progress pics of my hair.(i'm double posting here and in the Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega Tek Challenge thread)

I took a picture of my hair last sunday.
An hour ago, i took another pic of my hair, just for interest's sake.
Yes! Progess in 6 DAYS!!!

Notice where my fingers fall on my brastrap in the first pic, compared to where my fingers fall in the second pic.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 26, 2008)

That's utterly amazing, MetroQT!!!! Utterly. *lol* I know it works, and I'm still surprised that it works, sometimes.


----------



## jrae (Jul 26, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> That's utterly amazing, MetroQT!!!! Utterly. *lol** I know it works, and I'm still surprised that it works*, sometimes.



I know exactly what you mean.   Congrats MetroQT!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 26, 2008)

I started MT in May here are my pics from then until about 2 weeks ago. I can't wait to get my hair pressed next week.  Q


----------



## Jetblackhair (Jul 26, 2008)

Congratulations on your hair growth Cheekqueen, Metro QT & Queeny20.  

Queeny your hair if off the chart, literally. You need a new shirt.
Looking forward to seeing pictures when you straighten.


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

CHEEKQUEEN said:


> Hello everyone!! Here with updates.
> My first pic is only to show my total progress since my new cut on May 9th. Second pic is before the start of Mega-tek. Third is 2 week progress. Last is 1 month progress. Sorry, I had to stretch my hair I am on no direct heat until Dec.





Wonderful Progress, Cheek!!!!!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

missprincess011 said:


> Hi all
> 
> here are my progress pics
> 
> first pic may 11 2008 second pic july 25 2008



Serious growth, gal!!!! Congrats!!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 26, 2008)

Luvableboo said:


> No pic but an update nonetheless...
> Jan 3 to Apr 28.. 1.25 to 1.5in (unstretched) 16 weeks (that sucks)of new growth..no MT
> Relaxed June 9 to better measure progress...
> *Restarted MT on June 16 until now ( 5 weeks & 4 days) with about 1.25 in in some places... Yeah!!!!*
> ...




How awesome for you!!!! Keep us posted!



metro_qt said:


> OKAY everyone! i'm pretty excited.
> I'm posting progress pics of my hair.(i'm double posting here and in the Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega Tek Challenge thread)
> 
> I took a picture of my hair last sunday.
> ...



Whoa!!!!! That is impressive, Metro!!



Queeny20 said:


> I started MT in May here are my pics from then until about 2 weeks ago. I can't wait to get my hair pressed next week.  Q



Look at that progress!!! Will be waiting for those pressed-hair pics, Queeny!


CONGRATS TO ALL!!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 26, 2008)

metro_qt said:


> OKAY everyone! i'm pretty excited.
> I'm posting progress pics of my hair.(i'm double posting here and in the Ovation Cell Therapy/Mega Tek Challenge thread)
> 
> I took a picture of my hair last sunday.
> ...



MetroQT, I just love your hair.  Congrats on progress!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 26, 2008)

LADIES you all are making PHENOMINAL progress  ....I am in awe.


----------



## metro_qt (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks guys!
I had to post, because I couldn't believe it.
I'm a slow grower-literally used to be no more than 1/4 inch a month.
So to see progress in a week is amazing! happy growing!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## Candycane044 (Jul 29, 2008)

This stuff is really amazing.  Here are my progress photos.  I've had these twists since June 17 and as of July 27 I've gotten between 3/4 and an inch of growth!  Normally when I wear braids/twists my hair grows that amount in 2 months time. ETA I'm using Megatek.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 29, 2008)

Go 'head, CandyCane!!! Lovely growth!


----------



## genesis132 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looking good Candycane!!!

Question: Are you rebraiding your edges to prevent matting w/ using the Megatek? Have you had any problems with buildup on your hair and the braids at the roots? If so, what are you doing to keep your scalp clean oir free of buildup?

I'm curious since I'm in braids as well..


----------



## Candycane044 (Jul 29, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Looking good Candycane!!!
> 
> Question: Are you rebraiding your edges to prevent matting w/ using the Megatek? Have you had any problems with buildup on your hair and the braids at the roots? If so, what are you doing to keep your scalp clean oir free of buildup?
> 
> I'm curious since I'm in braids as well..



Thanks JK and Genesis132!  Genesis, these are good questions.  No, I don't rebraid the edges but I fingercomb them to make sure they're not getting tangled.  I haven't had any buildup with the braids at the roots because I wash my hair while in braids.  Also, to prevent buildup I use a product by Organic Root Stimulator called "Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo," this stuff has been great at keeping my scalp clean.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 29, 2008)

Here's 3 weeks worth of progress since I got my yarn braids. I can't measure since I am in the "Put Down The Ruler Challenge". I am using Mega-Tek 

BTW, I am too lazy to take update pics. It's hard to get the angle just right, and I am a perfectionist. Oh, the irony...


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> This stuff is really amazing.  Here are my progress photos.  I've had these twists since June 17 and as of July 27 I've gotten between 3/4 and an inch of growth!  Normally when I wear braids/twists my hair grows that amount in 2 months time. ETA I'm using Megatek.




Look at that growth!!!!! AWESOME, Candy!!!!


----------



## caribgirl (Jul 29, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> Here's 3 weeks worth of progress since I got my yarn braids. I can't measure since I am in the "Put Down The Ruler Challenge". I am using Mega-Tek
> 
> BTW, I am too lazy to take update pics. It's hard to get the angle just right, and I am a perfectionist. Oh, the irony...



I can see the growth!!!! No hair is left untouched with yarn braids so the recent picture is amazing!!!! Congrats, Toot!!!!


----------



## Christa438 (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats on your growth, ladies!


----------



## genesis132 (Jul 29, 2008)

Candycane044 said:


> Thanks JK and Genesis132!  Genesis, these are good questions.  No, I don't rebraid the edges but I fingercomb them to make sure they're not getting tangled.  I haven't had any buildup with the braids at the roots because I wash my hair while in braids.  Also, to prevent buildup I use a product by Organic Root Stimulator called "Herbal Cleanse Dry Shampoo," this stuff has been great at keeping my scalp clean.



Cool! I've seen that Dry Shampoo stuff in the local BSS and wondered if it worked or not. Thanks for responding!


----------



## nodisrespect (Jul 29, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> Here's 3 weeks worth of progress since I got my yarn braids. I can't measure since I am in the "Put Down The Ruler Challenge". I am using Mega-Tek
> 
> BTW, I am too lazy to take update pics. It's hard to get the angle just right, and I am a perfectionist. Oh, the irony...


 
ok this looks more like the growth im getting. glad its not just me. me and you are >>>>>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 29, 2008)

I've definitely learned something about the growth rate of my hair since I have had these braids in  

My hair grows unbearably slow in the front and on the sides (which means I am still getting 1/4 to 1/2 an inch even with the MT, same even without)

I can look at it and tell when compared to the middle and the back of my head. Oh well...

Confession: I started using Bee Mine 2 weeks ago in the front of my slow growing head and I am seeing more of a difference in growth  Shh...don't tell


----------



## nodisrespect (Jul 29, 2008)

how often are you using the mt? when those pictures were taken, anyway.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 29, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I've definitely learned something about the growth rate of my hair since I have had these braids in
> 
> My hair grows unbearably slow in the front and on the sides (which means I am still getting 1/4 to 1/2 an inch even with the MT, same even without)
> 
> ...



Ooooh, that's good to know, though, TT19! Shoot, whatever works - none of us are married to MT, or nothing.  

I wonder if different sections of hair respond better to different things. Is your hair different in those areas?


----------



## casey3035 (Jul 29, 2008)

Queeny20 said:


> I started the MT at the end of April. Here is my starting pic:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great progress! how can I get a shirt like this. PM me!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Jul 29, 2008)

casey3035 said:


> Great progress! how can I get a shirt like this. PM me!



Just shoot a pm to dontspeakdefeat. She sells them. HTH Q


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 29, 2008)

Congrats Tootrendy and Candycane!  Amazing growth


----------



## Candycane044 (Jul 30, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> I've definitely learned something about the growth rate of my hair since I have had these braids in
> 
> *My hair grows unbearably slow in the front and on the sides (which means I am still getting 1/4 to 1/2 an inch even with the MT, same even without)*
> 
> ...



Congrats on your growth!  My hair does this too, it grows in at a faster in the front with MT but still slower than the rest of my head.  The rest of my head is at an inch while the front is still at 3/4an inch.

Thanks jamaicalovely!


----------



## nycutiepie (Jul 30, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> Confession: I started using Bee Mine 2 weeks ago in the front of my slow growing head and I am seeing more of a difference in growth  Shh...don't tell


 
Your growth looks good and it's easy to tell because of the braids. The front of my hair grows slow too and I also ordered the Beemine.


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 30, 2008)

nodisrespect said:


> *how often are you using the mt?* when those pictures were taken, anyway.


 
3-5 times per week depending on how lazy I am  Washed once a week. Never had a problem with buildup using MT. It absorbs right into my scalp. I use Jamaican Black castor oil before applying. 

The back of my head obviously loves MT and I do get my inch, but the front, eh...not so much. Even when I first started, the front of my head never seemed to "grow" anywhere. 

My update pics on are on pg 3, and as you can see I'm not taking pics of the front. There's nothing to show there.  Boo hoo, sniff sniff, whimper whimper


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Jul 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ooooh, that's good to know, though, TT19! Shoot, whatever works - none of us are married to MT, or nothing.
> 
> I wonder if different sections of hair respond better to different things. *Is your hair different in those areas?*


 
It might be because I have a looser curl in the back. I never get breakage or split ends in this area. It's 3c/4a textured if that makes a difference...

The front of my hair - I have no idea. On the right and left sides it's the same as the back area, but it still grows slow.

I'm not complaining though. When I had a relaxer, my hair never grew past my eyebrows. Even before I got a relaxer and was getting my hair pressed, my hair never grew well in the front. If it grows past my nose, I will be astounded! 

If this keeps up, I'll be APL in the back by December. I'm going to start googling recipes for the perfect mullet (aka, white man's jheri curl) 

Isn't it great though JK- being natural? Noone will ever see my mullet, because I have no plans to flat iron anytime soon and it will forever be in a puff!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2008)

tootrendy19 said:


> It might be because I have a looser curl in the back. I never get breakage or split ends in this area. It's 3c/4a textured if that makes a difference...
> 
> The front of my hair - I have no idea. On the right and left sides it's the same as the back area, but it still grows slow.
> 
> ...



 Girl, yes. Though, I've noticed that it seems like no matter how much longer my hair gets, the back still shrinks up to about neck length. I'm really curious to see how long my hair will have to be stretched to get past neck length.....  

That's interesting about the front of your head - I would start doing daily massages, or something


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2008)

Gosh, a girl can't go away for a couple of days and come back and you ladies are growing your hair down your backs.....

Wow.....you ladies are getting great growth!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay....finally an updated shot.  The first picture is when I started with the Ovation Hair Care 3 part system. 

The second picture (you can see my suntan ) was taken the end of June.  It's at least 2 -3 inches longer than it was in February.    The Ovation really worked with my hair length.  Now, this was all from using the Ovation at least 3 times a week.  

My schedule was too busy to Ova'sage each night.  I was home late and I was just too tired 

Now mind you, I've cut my hair 3 times since February and it has grown very fast.  

The picture in my Avatar I took just before going to bed; it shows how my hair on the side swings over my shoulder to the back now.   It's not a good shot though; the angle is off center and it's not uploading to this site for me the way that it looks in my computer file.  

I'll take more pictures soon.  For some reason, the pictures from my camera phone came out very red...not sure why.     My skin tone is red, but not this red.    Oh well.  I'll get more pics up for you as soon as I can.  Okay?

Hugs and blessings Angels...


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Okay....finally an updated shot.  The first picture is when I started with the Ovation Hair Care 3 part system.
> 
> The second picture (you can see my suntan ) was taken the end of June.  It's at least 2 -3 inches longer than it was in February.    The Ovation really worked with my hair length.  Now, this was all from using the Ovation at least 3 times a week.
> 
> ...



Ahh, shrinkage. Gotta love it, eh?  

It looks so much thicker and darker, Shimmie - have you been using Indigo, too? 

And why are you keep cutting that lovely hair, woman!?!?


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Gosh, a girl can't go away for a couple of days and come back and you ladies are growing your hair down your backs.....
> 
> Wow.....you ladies are getting great growth!!!


Welcome Back Sis...


----------



## Shimmie (Jul 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Ahh, shrinkage. Gotta love it, eh?
> 
> It looks so much thicker and darker, Shimmie - have you been using Indigo, too?
> 
> And why are you keep cutting that lovely hair, woman!?!?


  Girl, my hair 'shrinks' up BIG TIME...  

I took this picture just after co-washing; my hair was shrunking up ...  

We need a 'shrinkage' smiley here... 

Love you 'Pretty Kiya'........ 

ETA:  I cut my hair to keep my ends 'neat'.  I don't like 'stray' ends.  It always grows back faster, though; especially with the Ovation.


----------



## lovenharmony (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, ok, ok...y'all convinced me!!!! I've purchased MT rebuilder - it should arrive by tomorrow! Been in this forum for a little over a year and have possibly jumped on every bandwagon I could find (unofficially) but never have I seen such a wide amount of ladies with such positive results!!! I haven't read not one complaint about OCT or MT, and that's saying alot! 

All of your stories and progress pics are so inspirational and I'm glad to finally join the challenge! I'll be starting 8/1/08 and will be posting before and after pics in about a month. Can't wait to have great results of my own.


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2008)

lovenharmony said:


> Ok, ok, ok...y'all convinced me!!!! I've purchased MT rebuilder - it should arrive by tomorrow! Been in this forum for a little over a year and have possibly jumped on every bandwagon I could find (unofficially) but never have I seen such a wide amount of ladies with such positive results!!! I haven't read not one complaint about OCT or MT, and that's saying alot!
> 
> All of your stories and progress pics are so inspirational and I'm glad to finally join the challenge! I'll be starting 8/1/08 and will be posting beginning pics when I get home. Can't wait to have great results of my own.



Welcome! And post yourself over on the Challenge thread, too!


----------



## Valerie (Jul 30, 2008)

Congratulations ladies, your stories are so inspirational. Well Done! everyone deserves a row of applause


----------



## LondonDiva (Jul 30, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> What was your orginal growth rate before Mega Tek and What is it now?



I was a slow grower. I'm guessing about 1/4 inch per month. With the MT judging from the pics I'd say 2-3 inches in approx 2 months


----------



## s0.k!nky (Jul 30, 2008)

Hello Everyone! I'm a Newbie/Lurker here  ...
I've been using Mega-Tek for 7 days twice a day (morning and at night) and here are my results so far.

http://public.fotki.com/SoKinky/


----------



## Always~Wear~Joy (Jul 30, 2008)

s0.k!nky said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm a Newbie/Lurker here  ...
> I've been using Mega-Tek for 7 days twice a day (morning and at night) and here are my results so far.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/SoKinky/


 

I have to buy this stuff asap .....awesome growth!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2008)

That's fabulosu SoKinky!!! Congrats & Welcome!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 30, 2008)

s0.k!nky said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm a Newbie/Lurker here  ...
> I've been using Mega-Tek for 7 days twice a day (morning and at night) and here are my results so far.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/SoKinky/




Great progress!   About 1/4 growth


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 30, 2008)

ok, i tried and tried to take a good pic with the ruler at the roots of my twists and all, but...my camera sucks. this is the best i could do but i think it is sufficient for my needs. i took out my twists 2 weeks after i put them in cause i cant stand unkempt looking twists and didnt really feel like redoing them all. here are the different measurements i took on the 28th of my NG: 3/4", 7/8", 9/16", 3/4", 1/2", 5/8", 5/8", 3/4".

(to the PP who colored your hair first...that was really smart. )


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ok, i tried and tried to take a good pic with the ruler at the roots of my twists and all, but...my camera sucks. this is the best i could do but i think it is sufficient for my needs.
> 
> (to the PP who colored your hair first...that was really smart. )



I just saw your siggy in another thread - that's AMAZING!!!!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

July 17,2008







July 30, 2008


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 30, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> July 17,2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Two weeks!!! Two weeks!?!?! :wow:


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 30, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> July 17,2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ooh yay! this is great!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Two weeks!!! Two weeks!?!?! :wow:


 
Trust me I am just as shocked as you are.  I guess all those creepy crawlies I was feeling was actually doing something.


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> ooh yay! this is great!


 
Thank you!! You made amazing progress yourself!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 30, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> July 17,2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  1 inch in 2 wks?   Me likey!


----------



## Platinum (Jul 30, 2008)

s0.k!nky said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm a Newbie/Lurker here  ...
> I've been using Mega-Tek for 7 days twice a day (morning and at night) and here are my results so far.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/SoKinky/


 
That's great growth!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 30, 2008)

s0.k!nky said:


> Hello Everyone! I'm a Newbie/Lurker here  ...
> I've been using Mega-Tek for 7 days twice a day (morning and at night) and here are my results so far.
> 
> http://public.fotki.com/SoKinky/


 
That MT ain't NO JOKE!!


----------



## Gemini350z (Jul 30, 2008)

wow, amazing growth!!


----------



## Toy (Jul 30, 2008)

So kinky,That is some really good growth In a week & I LOVE YOUR HAIR COLOR


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 30, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Welcome Back Sis...


 
Awww...thanks for the welcome back, sis


----------



## BonnieB (Jul 30, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> July 17,2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


EMJazzy, do you mix your MT or use it straight? And how often did you apply it?


----------



## DaPPeR (Jul 30, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> July 17,2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

u have me speechless right now.. OMGooooodness!!! You Grow!


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

Angeshrty6 said:


> EMJazzy, do you mix your MT or use it straight? And how often did you apply it?


 
Castor oil, EMU oil and Jojoba oil and garlic oil (a teaspoon of each...the garlic oil is gelcaps that I pierce and squeeze into my mix) and the rest is MT in a 4oz jar. I apply and massage daily.  



DaPPeR said:


> u have me speechless right now.. OMGooooodness!!! You Grow!


 
Thank You!!


----------



## Candycane044 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow all of you ladies have had excellent growth!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 31, 2008)

More results from me:


June 7th





July 31


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> More results from me:
> 
> 
> June 7th
> ...


 
 dizzzzaaammm girl.....look at that pony grow!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> More results from me:
> 
> 
> June 7th
> ...



Shut. _*UP*_!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gods, that's AMAZING!!! What's that - seven weeks of growth? Girl, your pony is TWICE as thick and TWICE as long! :wow:


----------



## cocoaluv (Jul 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> More results from me:
> 
> 
> June 7th
> ...


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow I am loving all these growth pictures! Great progress ladies!


----------



## mrshicks2002 (Jul 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> More results from me:
> 
> 
> June 7th
> ...


 
Excellent, Excellent growth and its so much thicker!


----------



## blazingthru (Jul 31, 2008)

you ladies are so amazing I am so glad that you post your pictures that really makes me want to buy a private stash of the MT.  I am in twist now so can't post my pictures. but I am using it everyday. I was trying to get my daughter to use it, she didn't want to but after seeing all you ladies pictures that was it.  I dont' have to say anything to her. she just gets the bottle and does it herself.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 31, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> dizzzzaaammm girl.....look at that pony grow!!!


 
LOL. You're too funny. I know! I love this stuff!!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 31, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Shut. _*UP*_!!!!!!!!!! Oh my gods, that's AMAZING!!! What's that - seven weeks of growth? Girl, your pony is TWICE as thick and TWICE as long! :wow:


Thank you. I can't believe this stuff actually works. It's amazing.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 31, 2008)

cocoaluv said:


>


 


mrshicks2002 said:


> Excellent, Excellent growth and its so much thicker!


 
Thanks ladies. I am so amazed by the Ovation. I can't believe everyone on this board isn't using it.


----------



## ebaby (Jul 31, 2008)

MT still works and I have been lazy with my applications

BC June12







July 15th update








July 31st update


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 31, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> I was a slow grower. I'm guessing about 1/4 inch per month. With the MT judging from the pics I'd say 2-3 inches in approx 2 months


 

Thanks for responding London Diva-your growth is amzing-1/4 a month to 1 inch-the proof is in your pics.  I see more than 2 inches acutally!

Congratulations to  all the other ladies who recently posted pics.  The results are all off the wall!  And very obvious to me! 

I have never seen a product get so many reviews and positive results such as this one.  Very few draw backs-it's amazing. 

As for me I'm taking my cornows out this weekend (hopefully).  I hope I got growth, if i get half of what you all get!  I will be pleased and grateful.  Again amazing grwoth eveyone.


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> More results from me:
> 
> 
> June 7th
> ...


SERIOUSLY?! if i didnt already have MT...i would have it after this! your ponytail got so fat!


----------



## ayoung (Jul 31, 2008)

Wow, u ladies are having GREAT progress!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Jul 31, 2008)

Since I don't have time right now to post individual congrats:

To all the ladies who just posted their new progress pix, all I can said *WOW!*  It is so much easier to see the results with others than ourselves.  That is why this thread is so crucial.  Sometimes we get discouraged & then when we see others' growth, we are in encouraged, we regain hope, & *just feel good to see you guys doing so well*.  Then when we take our own pix & see ours, we are even in more awe.

Keep posting, Ladies.  it sure helps.  Thanks & congratulations on your progess.


----------



## sweetgal (Jul 31, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> SERIOUSLY?! if i didnt already have MT...i would have it after this! your ponytail got so fat!


 

I have to agree with this!  Seems like you have a totally different head of hair!  Your hair is much longer and thicker.....AMAZING  Eveyones growth has been good, plus there are others who wont reveal until Septemeber-like the challenge was planned.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm so happy to see the growth in this thread.  The pics prove that the product not only grows the hair super fast, but makes it thicker as well.

I"m glad I'm a user!!!


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 31, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> I have to agree with this! Seems like you have a totally different head of hair! Your hair is much longer and thicker.....AMAZING Eveyones growth has been good, plus there are others who wont reveal until Septemeber-like the challenge was planned.


looking at her ponytail...if she had waited till then to reveal everyone would have accused her of getting a weave. LOL! i'm definitely not revealing my progress every 2 weeks, but i will be taking pics...sept seems so far away, man.


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jul 31, 2008)

lilsparkle825 said:


> SERIOUSLY?! if i didnt already have MT...i would have it after this! your ponytail got so fat!


 
LOL. Yeah it is getting there



sweetgal said:


> I have to agree with this! Seems like you have a totally different head of hair! Your hair is much longer and thicker.....AMAZING Eveyones growth has been good, plus there are others who wont reveal until Septemeber-like the challenge was planned.


 
Thanks. But, I wouldn't give the credit of the thickness to the OCT. I have thick hair already but there was a lot of thinning during my last hair cut. So, I think my hair is growing out normally just a lot faster. Can't wait to see your reveal.



lilsparkle825 said:


> looking at her ponytail...if she had waited till then to reveal everyone would have accused her of getting a weave. LOL! i'm definitely not revealing my progress every 2 weeks, but i will be taking pics...sept seems so far away, man.


 
LOL. That is actually one of the reasons I do monthly progress pictures.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> More results from me:
> 
> 
> June 7th
> ...




Oh, wow!  Nice progres


----------



## jamaicalovely (Jul 31, 2008)

ebaby said:


> MT still works and I have been lazy with my applications
> 
> BC June12
> 
> ...




Ah damn!  Thats serious growth.


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jul 31, 2008)

Ya'll are KILLING it with the progress pics!

I'm waiting till my next relaxer to post some pics. It's been 6 weeks and there's a bush underneath here.

And maybe cuz I haven't been keeping track of the growth - or maybe I'm hair anorexic  - I swear my hair looks the same, but I know I've definitely gotten better growth. Weird, huh?


----------



## EMJazzy (Jul 31, 2008)

ebaby said:


> MT still works and I have been lazy with my applications
> 
> BC June12
> 
> ...


----------



## JustKiya (Jul 31, 2008)

ebaby said:


> MT still works and I have been lazy with my applications
> 
> BC June12
> 
> ...





EMJazzy said:


>



 indeed. Oh. My. Gods. That's - that's amazing!!!!  It's - wow!


----------



## genesis132 (Jul 31, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> Thanks ladies. I am so amazed by the Ovation. I can't believe everyone on this board isn't using it.



Good gracious!!! This is C-R-A-Z-Y growth, Brittanynic16. So...are you using only OCT?? I'm using the complete system myself and this is just truly comforting that Ovation works at thickening the hair just as good as the MT!!
Way to grow, way to grow!!


----------



## ebaby (Aug 1, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> indeed. Oh. My. Gods. That's - that's amazing!!!!  It's - wow!


 

Ladies, this MT is amazing.  It is still working and I have been slacking like crazy.  My hair has never grown this fast before MT.


----------



## ebaby (Aug 1, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


>


 

I wouldn't believe it if it was not growing out of my head!


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 4, 2008)

Here are my pictures. Only 9 days - 9 days and i have like 1/4 to 1/2 inch of growth amazing. I had to get twist to see the difference


----------



## Platinum (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow! You all are having amazing results! ((Reaching for my MT now ))


----------



## caramelty (Aug 4, 2008)

Great progress ladies. I can't wait till I have some.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 4, 2008)

Trudy, your hair growth is amazing!


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 4, 2008)

Wow, Brittany that's some awesome progress there.



brittanynic16 said:


> More results from me:
> 
> 
> June 7th
> ...


----------



## Toy (Aug 4, 2008)

Jetblack,you have some amazing growth in such a short amount of time


----------



## Ms.AmerAKA (Aug 6, 2008)

Just ordered some MT!!! I can't wait until I get it! You ladies are SUCH an inspiration!!! Keep growing!!!


----------



## monieluv (Aug 7, 2008)

All I can say is "WOOOWWW!!!  You have such great progress.  A TRUE INSPIRATION!!!



rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


----------



## brittanynic16 (Aug 7, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> Good gracious!!! This is C-R-A-Z-Y growth, Brittanynic16. So...are you using only OCT?? I'm using the complete system myself and this is just truly comforting that Ovation works at thickening the hair just as good as the MT!!
> Way to grow, way to grow!!


 
Yep the OCT works great but I wouldn't give the product the credit for the thickness. My hair is just growing out from a very thinned out hair cut.



Jetblackhair said:


> Wow, Brittany that's some awesome progress there.


 
Thanks


----------



## Lebiya (Aug 7, 2008)

brittanynic16 said:


> More results from me:
> 
> 
> June 7th
> ...




JESUS PLEASE STEER THIS WHEEL!!!!!


Delivery man come now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 7, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I posted these to the main thread, but I forgot to post these here. These are my pics. Number 2, 3,& 5 were taken June 14 before MT. Number 1 & 4 were taken yesterday July 11, 1 1/2 weeks after starting MT. I had not officially joied the challenge because I was ashamed - my hair looked so bad, but after reading all of you guys support & seeing others progress pics, I came out of lurk mode, started posting, & finally got the courage to show the pics.
> 
> BTW, after posting them, the response was overwhelming. I still cry every time I read another note of love, support, & encouragement.
> 
> ...


Rhapsydblu, you are beautiful.  And your beauty radiates beyond type-written words.  

Each time I see your pictures I cry from the wonder of it all in God's miracles; and I am reasurred that both Beauty and God does live, rule and reign in our lives and in our hearts here on earth.   For it truly comes through by you.   God bless you for He has truly blessed us with the beautiful gift of you.


----------



## LondonDiva (Aug 7, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Thanks for responding London Diva-your growth is amzing-1/4 a month to 1 inch-the proof is in your pics.  I see more than 2 inches acutally!



You're welcome. i don't even want to get out the ruler. It's strange I know it#s grown but I'm like nah, can't be. I still haven't relaxed since the recent siggy pic (May) and am hanging on for a few more weeks as I've noticed although still thick my hair texture is tamer than it used to be, less coarse as well. I have a really big bushy ponytail going on even though my hair looks shorter due to the new coily growth. My hair hasn't done this before, looked longer whilst growing as it 'shrinks up' usually so I'm hoping for some decieving growth like last time.

I'll DEFINITELY post the pics when I relax again. Although not as active in these threads I'm still using my MT and SAA EVERY night. It's force of habit now. 

Congrats on all the hair growth in this thread!!!!! It definitely keeps me believing in this stuff.


OH and my shedding is practically not even an issue anymore. 1 5000mg garlic capsule before bed...That's it. I take the smelly one ( I don't like my supplements 'tampered' with, removing odor etc I'm afraid it'll make it less effective) but at night there is no garlic smell burps in the morning or through the night.


----------



## kurlybella (Aug 7, 2008)

these pics are so inspiring. i'm going to check my length tonight, though my official month won't be until next week. i'll post pics if i've been lucky enough to get some growth.


_____________________

8.13 eta as mentioned above: (i also posted this in the other original thread)

*8.22 edits in red. i just realized my post was off by a week.*
here is my one month progress....*okay, um, what was I thinking this is my 21-25th day progress. I can’t remember if I started using megatek 8/15 or 8/17. *i really didn't think my hair had grown more than the normal growth i get a month, but it looks like i MAYBE got a bit more. i normally get .5"+ i'm still a skeptic that it's working for ME, so i'll have to see what happens next month. either way it's a good protein treatment. 

i've been using it like a "grease" everyday or every other day...when i remember. i follow that up ALWAYS with my moisturizing spray mix i make.
this is as close to one moth pics i have. 

i have in fresh braids and i won't be taking them down just to see my growth. i started using mega tek around 7.15, so a few days off of my start picture won't really make a visible difference.

*so I guess it really does work, huh?*


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Aug 8, 2008)

You ladies all have great progress. I've been using sine July 21, I will post in September.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 9, 2008)

They called me a liar today. I  went to the salon to get my back retouched up because the growth was getting out of hand.  I only wanted the back done.  So i sit in the chair and she said only the back, I said yeah it grew it a lot she said it all grew in I said well only the back needs to be redone.  I said I just got it done two weeks ago.   YOU LIE, YOUR HAIR HAS BEEN IN THIS FOR 2 MONTHS!!. I  said no just two weeks. They didn't believe me at all.  They said well you washed it I said well it would be loose around the braid, right and showed them how tight the braid itself was it was funny they started speaking in their language and I said no speak english and they said it was not two weeks. I just laugh to myself.  I said I will see you in two weeks.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 9, 2008)

Trudy said:


> They called me a liar today. I  went to the salon to get my back retouched up because the growth was getting out of hand.  I only wanted the back done.  So i sit in the chair and she said only the back I said yeah it grew it a lot she said it all grew in I said well only the back needs to be redone right  I said I just got it done two weeks ago.   YOU LIE, YOUR HAIR HAS BEEN IN THIS FOR 2 MONTHS!!. I  said no just two weeks. They didn't believe me at all.  They said well you washed it I said well it would be loose around the braid, right and showed them how tight the braid itself was it was funny the started speaking in the language and I said no speak english and they said it was not two weeks. I just laugh to myself.  I said I will see you in two weeks.



I'm slow...are you in braids or something?   I'm not following.


----------



## Classic (Aug 9, 2008)

There are so many great growth stories.  This is so encouraging...thanks to everyone for sharing.


----------



## twilight80 (Aug 11, 2008)

I think my real challange should be to stop taking pictures of my hair! I have only been using MT for 9 days but I would like to show how full my hair has gotten since I started using it. I love it! My hair has had great progress since June.


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 12, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> I'm slow...are you in braids or something? I'm not following.


 I am in twist, but they always braid it a little at the top to hold the twist in.


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 12, 2008)

Trudy said:


> They called me a liar today. I went to the salon to get my back retouched up because the growth was getting out of hand. I only wanted the back done. So i sit in the chair and she said only the back, I said yeah it grew it a lot she said it all grew in I said well only the back needs to be redone. I said I just got it done two weeks ago. YOU LIE, YOUR HAIR HAS BEEN IN THIS FOR 2 MONTHS!!. I said no just two weeks. They didn't believe me at all. They said well you washed it I said well it would be loose around the braid, right and showed them how tight the braid itself was it was funny they started speaking in their language and I said no speak english and they said it was not two weeks. I just laugh to myself. I said I will see you in two weeks.


 
I LOVE IT!!!  Go back to THEM in 2 weeks and watch their eyes bug out.  MT is amazing isn't it!!


----------



## caramelty (Aug 12, 2008)

2 weeks today and I can't find my scalp. My braids under this wig are getting bigger and bigger. I have done nothing to my hair but Mega tek every other night and and co-wash every couple of days. It stays in 4-6 braids under the wig. These braids are swelling so big I might have to make them smaller if I am going to continue with the wig.

U ladies are having wonderful progress.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 12, 2008)

Trudy said:


> They called me a liar today. I went to the salon to get my back retouched up because the growth was getting out of hand. I only wanted the back done. So i sit in the chair and she said only the back, I said yeah it grew it a lot she said it all grew in I said well only the back needs to be redone. I said I just got it done two weeks ago. YOU LIE, YOUR HAIR HAS BEEN IN THIS FOR 2 MONTHS!!. I said no just two weeks. They didn't believe me at all. They said well you washed it I said well it would be loose around the braid, right and showed them how tight the braid itself was it was funny they started speaking in their language and I said no speak english and they said it was not two weeks. I just laugh to myself. I said I will see you in two weeks.


 
Wow, Trudy.  Your hair has grown....WOW, WOW, WOW!!!

Keep it up.

OCT/MT DOES WORK.....


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 12, 2008)

EMJazzy said:


> I LOVE IT!!!  Go back to THEM in 2 weeks and watch their eyes bug out.  MT is amazing isn't it!!


 yeah I am so going back but only to let them see.  I already spent 200 dollars on my hair in two weeks not trying to spend anymore right now. Just going to deal with the new growth.  But I can't seem to find anymore MT its harder to get I just paid for more and it hasn't come in two weeks now-- I think I got it from horsebraiders or something another. I guess I am going to have to breakdown and get the gallon size.  Dag!! Don't get me wrong I was going to get it but i wanted to save up for it, thats out the door now.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 13, 2008)

Aw come on....you know us addicts need our fix.


----------



## Soliel185 (Aug 14, 2008)

So...If I'm not hit by an attack of the lazies I will be going home tonight and straightening my hair for the first time in...at least 6 weeks. So I should have some progress to report.

Since I haven't been using heat (lazY) I've been stretching to see how far I've come, and my hair is cut in layer so the bang stretches to a little past chin, above my ear/side stretches to a little below collarbone, and the nape stretches to APL. Not sure how that'll translate to actual length once straightened but I'm excited to see!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 14, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Aw come on....you know us addicts need our fix.


 
CO-SIGNING!


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 14, 2008)

Ediese said:


> WOW!! You have made tremendous progress. I am so happy for you.



It is good stuff. It is what I used when I had my health issues in 1999 and lost so much hair and had bald spots. (Refer Fotki). MT was a mainstay. I used to talk about it in one of the old hair forums under the name Shebanoire. I used it solid for a year. I am so glad it worked for you too. HTH bonjour


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 14, 2008)

This is what happens when an addict doesn't get their fix.

hehe


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 15, 2008)

Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!

The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.

So what's the verdict. Did it grow in comparison to the last picture in my sig?
~*Janelle~*


----------



## taj (Aug 15, 2008)

I love this thread!!!  All of you ladies have absolutely amazing progress. OCT/MT are phenomenal products. Viewing these progress pic's was a :realitycheck:for me. I'm will be immediately placing an order! I'm soooo excited, this will now allow me to reach my goal of WL hair sooner that I anticipated. I've had sooo many setbacks in the past. I guess I'd be considered BSL, but it's not full BSL yet.


----------



## RENIBELL (Aug 15, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!
> 
> The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.
> 
> ...


 
well, i see growth ! wow, this is all so encouraging.Thanks for the pics, i know what you mean about being fooled by the camera, thats why i wanna wait 2months before checking my progress,


----------



## JerriBlank (Aug 15, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!
> 
> The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.
> 
> ...



Ummmmm,YEAH!!!!!
I definitely see growth(a lot!),and thickness too
Its beautiful!Congrats!


----------



## SexySin985 (Aug 15, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!
> 
> The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.
> 
> ...



OMG J u are making FANTASTIC progress!

I'm sure you posted it already but what is your regimen with the product?

Wow, your hair most def. grew And it's so shiny.

Good job


----------



## Brownie518 (Aug 15, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!
> 
> The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.
> 
> ...



Nice progress you got there! Looks longer and thicker.  Good for you, Miss Newly Engaged


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 15, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. *But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!*
> 
> The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.
> 
> ...



 In your earlier pics, you had a VERY distinct (and skinny) 'v' tip to your hair. Now, it almost looks blunt. So, I don't think you've gained more 'down the back' length, as overall, it looks about the same length, but it's SO much thicker and those SIDES! _*Girl*_! Where'd all that hair come from!?!? I mean, your sides totally caught up to the back of your hair!!! I can't wait to see your next progress picture!


----------



## ayoung (Aug 15, 2008)

GREAT JOB SOS, def growing and def longer!


----------



## SouthernTease (Aug 15, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Wow, Brittany that's some awesome progress there.



OMG... that's crazy


----------



## scarcity21 (Aug 15, 2008)

how are you using MT?


----------



## song_of_serenity (Aug 15, 2008)

RENIBELL said:


> well, i see growth ! wow, this is all so encouraging.Thanks for the pics, i know what you mean about being fooled by the camera, thats why i wanna wait 2months before checking my progress,


Thank you! I'm officially as a few minutes ago on a HYH challenge until December! I won't take pictures then. Luckilly, for all the weddings I'm in, including my own, my hair will be UP!



ladybeesrch said:


> Ummmmm,YEAH!!!!!
> I definitely see growth(a lot!),and thickness too
> Its beautiful!Congrats!


Thank you!!   Sometimes you just can't see it with your own!!



SexySin985 said:


> OMG J u are making FANTASTIC progress!
> 
> I'm sure you posted it already but what is your regimen with the product?
> 
> ...


Aw, thanks! I use (measurements) 2 oz mt, 1 oz olive oil, 1 oz castor oil (just started using Jamaican black as of about...3 weeks ago?) So half MT/ half my oils. I'm tempted to do the essential oils in it, but it ain't broke, so... Any updates on your end?



Brownie518 said:


> Nice progress you got there! Looks longer and thicker.  Good for you, Miss Newly Engaged


THANK YOU on both counts!!!



JustKiya said:


> In your earlier pics, you had a VERY distinct (and skinny) 'v' tip to your hair. Now, it almost looks blunt. So, I don't think you've gained more 'down the back' length, as overall, it looks about the same length, but it's SO much thicker and those SIDES! _*Girl*_! Where'd all that hair come from!?!? I mean, your sides totally caught up to the back of your hair!!! I can't wait to see your next progress picture!


THANK YOU! Sometimes it looks a *tad* longer, sometimes the same length in the back but the SIDES shocked me. They're nowhere close to APL at all, but wow...they were stagnant so long! Then boom. From nose length sloping downward to under chin!

Still iffy on the length but I know some areas def. played "catch up" to the rest! If anything, I'm so glad for the thickness. That tends to come first with me. It means that the rest of the areas that were shorter are now neck and neck with the longer bits! YAAY!!!


scarcity21 said:


> how are you using MT?


I use (measurements) 2 oz mt, 1 oz olive oil, 1 oz castor oil. The ladies here have so many recipies. I think there was a recipe thread if I'm not mistaken! 
~*Janelle~*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 15, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!
> 
> The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.
> 
> ...


 
Woo hoo awesome, progress Janelle.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 15, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!
> 
> The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.
> 
> ...



absolutely


----------



## angenoir (Aug 18, 2008)

Hi Ladies

I have not been posting much lately but I have been following the OCT/MT threads closely. Lots of good information and amazing progress pics.

Well I started on MT in April but fell off after experiencing lots of breakage. (I had not up-ed moisture). But once my hair recovered from the breakage and excess shedding and I found out what the problem was (thanks Caribgirl), I put in braids and then started applying MT (mixed with some castor oil) every other day.

I was in braids for 9 weeks but I only used MT for about 3 of those weeks.

I took down the micros over the weekend. Here are the progress pics. Nothing phenomenal but I am happy since I am a slow grower. I have also noticed thicker, stronger hair.

Please note that - my relaxed hair is severely under processed at the moment ie in the Aug pic and I have not straightened. I guess I will know when I next relax. I put in braids again.

Wish me luck as I work toward full SL by Dec 08


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 18, 2008)

angenoir said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have not been posting much lately but I have been following the OCT/MT threads closely. Lots of good information and amazing progress pics.
> 
> ...



I definitely see growth and thickness!!  Congrats, and I hope it keeps working for you!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 18, 2008)

O.K., ladies. Help me out with this...

I'm trying to post a Pikistrips to showcase my update but don't know how to post it here.

HELP!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 18, 2008)

*ETA*: I FIGURED IT OUT!! YAY!! 

O.K., the first pic was taken in June 2008. The second pic last week with a fresh relaxer! So, ladies, my hair has never been this long. I love OCT/MT and WEN. 

*NOTE*: Notice how low my brastrap is. I gotta do something about that. I wear a 34C but can't understand why my brastrap hangs down so low. I will go and get some good bras while I'm here in Chi-Town!!

Love ya!


----------



## Shimmie (Aug 18, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> *ETA*: I FIGURED IT OUT!! YAY!!
> 
> O.K., the first pic was taken in June 2008. The second pic last week with a fresh relaxer! So, ladies, my hair has never been this long. I love OCT/MT and WEN.
> 
> ...


Girl................... !!!!!!  I just sent you a PM 

Your progress is BEAUTIFUL!   I'm so happy for you Serenity     Come Christmas, you'll be ready for the Inaugeral Ball as First Lady Michelle's and President Obama's special guest.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 18, 2008)

Thank you, Sweet Shimmie!  I'm still working on the health and getting some thickness, but I've noticed that I may only need a slight trim or dusting of my ends.  I have absolutely NO breakage and very little shedding. I urge ladies who struggle with shedding and/or breakage, keep using the products. The shedding, especially, will stop with continued use. Patience is key!!


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 18, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!
> 
> The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.
> 
> ...



Wow! Of course I can see the growth- thickness and length!! 
Congrats, SOS!!!


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 18, 2008)

Wow you hair has really gotten long.  in only two months. thats fantastic.


----------



## LuyshuZ (Aug 18, 2008)

song_of_serenity said:


> Got a relaxer last Wednesday before I went to Georgia on a church convention. I took a few pictures while I was in the hotel. I hate being fooled by the camera. Sometimes it looks long, other times short. But I KNOW the MT worked!! It got thicker and longer as well. Especially the SIDES!!
> 
> The last one is my fave, of course, because it looks so LONG! LOL.
> 
> ...


 

Amazing progress. Are you mixing with anything and how often are you applying O.O


----------



## Zenobia61 (Aug 18, 2008)

angenoir said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have not been posting much lately but I have been following the OCT/MT threads closely. Lots of good information and amazing progress pics.
> 
> ...


 
Angenoir, nice progress!!  Best of luck on your journey to full SL!!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 18, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> *ETA*: I FIGURED IT OUT!! YAY!!
> 
> O.K., the first pic was taken in June 2008. The second pic last week with a fresh relaxer! So, ladies, my hair has never been this long. I love OCT/MT and WEN.
> 
> ...


 
Nice progress SP.


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 18, 2008)

Great progress, Serenity!


----------



## Eclass215 (Aug 18, 2008)

I just ordered MT tonight, so I will start reporting my progress asap!  Only thing is I'm not using any heat to style my hair, so with shrinkage I don't know how noticeable the growth will be.  I'll do what I can!


----------



## jovan787 (Aug 18, 2008)

That is amazing!! Congrats girl  Youre before picture is my current length so Im DEFINITELY motivated now for sure!  What did yo uuse (MT or OCT) and what did you mix it with???



Serenity_Peace said:


> Thank you, Sweet Shimmie!  I'm still working on the health and getting some thickness, but I've noticed that I may only need a slight trim or dusting of my ends. I have absolutely NO breakage and very little shedding. I urge ladies who struggle with shedding and/or breakage, keep using the products. The shedding, especially, will stop with continued use. Patience is key!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 18, 2008)

jovan787 said:


> That is amazing!! Congrats girl  Youre before picture is my current length so Im DEFINITELY motivated now for sure!  What did yo uuse (MT or OCT) and what did you mix it with???



Thank you, Jovan!! 

And thank you, ladies. Wow, it feels good that some people do see progress. I'm happy and thrilled that I've finally found something that works...

I must say that MT has changed my hair. You remember how bad it looked. How damaged. It haven't had to trim my hair at all since May. I started using MT in June. All I do is mix some MT with a combination of the following oils:

1. Rosemary
2. Grapeseed
3. Castor Oil
4. SAA (silk amino acids)
5. A couple of drops of Emu Oil for absorption.

Put this in an applicator bottle and use the tip to apply directly to the scalp. I apply it daily, washing every two or three days with either WEN or OCT (Ovation Cell Therapy). 

SP :blowkiss:


----------



## EMJazzy (Aug 19, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> *ETA*: I FIGURED IT OUT!! YAY!!
> 
> O.K., the first pic was taken in June 2008. The second pic last week with a fresh relaxer! So, ladies, my hair has never been this long. I love OCT/MT and WEN.
> 
> ...


 
CONGRATULATIONS!!!  WTGrow!!!


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 19, 2008)

Eclass215 said:


> I just ordered MT tonight, so I will start reporting my progress asap!  Only thing is I'm not using any heat to style my hair, so with shrinkage I don't know how noticeable the growth will be.  I'll do what I can!



Don't feel _too_ bad if you can't 'show' your growth - I haven't been posting many pictures for that very reason, despite my hair showing me wash to wash, that it's getting longer and thicker. *sigh*


----------



## PanamasOwn (Aug 19, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Thank you, Jovan!!
> 
> And thank you, ladies. Wow, it feels good that some people do see progress. I'm happy and thrilled that I've finally found something that works...
> 
> ...


 

You have made AMAZING progress...  your hair looks much thicker now too.. keep it up


----------



## growinmyhair (Aug 19, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> O.K., ladies. Help me out with this...
> 
> I'm trying to post a Pikistrips to showcase my update but don't know how to post it here.
> 
> HELP!!!!


 Wow great progress, keep it up......see i want try MT, but i'm scared about my hair to shedding too much, especailly while i'm in braids.  but with all the great results i'm seeing i'm tempted to try it.


----------



## PanamasOwn (Aug 19, 2008)

O.k so I have been using MT for a little over a month in a half now. I have yet to post progress pics and because I thought I didn't make that much progress. I finally took some tonight and will let you guys be the judge...







 Jan 08










 March 08










  May 08













 Aug 08 
(been using MT for a month in a half)


I can tell for sure my curls are more defined and it is much thicker, but I am not sure about length. I wanted to be shoulder length by Sept. 08 but I guess that it wont happen.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 19, 2008)

Shrinkage is a blip, ain't it??  It definitely looks thicker, and longer, but whether it's exceptional thickness/length is sucked up in shrinkage.


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 19, 2008)

angenoir said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I have not been posting much lately but I have been following the OCT/MT threads closely. Lots of good information and amazing progress pics.
> 
> ...


 
Awesome, Angie!!! Your hair is doing so well!!


----------



## january noir (Aug 19, 2008)

PanamasOwn said:


> O.k so I have been using MT for a little over a month in a half now. I have yet to post progress pics and because I thought I didn't make that much progress. I finally took some tonight and will let you guys be the judge...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Looking Good Mami!!!!   Pretty hair PanamasOwn!


----------



## blazingthru (Aug 20, 2008)

growinmyhair said:


> Wow great progress, keep it up......see i want try MT, but i'm scared about my hair to shedding too much, especailly while i'm in braids.  but with all the great results i'm seeing i'm tempted to try it.


 I am worried about this as well, since my hair is in twist its growing fast but I am worried that I might have shedding when I take out the twist and I collapse when I see how much hair has been lost.  Every day I fight against taking them out. I am trying to keep the twist in till October but will be taken them out in a few weeks.


----------



## genesis132 (Aug 20, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> *ETA*: I FIGURED IT OUT!! YAY!!
> 
> O.K., the first pic was taken in June 2008. The second pic last week with a fresh relaxer! So, ladies, my hair has never been this long. I love OCT/MT and WEN.
> 
> ...




WoW, good progress!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 20, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> *ETA*: I FIGURED IT OUT!! YAY!!
> 
> O.K., the first pic was taken in June 2008. The second pic last week with a fresh relaxer! So, ladies, my hair has never been this long. I love OCT/MT and WEN.
> 
> ...


 
Congrats!  Looking good. It looks like you are past APL and a few inches from MBL. My MT kit has arrived today. I won't be able to collect it till tomorrow though because shipping/receiving office closed before I could get home. DAMN!   So I won't get my hands on it till tomorrow.  I am so eager to try this stuff.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 20, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> O.K., ladies. Help me out with this...
> 
> I'm trying to post a Pikistrips to showcase my update but don't know how to post it here.
> 
> HELP!!!!


 





That is some awesome growth, SP.  How did I miss this?

Keep it up girlie!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 20, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Congrats!  Looking good. It looks like you are past APL and a few inches from MBL. My MT kit has arrived today. I won't be able to collect it till tomorrow though because shipping/receiving office closed before I could get home. DAMN!   So I won't get my hands on it till tomorrow.  I am so eager to try this stuff.



Girl, shut yo' mouth! Really??!?? Past APL?!?!? You should see me over here. I'm cheezing from hear to hear. I will continue to work though on thicker, healthier hair. Thank you so much, sweetheart!  Please don't keep up. You have to keep using the product and being patient. Add some oils to the product to protect against too much protein. Good luck and please keep us posted...

SP


----------



## PuffyBrown (Aug 20, 2008)

Wow, I missed this update. 
Oh wow. Great hair growth. This is so inspiring..




Serenity_Peace said:


> Girl, shut yo' mouth! Really??!?? Past APL?!?!? You should see me over here. I'm cheezing from hear to hear. I will continue to work though on thicker, healthier hair. Thank you so much, sweetheart!  Please don't keep up. You have to keep using the product and being patient. Add some oils to the product to protect against too much protein. Good luck and please keep us posted...
> 
> SP


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 21, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Girl, shut yo' mouth! Really??!?? Past APL?!?!? You should see me over here. I'm cheezing from hear to hear. I will continue to work though on thicker, healthier hair. Thank you so much, sweetheart!  Please don't keep up. You have to keep using the product and being patient. Add some oils to the product to protect against too much protein. Good luck and please keep us posted...
> 
> SP


 
I am trying to calm myself down because there is just to much uphevel in my life right now. It may take me a while to use it. 

In the June pic you seem to be at least .5 to 1 inch above APL. Now Based on your pics it looks like you have at the most grown 3 inches in 3 months. That's a hell of a lot of growth!  What do you think? Have you done any trimming? Your ends look even. If your bra strap is that low that could mean you either have a long torso or it's the style of the bra. It looks like the strap is thin so measuring by bra strap may not be helpful. 

If your hair continues at 1 inch per month you could be full MBL by October. And WSL by December!  I believe we are at the same length so I will be keeping my eye on you missy..


----------



## Jetblackhair (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow Serenity that is a lot of growth for that small amount of time.  Your hair looks wonderful! And you say your hair has never been that long...well CONGRATS on your new length. 




Serenity_Peace said:


> *ETA*: I FIGURED IT OUT!! YAY!!
> 
> O.K., the first pic was taken in June 2008. The second pic last week with a fresh relaxer! So, ladies, my hair has never been this long. I love OCT/MT and WEN.
> 
> ...


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 21, 2008)

Hi MT/OCT sisters !

Taking pics are the best way to satisfy one's hair anoerxia . 
Here are my 2nd month comparison shots and I'm quite pleased:
















Thanks ladies....as always!!


----------



## Platinum (Aug 21, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Hi MT/OCT sisters !
> 
> Taking pics are the best way to satisfy one's hair anoerxia .
> Here are my 2nd month comparison shots and I'm quite pleased:
> ...


 
((Reaching for my MT now )). Congratulations on your progress, Caribgirl!


----------



## Anew (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh wow, you ladies have been doing great. And the board has changed, haven't been on in a while and I still have a whole bottle of MT. I'm such a slacker, but I will start all over tonight and see how things go. Try to apply everyday with the exception of wash days, for 2 months. 

Congrats and Good Luck ladies!


----------



## Eclass215 (Aug 21, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Don't feel _too_ bad if you can't 'show' your growth - I haven't been posting many pictures for that very reason, despite my hair showing me wash to wash, that it's getting longer and thicker. *sigh*


 

Thanks!  I have a question though - how long will one bottle ususally last?


----------



## melodies815 (Aug 21, 2008)

Eclass215 said:


> Thanks!  I have a question though - how long will one bottle ususally last?



Hi everyone.  My name is Christi, and I am addicted to lurking;  however, this challenge made me not only subscribe but POST...AND buy Megatek all in one day!  I live in Britain, and coming from the US, the limescale in the water has been really hard on hair that was shoulder length when I arrived March '07.

Anyway...I just got off the phone with the UK MegaTek dealer  (delivery in one day flat!!!)...

(contact info if you are in the UK and need it:  
[email protected]
Debbie Burns
Maiden Beach Farm
01460 271 234)

...and she told me that if I mix it and use it diluted with oils to make it less bulky, it should last 3-6 months.  She still has her first 16 oz bottle after starting 6 months ago and will probably run out sometime this week.  She Washes 3x's/week and puts it on her hair AND scalp after washing and then rinses out.

I am going to experiment and see what works best for me.  

Hair stats:  4a/4b SL hair, relaxed, 3 months of stretching that ends today because I am getting ready to relax again.  Have had kinky twists for most of the year and will put them in again in 2 weeks after relaxer has had a little time to "season."

Thank you everyone for starting this challenge and for the fact that I don't feel so alone now over here.  You are a phenomenal group of women!!!  If you are in Britain and want to make a new friend, please feel free to contact!!

Pictures coming later...

Christi


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 21, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I am trying to calm myself down because there is just to much uphevel in my life right now. It may take me a while to use it.
> 
> In the June pic you seem to be at least .5 to 1 inch above APL. Now Based on your pics it looks like you have at the most grown 3 inches in 3 months. That's a hell of a lot of growth!  What do you think? Have you done any trimming? Your ends look even. If your bra strap is that low that could mean you either have a long torso or it's the style of the bra. It looks like the strap is thin so measuring by bra strap may not be helpful.
> 
> If your hair continues at 1 inch per month you could be full MBL by October. And WSL by December!  I believe we are at the same length so I will be keeping my eye on you missy..



It look a long time for my hair to grow. And I've experienced a lot of setbacks where I had to trim a few inches here and there, even though I was stretching relaxers and doing protective styles 99% of the time. But I do have a very long torso. That could be why the brastrap hangs down so low. I tried several other bras in my arsenal and they ALL hang down low. I do notice and have been told that I have a long back. The last time I did a trim was may in May but I wasn't using MT/OCT regularly. Look at my ends in June. Notice how bad they look. I didn't trim again, hoping that if I work on them enough, they catch up (see the gap on the right). 

I did a touch up two weeks ago and didn't trim. Part of me wants to do a light dusting just to stave off some splits, but my ends don't look bad even now. I attribute it to the OCT because that's the only thing I've done differently and consistently since June. I'm using WEN but only once a week. I just started using WEN, too, so I can't safely contribute the progress to that alone. By deductive reasoning, then, it has to be the MT/OCT.

Thank you so very much. I do hope that I'm getting an inch a month. Again I relaxed two weeks ago and it already feels like I'm getting some waves. My hair never grows fast and has never been this long.

Henna is great as well!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 21, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Wow Serenity that is a lot of growth for that small amount of time.  Your hair looks wonderful! And you say your hair has never been that long...well CONGRATS on your new length.



It's never been this long. NEVER! Nor does it grow fast at all. It took me well over a year to reach APL due to several setbacks. But it DOES work! This is the only thing that has worked for me, so I'm sticking to it!!!

Thanks so much! :blowkiss:


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 21, 2008)

Jetblackhair said:


> Wow Serenity that is a lot of growth for that small amount of time.  Your hair looks wonderful! And you say your hair has never been that long...well CONGRATS on your new length.



It's never been this long. NEVER! Nor does it grow fast at all. It took me well over a year to reach APL due to several setbacks. But it DOES work! This is the only thing that has worked for me, so I'm sticking to it!!!

Thanks so much! :blowkiss:


----------



## BostonMaria (Aug 21, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> It's never been this long. NEVER! Nor does it grow fast at all. It took me well over a year to reach APL due to several setbacks. But it DOES work! This is the only thing that has worked for me, so I'm sticking to it!!!
> 
> Thanks so much! :blowkiss:


What the?!!!! OMG look at all that hair in such a short period of time!  I'm going to take a before picture of the front of my hair and compare it to Sept before somebody in the OCT Challenge thread calls me a liar LOL  

Serenity Peace congrats on the growth! That's just beyond amazing and INSPIRING


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 21, 2008)

YAY!!! 

Thank you so much, BM!! 

I want to see some pics of your beautiful natchal, BM! Post some so we can see!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 21, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Hi MT/OCT sisters !
> 
> Taking pics are the best way to satisfy one's hair anoerxia .
> Here are my 2nd month comparison shots and I'm quite pleased:
> ...


That's amazing!


----------



## PuffyBrown (Aug 21, 2008)

That is amazing...

Just remembered to go apply my MT...OMY!

Great Job....





caribgirl said:


> Hi MT/OCT sisters !
> 
> Taking pics are the best way to satisfy one's hair anoerxia .
> Here are my 2nd month comparison shots and I'm quite pleased:
> ...


----------



## PureSilver (Aug 21, 2008)

Gosh these progress pix are making me hungry for megaT. iT SURE IS THE BOMB!!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow Serenity Peace! 

Get your grow on girl!! 

I haven't taken before and after pics because I keep cutting the relaxer out of my hair.  Moms noticed my progress before I did a Big Chop.

Funny story: I turned moms onto MT. We both ordered from Neeps. Come to find out Neeps only had one bottle of the gallon size left. Guess who got the gallon size - moms! I thought she was gonna send it to me because I need it and I introduced it to her.  Moms said, "no way!" She said that she was happy Neeps sent the last bottle to me and I'll just have to wait.  

Bad thing about this is I gave my friend the other half of my 16 oz bottle because I just knew my gallon size was on the way. Neeps is out of stock for another two weeks. 

Moms is already saying that her hair feels thicker already.

I'm growing! I know it. I now have a not so short mini fro.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 21, 2008)

yodie said:


> Wow Serenity Peace!
> 
> Get your grow on girl!!
> 
> ...



 Moms is _cold_!!!  

Girl, are there any horse tracks/farms around you?


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 22, 2008)

yodie said:


> Wow Serenity Peace!
> 
> Get your grow on girl!!
> 
> ...



Thank you, sweetie!!  Wow, I wish I had seen this message earlier because Horse Loverz has a sale, www.horseloverz.com. The sale ends on Thursday night but it's a great site to get your MT. I know it works. Trust me. You and I both know how I've tried everything in the book, only to experience a setback, having to cut inch by inch. My hair doesn't grow fast at all and it has never been this long!!! Don't give up!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 22, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Hi MT/OCT sisters !
> 
> Taking pics are the best way to satisfy one's hair anoerxia .
> Here are my 2nd month comparison shots and I'm quite pleased:
> ...



AMAZING, SIMPLY AMAZING GROWTH!!!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 22, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Hi MT/OCT sisters !
> 
> Taking pics are the best way to satisfy one's hair anoerxia .
> Here are my 2nd month comparison shots and I'm quite pleased:
> ...



AMZING, SIMPLY AMAZING GROWTH!!!!!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 22, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Moms is _cold_!!!
> 
> Girl, are there any horse tracks/farms around you?


 
Yeah, but the stores around me don't carry gallon size. 



Serenity_Peace said:


> Thank you, sweetie!!  Wow, I wish I had seen this message earlier because Horse Loverz has a sale, www.horseloverz.com. The sale ends on Thursday night but it's a great site to get your MT. I know it works. Trust me. You and I both know how I've tried everything in the book, only to experience a setback, having to cut inch by inch. My hair doesn't grow fast at all and it has never been this long!!! Don't give up!!


I'm gonna checkout horseloverz.  Dang, I just missed the sale.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 22, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> *ETA*: I FIGURED IT OUT!! YAY!!
> 
> O.K., the first pic was taken in June 2008. The second pic last week with a fresh relaxer! So, ladies, my hair has never been this long. I love OCT/MT and WEN.
> 
> ...



You are PAST APL!  You are PAST APL!  Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!

Your hair has grown sooooooooooooooooo (okay, that's enough "o's") much!

I can only imagine where your hair is going to be in December. *Smiles at the thought*

I am so happy for you!

I can't wait to see other's results in September!  It's going to be a party!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 22, 2008)

caribgirl said:


> Hi MT/OCT sisters !
> 
> Taking pics are the best way to satisfy one's hair anoerxia .
> Here are my 2nd month comparison shots and I'm quite pleased:
> ...



That is awesome growth!!!!!!!!  Yay!!!!!!


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Aug 22, 2008)

<dropping bottom lip> WOW, WOW, WOW!  That's all I can say.  Simply amazing.




Serenity_Peace said:


> *ETA*: I FIGURED IT OUT!! YAY!!
> 
> O.K., the first pic was taken in June 2008. The second pic last week with a fresh relaxer! So, ladies, my hair has never been this long. I love OCT/MT and WEN.
> 
> ...


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Aug 22, 2008)

Again, .  LOL  You ladies make me so impatient.  Your progress is just amazing - breath taking.  Carib, Girl, you should be so proud of yourself - I know I am proud and happy for you.

You see, women like you & serenity_peace makes short-haired gals like me die from impatience.  But Ladies you sure give me hope.  I am beaming with pride for you.




caribgirl said:


> Hi MT/OCT sisters !
> 
> Taking pics are the best way to satisfy one's hair anoerxia .
> Here are my 2nd month comparison shots and I'm quite pleased:
> ...


----------



## caribgirl (Aug 22, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> That's amazing!





PuffyBrown said:


> That is amazing...
> 
> Just remembered to go apply my MT...OMY!
> 
> Great Job....





Serenity_Peace said:


> AMAZING, SIMPLY AMAZING GROWTH!!!!!!





EbonyEyes said:


> That is awesome growth!!!!!!!!  Yay!!!!!!





rhapsdyblu said:


> Again, .  LOL  You ladies make me so impatient.  Your progress is just amazing - breath taking.  Carib, Girl, you should be so proud of yourself - I know I am proud and happy for you.
> 
> You see, women like you & serenity_peace makes short-haired gals like me die from impatience.  But Ladies you sure give me hope.  I am beaming with pride for you.




THANKS so much ladies!!!!! MT is great!! 

Rhapsdyblu, your are growing long and strong!!! Each day you are making this happen!! You are truly an inspiration to all of us- short, medium, AND long haired sisters!!!!!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> You are PAST APL!  You are PAST APL!  Ahhhhhhhhh!!!!!
> 
> Your hair has grown sooooooooooooooooo (okay, that's enough "o's") much!
> 
> ...



I can't believe you say I'm *PAST APL*!! That's wonderful and makes me feel so good. Thank you so much!! :blowkiss:

I need to clip the ends. I do have some splits and I'd rather cut them than to have a setback. So I'll do that this weekend...

I'm actually looking forward to my next 4-month update. I want to show my hair off to my father when I see him for Christmas in December!! 

Thanks, again!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> <dropping bottom lip> WOW, WOW, WOW!  That's all I can say.  Simply amazing.



No, rhapsdyblu!! YOU ARE MY HERO!! You are the one who gave me the inspiration to keep going and to never give up. You truly do not know how much of a blessing you are to so many women here. When we wanted to give up, you were there! Thank you so much! Your progress is incredible. Keep blessing us with your progress, your inspiration, your success!!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 23, 2008)

I don't have any great pics to post.

I've been using MT for awhile now and I know my hair is growing, but I just did a big chop, so it's like I made no progress.

I see all of you making noticeable progress. I notice my progress to, but it's still short because I just did the BC.  

Wondering if I should take pics of my mini fro to cheer myself on as I continue my MT journey.  

I'm wearing a wig and don't plan on pressing my hair until Dec 2008.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2008)

I'd love to see some pics, Yodie! I know you've been working hard!


----------



## yodie (Aug 23, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'd love to see some pics, Yodie! I know you've been working hard!


 
But I really don't have much to show.  I have a small fro with a small amount of relaxer on my ends.  I don't press my hair now, so it shrinks like a mug.  Thank God for my half wig.  

I apply MT EVERYDAY, ayurvedic rinse weekly on Tuesdays and then CW with steam every Friday.  LOVE THAT STEAMER!! 

I was thinking of blogging my hair journey from now until Dec. 2009.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Aug 23, 2008)

Thank you so much for the wonderful compliment.  My husband told me tonight that he is just in awe of how much my hair has grown and how good it looks.  Of course I am as inpatient as all get out.  

I think it is such a blessing how we can and do inspire each other without even realizing it - just by sharing our struggles and our regimes and our successes.  Even when we don't see it, we post and others help us to see how far we've come.  That's what you all do for me.

So, woman, you keep up the great work.

BTW, you ladies have bought up all the MT on the planet.  Poor horses are crying and complaining cause their owners can't find any cell rebuilder to help repair their poor damaged manes and coats. I tried every site I knew to get the gallon size of MT & they were all sold out.  Finally googled MT gallon size & found one place & I quickly bought it up before you guys empty out their warehouse.




Serenity_Peace said:


> No, rhapsdyblu!! YOU ARE MY HERO!! You are the one who gave me the inspiration to keep going and to never give up. You truly do not know how much of a blessing you are to so many women here. When we wanted to give up, you were there! Thank you so much! Your progress is incredible. Keep blessing us with your progress, your inspiration, your success!!!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 23, 2008)

yodie said:


> I don't have any great pics to post.
> 
> I've been using MT for awhile now and I know my hair is growing, but I just did a big chop, so it's like I made no progress.
> 
> ...



Yeah, girl!   Post those pics.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Aug 23, 2008)

yodie said:


> But I really don't have much to show.  I have a small fro with a small amount of relaxer on my ends.  I don't press my hair now, so it shrinks like a mug.  Thank God for my half wig.
> 
> I apply MT EVERYDAY, ayurvedic rinse weekly on Tuesdays and then CW with steam every Friday.  LOVE THAT STEAMER!!
> 
> I was thinking of blogging my hair journey from now until Dec. 2009.



I'm so jealous! I want a steamer so badly...

Good luck and don't give up! No matter what!!


----------



## Amerie123 (Aug 23, 2008)

what is better: OCT or MegaTek? And why are some of the challengers using both products?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2008)

yodie said:


> I don't have any great pics to post.
> 
> I've been using MT for awhile now and I know my hair is growing, but I just did a big chop, so it's like I made no progress.
> 
> ...


 
I did the same thing only I took off 1/2" which still represents a whole month's progress.  I am gonna do better for the December reveal I think.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2008)

amazing said:


> what is better: OCT or MegaTek? And why are some of the challengers using both products?


 
OCT works well for length it seems and MT encourages thickness more, however they both are excellent products. OCT is very expensive and MT is not so I bought both as a means to stretch my OCT a bit. 

OCT comes complete with no additional oils needed to be added to it while MT is so strong in protein content that many are diluting it to reduce having an overloaded protein effect, but remember it's cheaper so many don't mind adding some oils to it.


----------



## SouthernStunner (Aug 23, 2008)

which product in the OCT are people using? Is it the cream rinse or the cell therapy or both?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 23, 2008)

karlap said:


> which product in the OCT are people using? Is it the cream rinse or the cell therapy or both?


 
karlap January Noir and I are using the entire line along with a few others, ie, the shampoo, cell therapy and the creme rinse. I really feel they work excellent together. I also have the entire MT line as well and I feel the same way about the MT line as I do about the OCT.


----------



## yodie (Aug 23, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> I'm so jealous! I want a steamer so badly...
> 
> Good luck and don't give up! No matter what!!


 
The steamer is GREAT. You have to invest in one. I brought one from China and had to buy a converter. It was a process, but now that I have it I definitely don't regret it.  



Aggie said:


> I did the same thing only I took off 1/2" which still represents a whole month's progress.  I am gonna do better for the December reveal I think.


 
I had a friend take some photos of my little fro.  Gonna put them in my fotki and measure my progress each month.  I longgg to be able to wear my hair in a bun or a knot.


----------



## yodie (Aug 23, 2008)

Ladies, you all encourage me so much.  

Decided to journal and track my hair progress from now until Dec. 2009 in my fotki.  

Check out my albums/journals. PW is in my siggy.

Caution: don't expect to see nice coils, advice, great styles. It's just me and my mane in it's natural state. ENJOY!!


----------



## Valerie (Aug 23, 2008)

yodie said:


> Ladies, you all encourage me so much.
> 
> Decided to journal and track my hair progress from now until Dec. 2009 in my fotki.
> 
> ...



I can't see any pictures in your album, it seems it it empty.


----------



## yodie (Aug 24, 2008)

Valerie said:


> I can't see any pictures in your album, it seems it it empty.


 
Did you try clicking on the folder? 
I had to do it like this because my photos showed up whenever someone googled my real name.


----------



## Sindeee (Aug 26, 2008)

...........


----------



## Sindeee (Aug 26, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful compliment.  My husband told me tonight that he is just in awe of how much my hair has grown and how good it looks.  Of course I am as inpatient as all get out.
> 
> I think it is such a blessing how we can and do inspire each other without even realizing it - just by sharing our struggles and our regimes and our successes.  Even when we don't see it, we post and others help us to see how far we've come.  That's what you all do for me.
> 
> ...




rhapsdyblu, I love reading your posts, they are so inspiring and encouraging. I can tell you are a really sweet lady.

Sometimes your posts put s a smile on my face and makes me laugh too. 

Keep up the good work on your hair and HAPPY GROWING!

Sindeee


----------



## grnidmonster (Aug 27, 2008)

Ladies,
everyone's hair is so pretty. I hope to get even a portion of that growth. If I can get to APL-not even back to my original BSL, I will be grateful.

Blessings.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Aug 27, 2008)

Can I post the progress pictures of my nape if I'm in the don't show hair until December challenge?


----------



## january noir (Aug 27, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> Can I post the progress pictures of my nape if I'm in the don't show hair until December challenge?


 
Don't see why not!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Aug 27, 2008)

january noir said:


> Don't see why not!


 

Cool if showing the back of my head is "showing my hair" then oh well lol I don't show it in public. Note that I didn't start using MT until 8-9-08. So roughly 2 weeks progress. Also I'm mixing the MT with my own concoction including MN and other stuff.

Ok this picture was taken 8-5-08






And this is 8-26-08





This picture is 8-6-08





And this is 8-27-08



​


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow Moustacy - it's all full and curly, and you've almost lost your reverse widow's peak! *lol* There is just so much more hair there, too!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Aug 27, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Wow Moustacy - it's all full and curly, and you've almost lost your reverse widow's peak! *lol* There is just so much more hair there, too!


 

[email protected] widows peak yeahhh my mom was like ughhhhhhhh you're trying to have hair on your neck or something lol I can't wait for this perm to come out so far it's been 3 months since I permed it I guess I have a year or so to go maybe less at this rate.​


----------



## msmoodyr (Aug 27, 2008)

Great pics, ladies ... my MT is in transit...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Mahalialee4 said:


> It is good stuff. It is what I used when I had my health issues in 1999 and lost so much hair and had bald spots. (Refer Fotki). MT was a mainstay. I used to talk about it in one of the old hair forums under the name Shebanoire.* I used it solid for a year*. I am so glad it worked for you too. HTH bonjour


 

Why did you stop using it?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 27, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> It look a long time for my hair to grow. And I've experienced a lot of setbacks where I had to trim a few inches here and there, even though I was stretching relaxers and doing protective styles 99% of the time. But I do have a very long torso. That could be why the brastrap hangs down so low. I tried several other bras in my arsenal and they ALL hang down low. I do notice and have been told that I have a long back. The last time I did a trim was may in May but I wasn't using MT/OCT regularly. Look at my ends in June. Notice how bad they look. I didn't trim again, hoping that if I work on them enough, they catch up (see the gap on the right).
> 
> I did a touch up two weeks ago and didn't trim. Part of me wants to do a light dusting just to stave off some splits, but my ends don't look bad even now. I attribute it to the OCT because that's the only thing I've done differently and consistently since June. I'm using WEN but only once a week. I just started using WEN, too, so I can't safely contribute the progress to that alone. By deductive reasoning, then, it has to be the MT/OCT.
> 
> ...


 
I think after not having significant hair growth this MT/OCT is just what you need. It certainly is a moral booster.  I hope I see some growth because I am so tired of shoulder length hair. Really I am. If you get an inch per month that means 12 inches a year! Does anyone get that much? I am tempted to dust as well. I bought a good pair of sissors 3 weeks ago and I'm scurred! I've been using MT for 2 days now and my hair is much softer and smells GRRRRRRREAT! I just took down my twists because the hair at my roots were puffy and had completely un-twisted. LAWD! So I had a tangled mess. Must have been the swimming and steam room yesterday. But hey I enjoyed myself! 

Oh, what is WEN?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 27, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Thank you so much for the wonderful compliment. My husband told me tonight that he is just in awe of how much my hair has grown and how good it looks. Of course I am as inpatient as all get out.
> 
> I think it is such a blessing how we can and do inspire each other without even realizing it - just by sharing our struggles and our regimes and our successes. Even when we don't see it, we post and others help us to see how far we've come. That's what you all do for me.
> 
> ...


 
  I do believe that the LHCF ladies are indeed buying up the Mega-Tek! I bought two bottles of Rebuilder on KvVet and I went back to see if they had any more and it said: Out of Stock. LOL It was me, I took the last few bottles! YEAH! If this works for me I will buy a gallon or at least 2 more bottles.  Those sweet horses!


----------



## jamaicalovely (Aug 27, 2008)

Moustacy, great progress!


----------



## november wind (Aug 27, 2008)

Your nape is looking good, Moustacy.  Congrats!!


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Aug 27, 2008)

jamaicalovely said:


> Moustacy, great progress!


 


november wind said:


> Your nape is looking good, Moustacy. Congrats!!


 

Thanks ladies!​


----------



## Mahalialee4 (Aug 28, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Why did you stop using it?



I am very sensitive to certain smells and I found the smell of coconut just overwhelming. It never occurred to me that I could change the smell by adding essential oils. Now I add a drop of an essential oil and it makes all the difference.  Also, I got the results I wanted which was to start my hair growing again and filling in the bald spots. Did you see my Fotki, yet and see the 'damaged' hair section?  My hair got pretty thick and I was also adding a lot of homemade fatty oil combos at the same time and a barrage of protein treatments and bagging quite often. Finally, my focus at the time was not on length, but on 'recovery' and once that happened I moved on.

'Until now!. I want to see what I can accomplish with it now, since it is now the rage. Want to add that I will do a run of MT and then a run of my homemade sulphur mix as I do not want my hair to become indifferent to the MT and the growth slow down and my scalp gets touchy with the MT after about 3 weeks.  I am going for growth SURGES on a constant basis. Hope this helps.


----------



## gdivant (Aug 28, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I think after not having significant hair growth this MT/OCT is just what you need. It certainly is a moral booster.  I hope I see some growth because I am so tired of shoulder length hair. Really I am. If you get an inch per month that means 12 inches a year! Does anyone get that much? I am tempted to dust as well. I bought a good pair of sissors 3 weeks ago and I'm scurred! I've been using MT for 2 days now and my hair is much softer and smells GRRRRRRREAT! I just took down my twists because the hair at my roots were puffy and had completely un-twisted. LAWD! So I had a tangled mess. Must have been the swimming and steam room yesterday. But hey I enjoyed myself!
> 
> Oh, what is WEN?[/quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Aug 28, 2008)

Ok ladies, I applied it tonight after washing my hair and I'm getting a slight warming/some throbbing/itches going. That's good, right? It's mostly in the front but I think it's because my hair is thinner there. It's always been thinner in the front; even when I had boocoo hair as a child!! I oiled my hair first then put on the MT like I would oil my scalp. Then got my scalp massager and massaged it in. I was only going to do this at night after I shower but now after seeing rhasody (you are a true inspriration!!!) I think I'll get my lazy butt up ten minutes early and do it in the morning too!! I'm not playin' I want my childhood hair back-now!!! And then I'ma cry like a baby. Happy tears mind you...

In the meantime, to keep me going I will visualize my hair as it used to be and continue to stalk...uhh I mean look at you all's albums/progress pictures...

Oh, BTW...my avatar is my starting pic...I just took it on Sunday 8-24-08


----------



## Valerie (Aug 29, 2008)

Back
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmit...mparison-of-mega-tek/growingbackhairgrow.html

Sides
http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmit...mparison-of-mega-tek/showinggrowthatside.html

http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmit...mparison-of-mega-tek/usingmegatekfor20da.html

http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmit...mparison-of-mega-tek/showinggrowthatside.html

http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmit...mparison-of-mega-tek/usingmegatekfor20da.html


----------



## Valerie (Aug 29, 2008)

password in profile.

I also mixed Mega Tek with my own products and so far I am very pleased with the results.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 29, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I do believe that the LHCF ladies are indeed buying up the Mega-Tek! I bought two bottles of Rebuilder on KvVet and I went back to see if they had any more and it said: Out of Stock. LOL It was me, I took the last few bottles! YEAH! If this works for me I will buy a gallon or at least 2 more bottles.  Those sweet horses!


 
There are probably more people who are using it on this forum who just aren't telling.....


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Aug 29, 2008)

N&W, I am sure there are.  Last week when I tried to find the gallon size nobody had it.  I finally did a google search for gallon size mega tek & found 1 place that still had it.  As I said on the main OCT/MT board, there are poor horseys out there whose poor manes & coats are looking shoddy 'cause these human women on LHCF are buying up all their product. I am so sad for them.




Nice & Wavy said:


> There are probably more people who are using it on this forum who just aren't telling.....


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Aug 29, 2008)

I am so honored to hear I am an inspiration, especially since I am so impatient & frustrated.  It feels like it is going so slow.  My sides still are not as thick & lush as they once were & my hair is so short. Urrrrgggghhhhh We had to take faculty photos on Wed. They post them on the wall of the graduate school for all to see. I kept saying I am having a bad hair day & nobody could get it.  Shoot, my edges were still too thin & they were going to be posted on the wall & probably the internet for all the world to see. But then I periodically see you long haired women (who I envy - btw) & you say I inspire you - WOW!

I also realize my hair issues were the result of a serious medical issue that has been resolved & I just celebrated my 57th birthday - so I am blessed.  Blessed to be alive & blessed to have found you ladies. 




LongCurlyLocks said:


> Ok ladies, I applied it tonight after washing my hair and I'm getting a slight warming/some throbbing/itches going. That's good, right? It's mostly in the front but I think it's because my hair is thinner there. It's always been thinner in the front; even when I had boocoo hair as a child!! I oiled my hair first then put on the MT like I would oil my scalp. Then got my scalp massager and massaged it in. I was only going to do this at night after I shower but now after seeing rhasody (you are a true inspriration!!!) I think I'll get my lazy butt up ten minutes early and do it in the morning too!! I'm not playin' I want my childhood hair back-now!!! And then I'ma cry like a baby. Happy tears mind you...
> 
> In the meantime, to keep me going I will visualize my hair as it used to be and continue to stalk...uhh I mean look at you all's albums/progress pictures...
> 
> Oh, BTW...my avatar is my starting pic...I just took it on Sunday 8-24-08


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 29, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> N&W, I am sure there are. Last week when I tried to find the gallon size nobody had it. I finally did a google search for gallon size mega tek & found 1 place that still had it. As I said on the main OCT/MT board, there are poor horseys out there whose poor manes & coats are looking shoddy 'cause these human women on LHCF are buying up all their product. I am so sad for them.


----------



## la flaca (Aug 29, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> Cool if showing the back of my head is "showing my hair" then oh well lol I don't show it in public. Note that I didn't start using MT until 8-9-08. So roughly 2 weeks progress. Also I'm mixing the MT with my own concoction including MN and other stuff.​
> Ok this picture was taken 8-5-08
> 
> 
> ...


 
I'm impressed!!!!!!!! Just WAO


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Aug 29, 2008)

la flaca said:


> I'm impressed!!!!!!!! Just WAO


 
Thank ya very much!​


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 29, 2008)

I am about to order the MT.
Am I to get the cell rebuilder?


----------



## january noir (Aug 29, 2008)

Hot40 said:


> I am about to order the MT.
> Am I to get the cell rebuilder?


 
Yes, the Equine Cell Rebuilder.


----------



## genesis132 (Aug 29, 2008)

Valerie said:


> Back
> http://public.fotki.com/Valeriesmit...mparison-of-mega-tek/growingbackhairgrow.html
> 
> Sides
> ...




*Good Job Valerie! I definitely can tell your hair has grown and is so much more thicker *


----------



## january noir (Aug 29, 2008)

6/17 ---------------6/22--------------8/29​ 






8/29


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> 6/17 ---------------6/22--------------8/29​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wow......girl, your hair got longer and is much thicker!

You couldn't wait to show you pics huh?  Girl....I feel like showing mine too......uggghhhhh!


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Wow......girl, your hair got longer and is much thicker!
> 
> You couldn't wait to show you pics huh? Girl....I feel like showing mine too......uggghhhhh!


 

It really did!    I'm up tonight watching tv.  DSO is asleep so I said let me do this while I'm up.  I want to enjoy the weekend instead of spending so much time on here    so I decided to post tonight.

I had mad breakage and my hair had gotten so rough before the challenge.  Ovation really fixed that for me.   I've cut back my daily usage of Ovation to 1x per week since July.   I am sure that if I was using it daily like I did in May/June, my hair would be a little longer.  

The first pics in June are with hair straight after a wash.   The pics in August are with curls from a 3 day old rollerset.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> It really did!  I'm up tonight watching tv. DSO is asleep so I said let me do this while I'm up. I want to enjoy the weekend instead of spending so much time on here  so I decided to post tonight.
> 
> I had mad breakage and my hair had gotten so rough before the challenge. Ovation really fixed that for me. I've cut back my daily usage of Ovation to 1x per week since July. I am sure that if I was using it daily like I did in May/June, my hair would be a little longer.
> 
> The first pics in June are with hair straight after a wash. The pics in August are with curls from a 3 day old rollerset.


 
You can certainly tell the difference and it looks great.  I do know that alternating OCT/MT has helped me tremendously!!!  Try it...you will be amazed!


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> You can certainly tell the difference and it looks great. I do know that alternating OCT/MT has helped me tremendously!!! Try it...you will be amazed!


 
I have my MegaTek too, but I swear I don't have time!!!  I was going to do a treatment tonight but I'm going to bed.   I will alternate more.  Thanks for the tip  

I purchased an extra Ovation Creme Rinse that I'll use.  I have but don't like the Premier Creme Rinse.   The scent is not pleasing to me for some reason.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> I have my MegaTek too, but I swear I don't have time!!! I was going to do a treatment tonight but I'm going to bed. I will alternate more. Thanks for the tip
> 
> I purchased an extra Ovation Creme Rinse that I'll use. I have but don't like the Premier Creme Rinse. The scent is not pleasing to me for some reason.


 
I totally understand...you are welcome.

I've never tried anything else from Equiss besides MegaTek.


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Aug 30, 2008)

Do you think mixing the MT with other oils helps decrease shedding? I'm afraid to use MT Straight cause of the shedding people say they experience. I plan on mixing my MT with Coconut Oil, Castor Oil, Rosemary, Ylang Ylang, Cedarwood, Lavender, Jojoba, Mahabriganj and Bhringraj oils, am I using too many oils, will using all these oils cancel out the effects of the MT?


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Aug 30, 2008)

IWantBSl09 said:


> Do you think mixing the MT with other oils helps decrease shedding? I'm afraid to use MT Straight cause of the shedding people say they experience. I plan on mixing my MT with Coconut Oil, Castor Oil, Rosemary, Ylang Ylang, Cedarwood, Lavender, Jojoba, Mahabriganj and Bhringraj oils, am I using too many oils, will using all these oils cancel out the effects of the MT?


 

I mixed it with MADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD other things and I still shed so it's inevitable.​


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 30, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> N&W, I am sure there are. Last week when I tried to find the gallon size nobody had it. I finally did a google search for gallon size mega tek & found 1 place that still had it. As I said on the main OCT/MT board, there are poor horseys out there whose poor manes & coats are looking shoddy 'cause these human women on LHCF are buying up all their product. I am so sad for them.


 

Those stubborn animals need to learn how to share.  Sweet things.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> I have my MegaTek too, but I swear I don't have time!!! I was going to do a treatment tonight but I'm going to bed. I will alternate more. Thanks for the tip
> 
> I purchased an extra Ovation Creme Rinse that I'll use. I have but don't like the Premier Creme Rinse. The scent is not pleasing to me for some reason.


 

I have the Premier Cream Rinse and I don't care for the smell either. It reminds me of a dog shampoo. It's not really strong though so that helps. Thank goodness I have the Botanical Spray smells really nice. I almost drank it when I first got it.


----------



## SelfStyled (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> 6/17 ---------------6/22--------------8/29​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Fantastic JN!  It is thicker and longer!!!


----------



## yodie (Aug 30, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Fantastic JN! It is thicker and longer!!!


 
JN and SelfStyled,

You ladies got some great progress here! It's growing right on down your back.


----------



## 4mia (Aug 30, 2008)

i cant wait to order some! dang hurricane is about to hit so no point in ordering it now


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

yodie said:


> JN and SelfStyled,
> 
> You ladies got some great progress here! It's growing right on down your back.


 
My hair is finally filling in.   It had thinned out so much with breakage and age related hair loss.   I am actually wearing my hair out more than I ever did.


----------



## Hot40 (Aug 30, 2008)

I want to order today did any of you suffer and side affects?


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Aug 30, 2008)

Wow, Lady, amazing.  I am thinking of adding OCT to my regime.  I think I'll order some & rotate it with the MT.

Your hair looks marvelous, darling.  Simply marvelous.




january noir said:


> 6/17 ---------------6/22--------------8/29​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> Wow, Lady, amazing.  I am thinking of adding OCT to my regime.  I think I'll order some & rotate it with the MT.
> 
> Your hair looks marvelous, darling.  Simply marvelous.



Thanks Rhapsdyblu    My hair's condition has improved so much!


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

SelfStyled said:


> Fantastic JN!  It is thicker and longer!!!



I am very pleased with how my hair not only appears thicker than it ever did, but it _feels_ a little thicker too.  Trust me, my hair is thin by genetics, but this product helps tremendously.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

Here are my progress pics from June 8th to August 30th!






I've been a faithful user of Mega-Tek for 3 months.

I wanted to wait until the September 1st party to show this progress but I was so excited that I had to share my excitement with you ladies TODAY!

I'm a part of the 1/8-1/4 inch a month club so the amount of growth I've received in these past three months means so much to me!

I thank God for leading me to this awesome product and I thank God for you amazing ladies who've supported and encouraged me!

I can only imagine where my hair is going to be when my 6 year natural hair anniversary rolls around in late December!


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Here are my progress pics from June 8th to August 30th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW!  That's some progress!    You must feel great!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Here are my progress pics from June 8th to August 30th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

WOW, WOW, WOW....Your hair grew alot!!!!  

I'm so happy for you girl..I really am.  You are going to get to your goal sooner than you thought.....congratulations!

ETA: My dh saw your pics of your hair length and said "is there a picture of her whole face?" And then I showed him the pic in your avatar and he said "Oh, she is a very pretty woman...and from the picture, she looks alot like Jada Pickett-Smith."


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> WOW!  That's some progress!    You must feel great!



Honey - I feel fabulous!  I feel like dancing!  Actually, I am dancing!!!!!!


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> WOW, WOW, WOW....Your hair grew alot!!!!
> 
> I'm so happy for you girl..I really am.  You are going to get to your goal sooner than you thought.....congratulations!
> 
> ETA: My dh saw your pics of your hair length and said "is there a picture of her whole face?" And then I showed him the pic in your avatar and he said "Oh, she is a very pretty woman...and from the picture, she looks alot like Jada Pickett-Smith."



I love you N&W...Thank you!  I named it, claimed it, and received it! God is good!!!!!

Please tell your dh that I said he is wonderful and I thank him for his awesome compliment!!


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

Can we start a new OCT/MT Challenge Pix Updated Thread from June - Sept?

I will start it if that's ok with ya'll and if so, those who just updated, please put your pics from June in that thread.  

Let me know.


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Can we start a new OCT/MT Challenge Pix Updated Thread from June - Sept?
> 
> I will start it if that's ok with ya'll and if so, those who just updated, please put your pics from June in that thread.
> 
> Let me know.



That would be fine by me!   I want to post some more pics.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> I love you N&W...Thank you! I named it, claimed it, and received it! God is good!!!!!
> 
> Please tell your dh that I said he is wonderful and I thank him for his awesome compliment!!


 
Awww....you are so welcome.  When dh read your response, he got this really huge cheesy smile and said to tell you..."thank you."


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok, JN...I'll do it now and add my pics too.


----------



## JustKiya (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> 6/17 ---------------6/22--------------8/29​
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 



EbonyEyes said:


> Here are my progress pics from June 8th to August 30th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 

WOW WOW :wow:   AMAZING both of you!! That's just - INCREDIBLE!!!! 



january noir said:


> Thanks Rhapsdyblu    My hair's condition has improved so much!



You can tell JN! Your hair looks so much lusher and thicker in that last picture - I thought to myself that it looked like a brand new head of hair! 



january noir said:


> I have my MegaTek too, but I swear I don't have time!!!  I was going to do a treatment tonight but I'm going to bed.   I will alternate more.  Thanks for the tip
> 
> I purchased an extra Ovation Creme Rinse that I'll use.  I have but don't like the Premier Creme Rinse.   The scent is not pleasing to me for some reason.



Yeah, I'm not a fan of the scent either - it's really strong baby powder. How much does the Ovation CR run?


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> WOW WOW :wow:   AMAZING both of you!! That's just - INCREDIBLE!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Chica!  The Creme Rinse is $29.95 but you would get your discount.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> 6/17 ---------------6/22--------------8/29​
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Oh my goodness that's amazing progress!!!!  Please post this in the new thread so I can ooh and ahh again!


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Oh my goodness that's amazing progress!!!!  Please post this in the new thread so I can ooh and ahh again!



Not me!  You're the one!!! !  
WOW!  Look at the difference and only 3 months?!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Oh my goodness that's amazing progress!!!! Please post this in the new thread so I can ooh and ahh again!


 
About your progress, all I can say is *WOW!*


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, JN...I'll do it now and add my pics too.


 
Oooooooooooooooooh, Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, Lovely and Long N & W, I am so proud of you honey. I can't wait for my hair to get this long and thick. I don't think I have too much progress to report this time (because I gone and trimmed off some last month) but whatever I have I'll post the pic up hopefully by next week.


----------



## Nice & Wavy (Aug 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oooooooooooooooooh, Aaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh, Lovely and Long N & W, I am so proud of you honey. I can't wait for my hair to get this long and thick. I don't think I have too much progress to report this time (because I gone and trimmed off some last month) but whatever I have I'll post the pic up hopefully by next week.


 
Thank you, Aggie.  I had to trim about 1/4 inch off as well....it was needed because I hadn't trimmed since April.

I can't wait to see your pics next week.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> Cool if showing the back of my head is "showing my hair" then oh well lol I don't show it in public. Note that I didn't start using MT until 8-9-08. So roughly 2 weeks progress. Also I'm mixing the MT with my own concoction including MN and other stuff.​
> Ok this picture was taken 8-5-08
> 
> 
> ...


 
Holy crap Moustacy, your hair has thickened up sooooo well. Congrats on your awesome progress.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> About your progress, all I can say is *WOW!*



Thanks Aggie!


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

january noir said:


> 6/17 ---------------6/22--------------8/29​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Oooooh Jn, there is obvious big difference in your hair - and I mean, both length and thickness. There is hope for my fine tresses yet.


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Here are my progress pics from June 8th to August 30th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Wow!!! That's what's up!! Great progress. I hope my hair has that much growth if not more on the last check in. I just started my MT on Wednesday, so it's too early to check in with you all on the 1st. But I'm excited to see you all's pics-gonna be my inspriation to stick with it.

So far I'm using it twice daily (morning/night before bed). I might drop down to just at night because I notice that I still have product in my hair. I don't build up or for my hair to have protein damage. But I was my hair twice a week, so I should be ok, right?


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Thanks Aggie!


 
You're welcomed honey.


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Thank you, Aggie. I had to trim about 1/4 inch off as well....it was needed because I hadn't trimmed since April.
> 
> I can't wait to see your pics next week.


 
You're quite welcomed love and I look forward to revealing my pics next week too.


----------



## EbonyEyes (Aug 30, 2008)

LongCurlyLocks said:


> Wow!!! That's what's up!! Great progress. I hope my hair has that much growth if not more on the last check in. I just started my MT on Wednesday, so it's too early to check in with you all on the 1st. But I'm excited to see you all's pics-gonna be my inspriation to stick with it.
> 
> So far I'm using it twice daily (morning/night before bed). I might drop down to just at night because I notice that I still have product in my hair. I don't build up or for my hair to have protein damage. But I was my hair twice a week, so I should be ok, right?



Thanks LCL!  I hope you have some amazing progress by Dec 1st.  Can't wait to fall out at the sight of your progress pics!

I only use MT once nightly.  To counteract the possible drying effects of MT, I use the following mix that was recommended in the first MT/OCT Challenge thread:

-2 oz of Mega-Tek
-1/8 tsp castor oil
-1/8 tsp Vitamin E oil
-1/8 tsp silk amino acids

After applying the mix, I spray by braids/twists with my homemade moisturizing spray.

I wash my hair once a week so you washing twice a week should be good!  Are you using a quality moisturizing conditioner?


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 30, 2008)

congrats *EbonyEyes GREAT GROWTH!!!! *

I'M SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!


----------



## grnidmonster (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice and Wavy,
How are you alternating OCT and MT? I was thinking about ordering the OCT today (I want my hair to recover so badly). Are you alternating with it on you scalp of as an entire head treatment or MT scalp and OCT wash day treatment?

TIA


----------



## january noir (Aug 30, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Oooooh Jn, there is obvious big difference in yo ur hair - and I mean, both length and thickness. There is hope for my fine tresses yet.


 
What chu talkin' 'bout Aggie?   Your hair is absolutely gorgeous already.
I can't wait for your pics!


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Aug 30, 2008)

EbonyEyes said:


> Thanks LCL! I hope you have some amazing progress by Dec 1st. Can't wait to fall out at the sight of your progress pics!
> 
> I only use MT once nightly. To counteract the possible drying effects of MT, I use the following mix that was recommended in the first MT/OCT Challenge thread:
> 
> ...


 

Well, I use oils on my hair first, then put on the MT like I oil my hair afterwards. Then I rub/massage into my scalp. I use Mane and Tail Deep Moisturaizing Conditioner. I didn't like the shampoo; I used it in the past. The conditioner seems ok so far. It has glycerin and wheat protein and coconut oil in it. I might still twice a night I don't know...


----------



## Valerie (Aug 30, 2008)

genesis132 said:


> *Good Job Valerie! I definitely can tell your hair has grown and is so much more thicker *



Thank you Genesis, I am very pleased with Mega-Tek, also I shall be buying the complete set of OCT, what I am pleased about this product, is that it does what is says. Your hair has grown a lot too, and I cannot wait to be your length and your hair colour is so pretty


----------



## Valerie (Aug 30, 2008)

Ladies, you have made some excellent, excellent progress! You all must give yourselves a round of applause. Mega-Tek and OCT are awesome products and it has given a lot of us hope, in getting long, healthy, thick hair.  I thank Jesus daily for these products, they are certainly a God send.


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Aug 30, 2008)

Hi, I'm joining the challenge, and began using MT August 25. Just leaving my starter pic below (second one). Thanks!


----------



## napgurl (Aug 30, 2008)

*January noir, Ebony Eyes and Nice & Wavy great progress ladies.*


----------



## Blaque*Angel (Aug 30, 2008)

January noir, nice n wavy, Moustacy,SelfStyled   i'm impressed. congrats ladies


----------



## RENIBELL (Aug 30, 2008)

Nice & Wavy said:


> Ok, JN...I'll do it now and add my pics too.


 

Great progress Girl! cant wait to be able to post mine


----------



## Aggie (Aug 30, 2008)

myangeleyez1072 said:


> Hi, I'm joining the challenge, and began using MT August 25. Just leaving my starter pic below (second one). Thanks!


 
Hi myangeleyez1072, welcome to the challenge.


----------



## IWantBSl09 (Aug 30, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> I mixed it with MADDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD other things and I still shed so it's inevitable.​



OOh manerplexed...but do you think your shedding has increased? Or has it stayed it the same?


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Aug 31, 2008)

IWantBSl09 said:


> OOh manerplexed...but do you think your shedding has increased? Or has it stayed it the same?


 
My hair wasn't shedding before I started using MT so it's definitely increased. My hair was good to go until I started using this stuff but shedding isn't a bad thing. When you're on a treatment now if it just starts shedding out of nowhere that's a problem.


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 1, 2008)

I took my pix tonight because I may not have time tomorrow. At times I do not feel I have made a lot of progress 'cause I don't have a gazillion inches of growth....yet....but I do realize that I have made progress. I am so impatient. However, N&W told me that I will be amazed when I see where I am in a year.  That helped to remind me it just takes time.

I used a few different shots from the pix I showed on the main board.  The first and 3rd pics were taken at the end of June & the 2nd, 4th & 5th were taken tonight around 8 PM PDT - Aug. 31,'08.

Ladies, you have all made such great progress.  You give me lots & lots of hope.  Thanks.


----------



## sweetgal (Sep 1, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> You're welcome. i don't even want to get out the ruler. It's strange I know it#s grown but I'm like nah, can't be. I still haven't relaxed since the recent siggy pic (May) and am hanging on for a few more weeks as I've noticed although still thick my hair texture is tamer than it used to be, less coarse as well. I have a really big bushy ponytail going on even though my hair looks shorter due to the new coily growth. My hair hasn't done this before, looked longer whilst growing as it 'shrinks up' usually so I'm hoping for some decieving growth like last time.
> 
> I'll DEFINITELY post the pics when I relax again. Although not as active in these threads I'm still using my MT and SAA EVERY night. It's force of habit now.
> 
> ...


 

Haven't been on for a while-thanks for responding--love love your hair and cant wait until you reveal your updated results-I know it's gonna be awesome!


----------



## flowinlocks (Sep 1, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I took my pix tonight because I may not have time tomorrow. At times I do not feel I have made a lot of progress 'cause I don't have a gazillion inches of growth....yet....but I do realize that I have made progress. I am so impatient. However, N&W told me that I will be amazed when I see where I am in a year. That helped to remind me it just takes time.
> 
> I used a few different shots from the pix I showed on the main board. The first and 3rd pics were taken at the end of June & the 2nd, 4th & 5th were taken tonight around 8 PM PDT - Aug. 31,'08.
> 
> Ladies, you have all made such great progress. You give me lots & lots of hope. Thanks.


 

Yes indeed you have made progress!!!your hair line has filled in so nicely! Keep it going!!


----------



## january noir (Sep 1, 2008)

flowinlocks said:


> Yes indeed you have made progress!!!your hair line has filled in so nicely! Keep it going!!


----------



## BostonMaria (Sep 1, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I took my pix tonight because I may not have time tomorrow. At times I do not feel I have made a lot of progress 'cause I don't have a gazillion inches of growth....yet....but I do realize that I have made progress.



You most certainly have made progress! That's just TWO months of progress! Your sides are growing in nicely and I say by December you'll definitely have the length as well.  How many bottles have you used so far?


----------



## november wind (Sep 1, 2008)

All of you ladies have fantastic progress!  I don't have much growth (only been using for 3 weeks) but I can tell that thickness is coming in.  The humidity is making it near impossible to keep my hair really straight.  The left pic is the beginning pic,  the next two are taken today, and the last two are before and after of my hairline.  Keep up the good work, ladies


----------



## rhapsdyblu (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. *They really keep me* *motivated.*

BostonMaria, I have used one whole bottle. I swear I don't know how JK uses so little. I have had to modify how I use it because I discovered that when I applied it in the morning after I cowashed & then applied my gel, my hair turned white & took forever for the product to fade. I PM'd a few of you & it was suggested that it might be the oils, so now I apply it only on hairline in the AM before I cowash, then cowash. I later apply it to my entire scalp at night & then megassage. My gallon size came on Friday. I am still looking at it thinking "do you really need that much?" LOL Yep, I plan to have a full lush hairline and bunch of nappy hair so big that it can engulf young children as I pass them by.

OK, now I have to get back to preparing for these classes I am suppose start teaching - one tomorrow night, one Wed morning & one next Saturday.  How do i get myself into these jams?  LOL

Hope your Labor Day has been enjoyable.

ETA: you know, my progress is really only for a little over a month.  I took the June pics before I started Mega Tek after SamJ suggested I do so.  I started MT around the beginning of July. My hairline looked pretty much the same from June to July, then with MT - boom! LOL


----------



## LondonDiva (Sep 1, 2008)

sweetgal said:


> Haven't been on for a while-thanks for responding--love love your hair and cant wait until you reveal your updated results-I know it's gonna be awesome!



I relaxed some weeks ago and was all set to post pics, then i really didn't want to add heat to my hair to take pics, then then next week I didn't either, then before I knew it using MT everyday the new growth had already kicked in fast so decided to wait until next touch up to post.  I'm still faithfully using it everyday and growing like crazy. My hair texture and pattern is much looser now it's harder to relax as the line of demarcation is very hard to see.


----------



## sweetgal (Sep 1, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> I relaxed some weeks ago and was all set to post pics, then i really didn't want to add heat to my hair to take pics, then then next week I didn't either, then before I knew it using MT everyday the new growth had already kicked in fast so decided to wait until next touch up to post. I'm still faithfully using it everyday and growing like crazy. My hair texture and pattern is much looser now it's harder to relax as the line of demarcation is very hard to see.


 

Wow, now I know the results are gonna be out of this world!  

I actually washed my hair yesterday and I could see the difference in my hair, (growth) and I have never been consistent as I should be. My camera is out being repaired so I cant take pics until then.

Do you use your product on dry or wet sclap?  I find it soo difficult to use this product without getting it in the hair.  Are there any recommendations.

Because of that, I mostly use it when I'm in braids only and I go back and forth between braids and my protective styling (bun).


----------



## EbonyEyes (Sep 1, 2008)

LondonDiva said:


> I relaxed some weeks ago and was all set to post pics, then i really didn't want to add heat to my hair to take pics, then then next week I didn't either, then before I knew it using MT everyday the new growth had already kicked in fast so decided to wait until next touch up to post. I'm still faithfully using it everyday and growing like crazy. My hair texture and pattern is much looser now it's harder to relax as the line of demarcation is very hard to see.


 
There you are!  I'm so excited to see your pics!  But I'm going to remain patient until the BIG reveal!!!!


----------



## ohmysanity (Sep 3, 2008)

So, I got OCT system a few days ago... I'm not quite sure how often I should wash my hair, so I'll do the OCT system once a week? Or should I do it less then that? Though, my hair shriveled up after air-drying, and when I co-wash, it doesn't do that... I'm hoping it will grow/thicken out my edges and this "bald" patch I have in the back/center of my head. I'll add some pictures soon <3


----------



## PuffyBrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Your hair is looking good...




november wind said:


> All of you ladies have fantastic progress! I don't have much growth (only been using for 3 weeks) but I can tell that thickness is coming in. The humidity is making it near impossible to keep my hair really straight. The left pic is the beginning pic, the next two are taken today, and the last two are before and after of my hairline. Keep up the good work, ladies


----------



## PuffyBrown (Sep 3, 2008)

Ebony, I couldn't remember if I posted already...but dang girl...that is some serious growth. I am getting excited. Getting touch up hopefully next week if my goods are here.....thanks for the encouragement>



EbonyEyes said:


> Here are my progress pics from June 8th to August 30th!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

rhapsdyblu said:


> I took my pix tonight because I may not have time tomorrow. At times I do not feel I have made a lot of progress 'cause I don't have a gazillion inches of growth....yet....but I do realize that I have made progress. I am so impatient. However, N&W told me that I will be amazed when I see where I am in a year. That helped to remind me it just takes time.
> 
> I used a few different shots from the pix I showed on the main board. The first and 3rd pics were taken at the end of June & the 2nd, 4th & 5th were taken tonight around 8 PM PDT - Aug. 31,'08.
> 
> Ladies, you have all made such great progress. You give me lots & lots of hope. Thanks.


 
I am in awe at your progress rhaps. Very very nice.


----------



## november wind (Sep 3, 2008)

PuffyBrown said:


> Your hair is looking good...



Thank you, PuffyBrown


----------



## Evalina1 (Sep 3, 2008)

ok I know this is no progess just want to feel like I was part of a great movement!!!  


 another pic 4 days later
Today 07:57 PM 


 two weeks using Mega Tek
08-30-2008 08:13 PM


----------



## january noir (Sep 3, 2008)

november wind said:


> Thank you, PuffyBrown


 
It is!!!     Keep up the good work!


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 3, 2008)

Here are my progress pics.
I have been using Mega Tek daily since late July.
The first pic is from July 24 and the second one is from today.
I havent gotten much length but my hair has become very thick.
Hopefully ill be ready for a progress tee soon.


----------



## soapdiva2 (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow!  I am looking at all of the progress you all have made and I'm excited.  My biggest issue is maintaining thickness and now my hairline has really thinned out.  I plan to try this system and see if I can make some progress.  Kudos and THANKS!


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

divayoki said:


> Wow! I am looking at all of the progress you all have made and I'm excited. My biggest issue is maintaining thickness and now my hairline has really thinned out. I plan to try this system and see if I can make some progress. Kudos and THANKS!


 
If you have hairline issues then you will be excited about rhapsody's progress. I haven't seen anyone here so far who's hairline progress has totally blown me away like hers. I am so totally impressed with how MT has filled hers in so well.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

january noir said:


> It is!!!  Keep up the good work!


 
Okay JN, I can't wait any longer. I think I have to order my WEN products right now. I don't want the auto ship thing. I just want to order it when I'm ready. Do you think I can get it like this on QVC or even Chaz's site?


----------



## january noir (Sep 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay JN, I can't wait any longer. I think I have to order my WEN products right now. I don't want the auto ship thing. I just want to order it when I'm ready. *Do you think I can get it like this on QVC or even Chaz's site?*


 
you sure can!     Actually QVC ships pretty fast.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 3, 2008)

Aggie said:


> Okay JN, I can't wait any longer. I think I have to order my WEN products right now. I don't want the auto ship thing. I just want to order it when I'm ready. Do you think I can get it like this on QVC or even Chaz's site?



 I so wish they didn't have cones. *sigh*


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

january noir said:


> you sure can!  Actually QVC ships pretty fast.


DONE!! Thanks love.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 3, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> I so wish they didn't have cones. *sigh*


 
That's the whole purpose of not wanting auto ship. I want to try them out first and see how I like them and go  from there. I ordered the 16 oz African American Trio pack.


----------



## Toy (Sep 3, 2008)

Aggie U will Love The WEN.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 4, 2008)

Hi Angels 

I didn't bail out   I'm working on my new pikistrip to place in my siggy.   

I've been in and out of the forum, but I'll try to have it finished sometime this weekend with my progress pics, if not this weekend, then next weekend for sure.   I have 'dial-up' at home with one phone line (ugggg  )  and it takes a while to upload my picture.   

I'm so sorry for the delay.     

I love all of  you....  

Happy Hair Growth  ...


----------



## january noir (Sep 4, 2008)

toy said:


> Aggie U will Love The WEN.


----------



## Aggie (Sep 4, 2008)

toy said:


> Aggie U will Love The WEN.


 
Thanks toy, I am really looking forward to using them when they arrive in the mail. By the way, your hair is fabulous.



Shimmie said:


> Hi Angels
> 
> I didn't bail out  I'm working on my new pikistrip to place in my siggy.
> 
> ...


 
Hey Sweetie, Good to see you back to posting, we missed you 



january noir said:


>



well JN, thanks for your reviews and srong belief in these WEN conditioners. I can't wait to try them.


----------



## PuffyBrown (Sep 4, 2008)

november wind said:


> Thank you, PuffyBrown


 

You're welcome sweetie, just keep on growing...


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 4, 2008)

I was in no way expecting to do this now AT ALL! (Posted in Challenge Thread)
Ok everyone, am I nuts or did my hair grow at least 1/2 inch in 11 days?   

*08-25-08 --09-04-08*


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 4, 2008)

*pouts* None here, either!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> *pouts* None here, either!


 
What do you see because I see them. Ugh I guess it wasn't meant to be. I guess I am nuts after all.


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 4, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> What do you see because I see them. Ugh I guess it wasn't meant to be.



Just a blank space.


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Sep 4, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> I was in no way expecting to do this now AT ALL! (Posted in Challenge Thread)
> Ok everyone, am I nuts or did my hair grow at least 1/2 inch in 11 days?
> 
> *08-25-08 --09-04-08*


 
You can't link pictures from your email you have to upload them to a different server like xs.to.​


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 4, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Just a blank space.


 
LOL Oh well. I have no idea how to change it. erplexed Will keep trying. This is almost as bad as it was to download them from my camera phone.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> You can't link pictures from your email you have to upload them to a different server like xs.to.​


 

Can you see them?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 4, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> You can't link pictures from your email you have to upload them to a different server like xs.to.​


 

And how did you know I linked them from my email? erplexed


----------



## HeavenlySkies (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> And how did you know I linked them from my email? erplexed


 
err I right clicked on them and looked at the properties to see where u were trying to link them from ​


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

Moustacy said:


> err I right clicked on them and looked at the properties to see where u were trying to link them from ​


 
Well aren't you a smart cookie.   

I will just put them in my album.


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> Well aren't you a smart cookie.
> 
> I will just put them in my album.



I'm so excited!!  

Off to check out your album!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

08-25-08------09-04-08


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> 08-25-08------09-04-08



Oh, WOW! WOW! That's - that's -  Wow.  See, now you gon have folx getting mad when they aren't going from SL to APL in 3 months again!  

That's amazing, CurlyMoo!


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 5, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> 08-25-08------09-04-08



*UN-FREAKIN-BELIEVABLE!!!!!* :wow::wow:

I am so happy for you!! That's amazing after *only* 11 days! I've never seen anything like this!!

Congratulations!! I'm going to be checking in on your progress quite frequently now!!


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok here it is again and I hope you see them. If not I'm going to bed!

11 days progress since 8/25 and 9/4. Let me know what you think.

08-25-08-------09-04-08


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Sep 5, 2008)

Do you mix anything with your MT?


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> Oh, WOW! WOW! That's - that's -  Wow.  See, now you gon have folx getting mad when they aren't going from SL to APL in 3 months again!
> 
> That's amazing, CurlyMoo!


 
Oppsy daiseys! 

Thank you, I know I can't believe it! I was not expecting this for another few months. I had no expectations and felt well at least my hair is soft. 

I prayed and I sent my sister who suffers from alopecia a bottle in good faith that this stuff would actually work.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> Do you mix anything with your MT?


 

No I use it full strength.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

Serenity_Peace said:


> *UN-FREAKIN-BELIEVABLE!!!!!* :wow::wow:
> 
> I am so happy for you!! That's amazing after *only* 11 days! I've never seen anything like this!!
> 
> Congratulations!! I'm going to be checking in on your progress quite frequently now!!


 

*LOL*

What a display SP. LOVE IT!   You guys are WONDERFUL! Thank you.  I was so excited when I took my twists down, because my roots had gotten puffy and undone. I thought damn I have to redo them again. And earlier today I was appling MT to my nails and thought WOW this stuff works on contact. My nails were noticeably thicker after I applied MT. I thought why should it not work for my hair. And as I was undoing my twists I said wait a minute! My hair is longer!

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOO


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 5, 2008)

BOPZZZZZZZZz


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 6, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> No I use it full strength.


 
WOW!!!Great growth. That is alot of progress!! Im going to make my next batch with MT and 1/2 oz of EVOO for moisture.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 7, 2008)

Hi Beautiful Darlings.... 

I just posted in the 'Challenge' thread.  My progress pics are in my Avatar and in my siggy below.  I've posted my progress pics from Feb 23, when I started using the Ovation Hair Care System to September.   

I thank God for each of you and I wish you abundance in blessings.  Don't give up on your hair dreams.  Don't stress  if you get off schedule; I've missed up to a week  or so, and my hair still grew and I give all praises to God for it.  He's the real hair giver, the products are just a tool that we use to care for it.

Hugs and blessings angels.   My next reveal is in December.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 7, 2008)

eroberson said:


> WOW!!!Great growth. That is alot of progress!! Im going to make my next batch with MT and 1/2 oz of EVOO for moisture.


 

Thank you. I still can't believe it, my dreams are coming true.  Let me know how your new batch works for you. How much MT will you use with 1/2 oz of EVOO.


----------



## CurlyMoo (Sep 7, 2008)

Shimmie said:


> Hi Beautiful Darlings....
> 
> I just posted in the 'Challenge' thread. My progress pics are in my Avatar and in my siggy below. I've posted my progress pics from Feb 23, when I started using the Ovation Hair Care System to September.
> 
> ...


 

CONGRATS! Hugs back at cha! Your hair is growing like a weed. How many inches would you say you've gotten since Feb and June?


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 7, 2008)

CurlyMoo said:


> CONGRATS! Hugs back at cha! Your hair is growing like a weed. How many inches would you say you've gotten since Feb and June?


Hi Angel...   I am so proud of you and your beautiful progress!  Keep up the good work and don't give up no matter what.  

As for me, I can only guess I've gained at least 5 or 6 inches comparing the picture in my Avatar to my February pic.  

But CurlyMoo, I've also cut my hair 3 times since February to strengthen my ends, so I can imagine more growth than 5 inches.   I dunno   I cut a least 2 inches, total.   At times during this journey, it seemed like nothing was growing then all of a sudden, there was length out of no where.   

I was so busy with my schedule that one day I was   when I noticed how long my hair had grown.   For me, the key is "prayer' and leaving it 'there' with God.  I had to stop 'watching' the kettle waiting for the water to boil (cliche ) and just allow God to grow it for me.  I did my part to take care of my hair and He's doing His...growing it.


----------



## cocoberry10 (Sep 8, 2008)

Just got mine yesterday, and I'll let you know how it goes


----------



## LongCurlyLocks (Sep 8, 2008)

Is it me, or all of the places that sold gallons are sold out? I can't find any!! Oh well...I did order two more bottles so when my money is funny I won't run out. Don't want that to happen, now do we....


----------



## JustKiya (Sep 9, 2008)

The lurkers strike again!!!


----------



## RZILYNT (Sep 9, 2008)

Posting in this thread too since there are 2 showing progress.

Avatar shows the starting pic of this challenge. Siggy pix shows current length...Calling this hip length when Streeetched....LOlL

I am out for the evening.
Checking in tomorrow.

RZ~


----------



## VirGoViXxEn (Sep 16, 2008)

Hey Ladies,

Here are some comparisons from July 24 and September 16. I'm so loving the results from MT. Hoping for SL by the end of the yr. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## SelfStyled (Sep 16, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here are some comparisons from July 24 and September 16. I'm so loving the results from MT. Hoping for SL by the end of the yr. Wish me luck!!!


 

Fantastic Progress!!


----------



## Eisani (Sep 17, 2008)

Am I about to bite the bullet and buy some MT? This thread is full of inspiration! Congrats to all you lovely ladies!


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 17, 2008)

VirGoViXxEn said:


> Hey Ladies,
> 
> Here are some comparisons from July 24 and September 16. I'm so loving the results from MT. Hoping for SL by the end of the yr. Wish me luck!!!


Beautiful, VirGoViXn; I'm looking forward to your beautiful progress in the future....NEAR future


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 17, 2008)

JustKiya said:


> The lurkers strike again!!!


 That's funny, Kiya.   AND it's not right.  Dey gotta post, not lurk and buy our products.  No fair.  Uh - Uh  

I'm alerting all of the OCT and Mega Tek vendors, not to sell to anyone who doesn't post here.   Err' body gotta pay their dues.  No lurking and purchasing.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 17, 2008)

Eisani said:


> Am I about to bite the bullet and buy some MT? This thread is full of inspiration! Congrats to all you lovely ladies!


 
Yup   Yup   Yup    You're gonna buy it... Uh-Huh


----------



## Sindeee (Jan 17, 2009)

Are their any NEW updates yet?


----------



## Essensual (Jan 17, 2009)

brittanynic16 said:


> I don't have a relaxer. I have a Brazilian keratin treatment. I have the treatment at home. I had to redo it every month.


 
Brittany,

Where do you purchase you BKT from? Do you like the results? And would you mind giving me a rundown of how you do a home application. PM me, I don't want to hijack the thread...erplexed

E-


----------



## CurlyMoo (Jan 17, 2009)

OK what happened to the big December reveal?


----------



## peppers01 (Jan 19, 2009)

ing  to see updated progress pics.


----------



## DivaD04 (Nov 14, 2009)

don't pay me any attention....i'm subbing to most if not all oct threads...


----------

